# Commencal Meta v4.2



## Stemminator (24. November 2016)

Hallo,
ich überlege mit ein Meta V4. 2 anzuschaffen und bin mir wegen der Rahmen Größe etwas unschlüssig -  M oder L?

Laut Commencal sollte ich bei 175cm(84er Schritt)  zum "M"  Rahmen greifen.  Vergleiche ich die  Geo mit der von meinem Conway WME  habe ich bei "M"  etwas weniger Reach als beim WME (425 zu 439mm) aber dafür ein längeres Oberrohr (580 zu 593mm),  einen flacheren Sitzwinkel (74 zu 75C) und einen höheren Stack von (608 zu 601mm).

Gleichen das längere Oberrohr und der flachere Sitzwinkel vom Meta den etwas kürzeren Reach gegenüber dem WME aus?  Habe Angst das M durch den kürzeren Reach zu kompakt ausfällt. Fahre auf dem WME einen 50mm Vorbau mit 15mm Spacern und finde das es nicht kürzer sein dürfte.

PS.  Sind die Decals nocheinmal klar Überlackiert?

Lg


----------



## xander80 (24. November 2016)

Also ich fahre mein Meta V4 in Größe L und bin 1.80m...passt mir perfekt...war auch ne Empfehlung von Commencal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (24. November 2016)

Der Reach ist der horizontale Abstand des Tretlagers vom Steuerrohr. Das Oberrohr ist der horizontale Abstand der Stattelstütze vom Steuersatz. Im Sitzen ist also die Oberrohrlänge relevanter für die Kompaktheit/Sitzposition als der Reach. Der Reach kommt dann im Stehen zum Tragen.

Da ich gerne von hinten her fahre ist mir ein langer Reach gar nicht so wichtig.

Edit: Wobei der Reach durch das Knielot natürlich auch die Sattelposition beeinflusst.


----------



## Stemminator (25. November 2016)

Danke für die Antwort!
Sind die Decals eigentlich noch einmal über lackiert oder kann man diese entfernen?

Hmm das macht mich stutzig...


			
				Pinkbikel schrieb:
			
		

> Complaints? We all had issues with the Meta's wider-than-necessary seatstays - a problem, unfortunately, that has been carried forward from the 2016 Meta AM. Sometimes your feet hit them, sometimes they don't, but there is no explanation why they must bow outwards an inch where there are no wheels, tires or components to prevent them from being tucked well inboard to clear your shoes.


----------



## emanuel1 (13. Dezember 2016)

Endlich da [emoji16] 







Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stemminator (13. Dezember 2016)

Erzähl!


----------



## emanuel1 (14. Dezember 2016)

Stemminator schrieb:


> Erzähl!



Möcht noch nicht zu viel sagen, war nur eine kleine Runde ...

Bin ca 178cm und hab mir das Large genommen. Passt perfekt mit 30mm Vorbau (Syntace megaforce2).

Nachgewogen hab ich es mit 13.6kg inkl. Pedale, Tubeless und Steinschlag Folie.

Das Brushed finish gefällt mir persönlich extrem gut, sieht in echt noch besser aus. Decals sind überlackiert.

Erster Fahreindruck:

GEIL!

Extrem leise, EAGLE schaltet sauber und leise, Hinterbau wippt selbst in offenem Zustand nicht.

Einziger Kritikpunkt ist ein knarzen von der Kassette oder dem hinteren Laufrad auf den untersten 3 Gängen im wiegetritt. Ist da was von der Eagle bekannt?

Mehr kann ich nach ein paar Stunden am Rad sagen [emoji51]




Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk HD


----------



## Stemminator (14. Dezember 2016)

Danke, das klingt doch vielversprechend! 

Aus welchen PLZ Bereich kommst du?


----------



## Ozzi (26. Dezember 2016)

mal was anderes:

gibts hier jemanden der einen coil-dämpfer im neuen 4.2. fährt und mal einen anhaltspunkt zur federhärte geben könnte?
ich hab bereits verschiedene "spring calculator" tools durchforstet und komme auf utopische empfohlene härten (550-700)
... aufgrund der großen abweichungen häng ich nun etwas fest in der planung 

ich liege gewichtstechnisch fahrfertig bei 92-95kg ... fw vom 4.2 ist 160mm.. der hub des metrischen dämpfers 60mm .. 

vielleicht gehts ja jemandem ähnlich


----------



## un1e4shed (31. Dezember 2016)

Ozzi schrieb:


> mal was anderes:
> 
> gibts hier jemanden der einen coil-dämpfer im neuen 4.2. fährt und mal einen anhaltspunkt zur federhärte geben könnte?
> ich hab bereits verschiedene "spring calculator" tools durchforstet und komme auf utopische empfohlene härten (550-700)
> ...



gibt's überhaupt schon einen metrischen Coil Dämpfer?


----------



## Ozzi (1. Januar 2017)

ich bekomme den fox dhx2 coil bereits in metrischen maßen ... daher die frage 
habe aber mit commencal direkt kontakt aufgenommen und von dort wurde mir bestätigt, dass eigentlich alle coil-dämpfer, welche im metrischen maß verfügbar sind bzw. sein werden, auch ins meta 4.2 passen dürften.. also grünes licht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsucht. (1. Januar 2017)

Noch nicht ganz fahrbereit aber zumindest schonmal fertig geschraubt, ich bin schon heiß auf die erste Testfahrt:


----------



## 13bb (6. Januar 2017)

Auch noch nicht ganz fertig. 
In Größe L mit Saint Bremsen und Tubeless komme ich auf 14,4kg.


----------



## Ozzi (6. Januar 2017)

mal schauen, ob ichs unter 13kg bekomme, wenns soweit fertig is


----------



## emanuel1 (6. Januar 2017)

Ozzi schrieb:


> mal schauen, ob ichs unter 13kg bekomme, wenns soweit fertig is



Also ich glaube das wird schwierig, habs jetzt noch mal mit einer anderen Waage gewogen und komme mit CB Mallet E auf 14,45kg. Also 14kg ohne Pedale. Tubeless, bisschen Dreck und Flaschenhalter.

Das knarzen von der ersten Ausfahrt ist auch komplett weg.

Grüße 


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk HD


----------



## Ozzi (7. Januar 2017)

mal schauen... ist kein muss, habe aber n guten teilemix und meine pedale wiegen auch kein halbes kilo   
müsste mal grob überschlagen.. aber die performance steht vor dem gewicht, daher will ich auch mit coil-dämpfer darin starten.. 
ich wieg mal alles durch, so wie es eintrifft.. 13,5kg wären auch mehr als ok


----------



## 0815MR (17. Januar 2017)

bin ebenfalls unentschlossen bzgl. der größe. gibt es jemanden der bei einer Körpergröße von ca. 178cm ein M fährt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsucht. (17. Januar 2017)

0815MR schrieb:


> bin ebenfalls unentschlossen bzgl. der größe. gibt es jemanden der bei einer Körpergröße von ca. 178cm ein M fährt?



Ich habe mich bei 1,78 und 84 SL für ein L entschieden und mit kurzem 35mm Vorbau aufgebaut. Taugt mir sehr gut, Bild davon weiter oben.

Gruß Tobi


----------



## cubelix (17. Januar 2017)

Bin von 175cm und 85 cm Schritt von M V4 auf L 4.2 mit 40mm Vorbau gewechselt.

Bei 178 cm würde ich L nehmen.

Gruß


----------



## cubelix (17. Januar 2017)




----------



## bikerchris87 (22. Januar 2017)

Hat jemand nen vergleich vom V4 zum V4.2? Ich bin mit nicht schlüssig welches ich mir zulegen soll. Das V4 Race hat natürlich die bessere Ausstatttung, gefällt mir aber von der Farbgebung her halt nicht so und ist eben das Vorjahresmodell. Zur Auswahl steht noch das V4.2 Ride, da müssste ich noch div. Änderungen vornehmen, uns ist auch schwerer wie das V4. Oder vielleicht doch das 4.2 Essential....? Könnt ihr mir bei der Entscheidung helfen? Ist nicht zufällig jemand dabei (zwischen München und Nürnberg), bei dem man probesitzen kann?


----------



## cubelix (22. Januar 2017)

Also das 4,2 klettert nicht schlechter als mein V4 ist dabei aber nochmal potenter Bergab.
Insgesamt ist der Rahmen ausgereifter Zugführung, Dämpferoptionen etc.
Das Mehrgewicht kommt vom Dämpfer ca. 450g Superdelux und Gabel Lyrik....

ich habe die Parts vom v4 race in M (14,00kg) nur an das v4.2 Raw in L geschraubt bin bei 14,3 gelandet.
Also nicht die Welt.


----------



## AK-83 (24. Januar 2017)

@emanuel1 hab mich mit der ersten Gewichtsnagebe schon gewundert.
Mein L wog mit Eagle Race in raw aus dem Karton 14,44 kg ohne Pedale und so viel war ja nicht gemacht.
Bin knapp unter 14 kg mit Pedalen und anderen Laufrädern und Reifen.
Bilder folgen.


----------



## Deleted 68079 (27. Januar 2017)

Guten Abend allerseits,
ich habe mir heute relativ spontan ein 2017er Commencal Meta AM V4.2 World Cup in der Brushed-Variante bestellt.
Inklusive der Alpha Magnesium Pedale.
Und bin gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen, wie das Bike in der Ausführung im Original ausschaut!


----------



## Tobsucht. (27. Januar 2017)

wirst es nicht bereuen


----------



## Deleted 68079 (27. Januar 2017)

Das hoffe ich doch!
Habe mir zusätzlich noch den Alpha Lenker mit nur 20 mm Rise bestellt.
Der originale Lenker mit 30 mm ist ja schon montiert und war leider nicht austauschbar.
Einfach mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Deisterarne (28. Januar 2017)

Ich habe eine frage, und zwar ob bei dem a la carte programm der Rahmen mit Innenlager bekommt oder man das seperat kaufen muss, und ob man da ein schraub lager reinbauen kann, obwohl es ein pressfit ist. Danke LG Arne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsucht. (28. Januar 2017)

Deisterarne schrieb:


> Ich habe eine frage, und zwar ob bei dem a la carte programm der Rahmen mit Innenlager bekommt oder man das seperat kaufen muss, und ob man da ein schraub lager reinbauen kann, obwohl es ein pressfit ist. Danke LG Arne



Du meinst ob das Innenlager bereits verbaut ist oder ob Du selbst Hand anlegen musst?
Da würde ich mal besten mal per Mail direkt bei Commencal anfragen, wird einem immer schnell geantwortet.

In einen Rahmen mit Pressefoto bekommst Du nur Pressfit Innenlager.

Gruß Tobi


----------



## Ozzi (29. Januar 2017)

mhh brushed raw scheint wohl fast jeder zu wählen.. da werd ich wohl hier etwas farbe reinbringen müssen...  demnächst


----------



## Stemminator (29. Januar 2017)

Finde das Brushed sehr gelungen,  soweit ich das von Bildern beurteilen kann.  Das Rot,  welches es wohl nur als Frame Kit gibt,  kommt auch super - 



 .


----------



## Ozzi (29. Januar 2017)

das raw brushed war auch mein favorit, aber bissl absetzen möcht ich mich schon von der masse 
gelb, orange und rot hab ich zur wahl... mal sehen zu was es mich treibt .. dauert noch etwas mit dem rahmen 

hat der orangene rahmen eigentlich auch diese metallic optik?


----------



## Stemminator (29. Januar 2017)

Ozzi schrieb:


> hat der orangene rahmen eigentlich auch diese metallic optik?



Nein,  beide Uni Farbend lackiert. 

Lg


----------



## Ozzi (30. Januar 2017)

fährt das 4.2 aktuell jemand mit magura bremsen? .. mich würde nur mal die pm aufnahmen interessieren... brauchs da einen adapter bei 180er bremsscheiben oder ist das ne pm7 aufnahme die ohne adapter auskommt? das wäre ideal 


edit: müsste PM6 sein.. also PM+23 adapter für 183er hope scheiben (falls es jemanden, außer mir mal noch interessieren sollte   )


----------



## LooseScrew (31. Januar 2017)

Ozzi schrieb:


> edit: müsste PM6 sein.. also PM+23 adapter für 183er hope scheiben (falls es jemanden, außer mir mal noch interessieren sollte   )



Jap, brauchst +23 Adapter für eine 183er Scheibe

Rahmen hinten hat 160mm PM Aufnahme
Lyrik (falls im Kit enthalten) hat 180mm Aufnahme

Gruss


----------



## 8664 (31. Januar 2017)

frage, sind die kettenstreben immer noch so breit.. dort wo die ferse durch geht?


----------



## Tobsucht. (31. Januar 2017)

8664 schrieb:


> frage, sind die kettenstreben immer noch so breit.. dort wo die ferse durch geht?


Wurde glaube ich in einem Test mal bemängelt dass dies vom V4 zum V4.2 übernommen wurde.
In der Praxis konnte ich dies aber bisher noch nicht bestätigen, d.h. ich hatte bisher noch keinen Fersen-Kontakt mit Sitz-/Kettenstrebe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsucht. (31. Januar 2017)

8664 schrieb:


> frage, sind die kettenstreben immer noch so breit.. dort wo die ferse durch geht?



Ggf findest Du auf folgendem Bild eine Antwort:


----------



## 8664 (31. Januar 2017)

okay, merci. sieht gleich aus wie der v4. ihr nehmt ja häufig das Large mit körpergrösse 178cm geht das mit dem sehr hohen sattelrohr , denke da geht nur noch eine 125mm remote stütze, und wenn man kürzere beine hat passt das gar nicht..?


----------



## Stemminator (31. Januar 2017)

8664 schrieb:


> frage, sind die kettenstreben immer noch so breit.. dort wo die ferse durch geht?





			
				Pinkbike schrieb:
			
		

> Complaints? We all had issues with the Meta's wider-than-necessary seatstays - a problem, unfortunately, that has been carried forward from the 2016 Meta AM. Sometimes your feet hit them, sometimes they don't, but there is no explanation why they must bow outwards an inch where there are no wheels, tires or components to prevent them from being tucked well inboard to clear your shoes.



"Problem" scheint wohl noch zu existieren. 

Link zum Review: http://m.pinkbike.com/news/commencal-meta-am-v4-2-race-eagle-650b-review-2016.html


----------



## emanuel1 (31. Januar 2017)

8664 schrieb:


> okay, merci. sieht gleich aus wie der v4. ihr nehmt ja häufig das Large mit körpergrösse 178cm geht das mit dem sehr hohen sattelrohr , denke da geht nur noch eine 125mm remote stütze, und wenn man kürzere beine hat passt das gar nicht..?



Hallo!

Bei mir mit ca 178cm und ca 83er Schrittlänge passt die 150er ganz reingeschoben perfekt.

Ich konnte das Problem mit den zu breiten Sitzstreben weder beim V4 noch bei meinem jetzigen 4.2 beobachten. Aber es stimmt schon, sie sind breiter als üblich!


----------



## Tobsucht. (31. Januar 2017)

8664 schrieb:


> ...ihr nehmt ja häufig das Large mit körpergrösse 178cm geht das mit dem sehr hohen sattelrohr...?



Ware auch meine Angst, da ich auch einfach ohne Probefahrt o.ä. bestellt hatte.
Bei 178cm & 84SL mit 150mm KS Lev habe ich nun aber ca. 1cm Auszug, passt *mir* also perfekt.


----------



## 8664 (31. Januar 2017)

ich bin mit dem "medium" v4 eigentlich zufrieden..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68079 (6. Februar 2017)

Heute ist ein ziemlich großer Karton bei mir angeliefert worden. Mit der Aufschrift "Commencal". Imposantes Bike, das Meta V4.2!


----------



## kRoNiC (6. Februar 2017)

Bilder sonst ist es nicht passiert 

Muss sagen der neue V4.2 macht mich echt an, da könnt ich mir sogar das geile Candy Red gut vorstellen


----------



## bikerchris87 (10. Februar 2017)

Heute Post aus Andorra bekommen.
Ein Meta V4.2 Trail ala Card Modell, mit SRAM X1/X01 Antrieb, SRAM Rail 40 Laufradsatz und Reverb zu nem guten Kurs als Second Hand Bike bei Commencal bekommen.


----------



## AK-83 (20. Februar 2017)

Ist fertig und bin mit all den Bemühungen nur auf 13,8kg gekommen.


----------



## Ozzi (20. Februar 2017)

mh da muss doch noch mehr gehen 
welche rahmengröße hast du? L ?


----------



## Deleted 68079 (20. Februar 2017)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## kRoNiC (20. Februar 2017)

Gefällt


----------



## Deleted 68079 (20. Februar 2017)

Ozzi schrieb:


> mh da muss doch noch mehr gehen



So viel mehr wird da nur mit ziemlichem, zusätzlichem finanziellen Aufwand möglich sein. Um nochmal richtig Gewicht zu sparen wäre ein Carbon-LRS erforderlich, der aber maximal 1500 bis 1600 Gramm wiegen dürfte, da wäre dann vermutlich schon ein gutes Kilo eingespart. Bei einer Investition von mindestens einem Euro pro eingespartem Gramm versteht sich. Ich habe meins (Größe L) nicht gewogen, interessiert mich aber auch nicht. Gewicht nach "Handwaage": bestimmt über 14 Kilo!


----------



## AK-83 (21. Februar 2017)

Ozzi schrieb:


> mh da muss doch noch mehr gehen
> welche rahmengröße hast du? L ?



Ja ist ein L und aus dem Karton wog er 440g mehr als die Angabe für M
Es geht immer mehr! Aber für mich nichts mehr was sinnvoll ist.


----------



## AK-83 (21. Februar 2017)

Geniusbiker schrieb:


> So viel mehr wird da nur mit ziemlichem, zusätzlichem finanziellen Aufwand möglich sein. Um nochmal richtig Gewicht zu sparen wäre ein Carbon-LRS erforderlich, der aber maximal 1500 bis 1600 Gramm wiegen dürfte, da wäre dann vermutlich schon ein gutes Kilo eingespart. Bei einer Investition von mindestens einem Euro pro eingespartem Gramm versteht sich. Ich habe meins (Größe L) nicht gewogen, interessiert mich aber auch nicht. Gewicht nach "Handwaage": bestimmt über 14 Kilo!



Mein Laufradsatz liegt schon bei 1600g


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ozzi (21. Februar 2017)

ist nicht meins, aber vom fahrwerk wollt bzw. werd ichs so aufbauen... nur den rahmen werd ich wohl nicht mehr in raw nehmen 
aber schaut gut aus


----------



## Hendrik1988 (22. Februar 2017)

Hat hier jemand ein V4.2 in XL und könnte mal ein Bild einstellen. Mich würde mal interessieren wie das 520er Sitzrohr aussieht.


----------



## Motoextrem (26. Februar 2017)




----------



## Motoextrem (26. Februar 2017)

Hi 
First Ride
In L bei 181 

Könnte aber mehr Druck aufs Vorderrad vertragen und denke ich muss noch ein Bischen das Cockpit tieferlege. 
Hinterbau läuft aber erstklassig sahnig 

Jemand das gleiche Gefühl ?


----------



## LooseScrew (27. Februar 2017)

Fahr auch die Rahmengrösse

Bin 186 (so ziemlich an der Grenze beim L) und mit dem Druck aufs Vorderrad passt es soweit.
Werd bei Gelegenheit aber auch noch ein wenig modifizieren und den Lenker dabei etwas tiefer setzen, bzw.weniger Rise fahren. Aber wirklich nur nen Tacken.
Probiers tiefer aus, denke das müsste bei deiner Grösse besser passen.

Viel Spass mit dem schicken, neuen Teil!


----------



## LooseScrew (27. Februar 2017)

LG


----------



## trailboss79 (15. März 2017)

Mein Fox X2 muss leider zurück zu Commencal...aber ein Ersatz wurde gefunden


----------



## Deleted 68079 (17. März 2017)

http://www.vitalmtb.com/product/gui...-Eagle-650B,18067#product-reviews/2666/expand


----------



## Ozzi (18. März 2017)

ich würd meins gern mal aufbauen... aber seit über 2 monaten warte ich nun auf den metrischen fox dhx2 .. vielleicht klappts ja im april endlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailboss79 (18. März 2017)

So, noch ein Foto von meinem Meta Baby 
Normalerweise wäre der X2 montiert, aber der ist im Service.


----------



## RaceKing (23. März 2017)

Hi, gibts hier jemanden der max. 2 Std. von Kaiserslautern wegwohnt und ein Meta V4.2 in M oder S fährt? Ich würde gerne mal Probe sitzen. Bin 1,70 und liege damit genau zwischen den Größen


----------



## Deleted 68079 (23. März 2017)

trailboss79 schrieb:


> So, noch ein Foto von meinem Meta Baby
> Normalerweise wäre der X2 montiert, aber der ist im Service.Anhang anzeigen 585605



Sehr schön; vor allem, da scheinbar die orangefarbenen Aufkleber der Fox-Gabel gegen weiße getauscht wurden?


----------



## denso (3. April 2017)

Wie schaut es mit der Reifenfreiheit am Hinterbau aus?
Könnten da auch 3" also 650B+ passen?


----------



## Tobsucht. (4. April 2017)

denso schrieb:


> Wie schaut es mit der Reifenfreiheit am Hinterbau aus?
> Könnten da auch 3" also 650B+ passen?



Hi, also ich fahren hinten einen 2.4 Conti Baron auf einer DT XM481 (30mm innen) und die Kombi baut schon ziemlich mächtig auf.
Da wäre zwar auch noch etwas Luft im Hinterbau aber *ich denke* 3" oder 2,8" wirst du nicht rein bekommen.

Edit: User @Biost0ne hatte in seinem V4 wohl 650+ Pellen drin, ggf. kann er dazu was sagen:





Gruß
Tobi


----------



## Ozzi (15. April 2017)

habt ihr eigentlich huber buchsen verbaut, oder woher bekommt man z.b. im falle fox 20x15 und 20x10 mm buchsen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsucht. (15. April 2017)

Ich hab bei meiner Kiste ja den Super Delux. Den fahre ich mit den normalen Buchsen, bisher nicht das Bedürfnis gehabt zu tauschen. So die große Rotation ist da beim einfedern meine ich eh nicht.


----------



## Ozzi (15. April 2017)

das stimmt schon.. 
beim rahmenkit bzw. komplettbike stellt sich ja die frage der buchsen nicht..

ich hab halt nur den rahmen + fox dämpfer im auge... allerdings gibts zumindest von seiten fox keine buchsen mit den maßen.. das ist alles ärgerlich, vorallem nachdem es fox wohl absehbar nicht schaffen will/wird den dhx2 coil in 230x60 zu veröffentlichen.. bliebe also "nur" der float x2.. 
falls jemand eine alternative zur hand hat - immer her damit


----------



## Tribal84 (25. April 2017)

Hi,
Ich bin 1,85m und Schrittlänge ist 87,5cm.
Bin am überlegen zwischen L und XL - komme vom Specialized enduro 2013 in L mit reach von 457mm.
Würde beim XL Meta mit nem kurzen Vorbau fahren wollen.

Grüße


----------



## Tobsucht. (25. April 2017)

Ich bin 1,78m mit 84er SL und hatte bei meinen Bikes immer M.
Für das Meta war ich mutig und habe mich nach langem überlegen für L entschieden, von der Empfehlung liege ich genau zw. M und L...
Aufgebaut habe ich nun mein Meta in Gr L mit einem 33mm Vorbau von Renthal und ich habe meine Entscheidung nicht bereut. Im Gegenteil, ich bin froh mich für das L entschieden zu haben.


Ich würde an deiner Stelle wohl eher zu XL tendieren, wobei hier ggf noch die Frage wäre was Du unter einem kurzen Vorbau verstehst. Einige hier fahren bei 1,86m wohl auch ein L mit 50mm Vorbau... kommt ja auch immer auf die Vorlieben an ;-)


----------



## Tribal84 (25. April 2017)

Mit kurzem Vorbau meine ich etwas in Richtung 30-35mm.


----------



## Tobsucht. (25. April 2017)

Okay dann haben wir da das gleich Verständnis.
In diesem Fall würde ich bei deiner Grösse wohl auf XL gehen.
Wenn Du zufällig aus der Nähe FFM sein solltest könnte ich auch gerne mal ein Probesitzen anbieten auf meinem L


----------



## radlerdude (27. April 2017)

Hallo Leute!
Ich suche nach einem neuem Enduro mit 160mm Federweg und bin gestern auf das Meta V4.2 gestoßen. Mir hat es vor allem die Variante mit X2 Dämpfer und 36er Fox Gabel angetan. Nun meine Frage: Lässt sich damit auch Touren fahren oder ist das ein rein auf Downhill getrimmtes Enduro?

Wie ist generell die Bergaufperformance vom Meta V4.2? Würdet ihr mir eher die Fox Variante oder eher die günstigere Rock Shox Variante empfehlen? Budget ist 4200€.

Ihr könnt mir auch gerne andere Bikepark- aber auch Tourentaugliche Enduros empfehlen.


----------



## Tobsucht. (28. April 2017)

Fox Variante kaufen, GX funktioniert min so gut wie die "höheren" Gruppen auch. Wahlweise raus damit und eine XT rein 

Ich finde das Meta ist schon recht abfahrtslastig aber komme auf meinen Touren (ca. 25km / 800hm im deut. Mittelgebirge) noch prima damit zurecht. Trotz dem recht hohen Gewicht (habe vo/hi Conti Baron + Procore) von ca. 15kg in Gr L. 

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## radlerdude (28. April 2017)

15kg ist schon heftig :/ Ein Strive ist in Größe L aber auch nicht viel leichter, vielleicht 14,3kg mit leichten Reifen. Im Notfall vielleicht die Gabel auf 160mm traveln? Steiler Sitz + Lenkwinkel sollte die Bergaufperformance bisschen verbessern. Hier in meiner Gegend brauch ich eh keine 170mm Federweg vorne.


----------



## Deleted 68079 (28. April 2017)

radlerdude schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!
> Ich suche nach einem neuem Enduro mit 160mm Federweg und bin gestern auf das Meta V4.2 gestoßen. Mir hat es vor allem die Variante mit X2 Dämpfer und 36er Fox Gabel angetan. Nun meine Frage: Lässt sich damit auch Touren fahren oder ist das ein rein auf Downhill getrimmtes Enduro?
> 
> Wie ist generell die Bergaufperformance vom Meta V4.2? Würdet ihr mir eher die Fox Variante oder eher die günstigere Rock Shox Variante empfehlen? Budget ist 4200€.
> ...



Wenn´s Budget unbedingt eingehalten werden muss, dann würde ich eher zum META AM V4.2 RACE EAGLE 650B BRUSHED 2017 raten.
Die Rock Shox Komponenten sind sicher leichter als die FOX-Variante und damit auch das gesamte Bike. Und schlechter dämpfen die auch nicht. Aber Hauptkriterium wäre für mich der X01 Eagle 1 x 12 Antrieb. Das Meta hat nicht unbedingt die aufwärtsorientierteste Geometrie und leicht ist es auch nicht gerade. Da ist die größere Bandbreite sicher absolut sinnvoll. Sicher kannst Du damit auch einfach nur Touren fahren, weshalb auch nicht. Dein Meta wird sich dabei wohl nur extrem langweilen: je schneller und ruppiger es zur Sache geht, umso wohler fühlt sich das Bike (und auch der Fahrer).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radlerdude (28. April 2017)

Problem bei der Eagle ist der relative "günstige" Preis wenn man es im komplett Bike kauft aber sobald man mal eine tauschen muss, wirds richtig teuer (zumal eine Kassette ein Verschleißteil ist). Da nehme ich lieber eine 10-42 mit einem 30er oder 28er Kettenblatt und hab dafür wenig Top Speed, dafür sind die Ersatzteile günstiger. 
Ich möchte halt umbedingt den X2 Dämpfer habe oder meint ihr der Super Deluxe tuts auch? Lyrik oder 36er ist mir eigentlich egal, mir gehts eher um den Dämpfer. Und Eagle brauch ich nicht, hab ich aber eh schon erwähnt.


----------



## Deleted 68079 (28. April 2017)

radlerdude schrieb:


> Problem bei der Eagle ist der relative "günstige" Preis wenn man es im komplett Bike kauft aber sobald man mal eine tauschen muss, wirds richtig teuer (zumal eine Kassette ein Verschleißteil ist). Da nehme ich lieber eine 10-42 mit einem 30er oder 28er Kettenblatt und hab dafür wenig Top Speed, dafür sind die Ersatzteile günstiger.
> Ich möchte halt umbedingt den X2 Dämpfer habe oder meint ihr der Super Deluxe tuts auch? Lyrik oder 36er ist mir eigentlich egal, mir gehts eher um den Dämpfer. Und Eagle brauch ich nicht, hab ich aber eh schon erwähnt.



Aus Erfahrung kann ich berichten:

- Lyrik und Super Deluxe sind meiner Ansicht nach mindestens genauso gut wie die Fox-Teile und wesentlich simpler abzustimmen.
- Sram/Rock Shox Service kundenfreundlicher als Fox
- Eagle-Kassette hält bei guter Pflege ewig


----------



## radlerdude (28. April 2017)

Geniusbiker schrieb:


> Aus Erfahrung kann ich berichten:
> 
> - Lyrik und Super Deluxe sind meiner Ansicht nach mindestens genauso gut wie die Fox-Teile und wesentlich simpler abzustimmen.
> - Sram/Rock Shox Service kundenfreundlicher als Fox
> - Eagle-Kassette hält bei guter Pflege ewig


Das sind ja dann rosige Aussichten. Mich verunsichert aber immer noch das hohe Gewicht und die abfahrtslastige Geo, auch wenn es genial bergab geht, soll es halt auch hinauffahren können. Zudem wiege ich nur 65kg, da kann sich ein 14,5kg Rad schon sehr träge und lahm anfühlen weil ich fach nicht die Kraft für abrupte Fahrmanöver habe, ich befürchte das mich das Rad fahren wird und nicht ich das Rad, wenn ihr versteht was ich meine  

Alternativ gäbe es ja noch das Propain Tyee in Carbon, mit Lyrik und ebenfalls Eagle. Hier machen wiederum die langen Kettenstreben, der kurze Reach und der angeblich straffe Hinterbau zu bedenken. :/ Irgendwie gibt es kein leichtes, stabiles Enduro was gut bergauf und satt bergab geht...vielleicht stelle ich an ein Enduro einfach die falschen Anforderungen, das kann auch sein.


----------



## Deleted 68079 (28. April 2017)

radlerdude schrieb:


> Irgendwie gibt es kein leichtes, stabiles Enduro was gut bergauf und satt bergab geht...vielleicht stelle ich an ein Enduro einfach die falschen Anforderungen, das kann auch sein.



Das würde ich so pauschal nicht sagen. Enduros mit den von dir gewünschten Anforderungen spielen dann wohl nur preislich in einer anderen Liga Vielleicht schaust du dir mal von LAST das Coal oder (mit weniger Federweg) das Clay an. Sind auch tolle Bikes.
Zur 170 mm Lyrik am Meta ist noch zu sagen, dass ich bisher nicht einmal das Bedürfnis nach weniger oder nach einer Absenkung verspürt habe. Selbst an steilsten Rampen nicht. Von daher also alles ok, es geht eben nur etwas behäbiger vorwärts.


----------



## radlerdude (28. April 2017)

Geniusbiker schrieb:


> Das würde ich so pauschal nicht sagen. Enduros mit den von dir gewünschten Anforderungen spielen dann wohl nur preislich in einer anderen Liga Vielleicht schaust du dir mal von LAST das Coal oder (mit weniger Federweg) das Clay an. Sind auch tolle Bikes.
> Zur 170 mm Lyrik am Meta ist noch zu sagen, dass ich bisher nicht einmal das Bedürfnis nach weniger oder nach einer Absenkung verspürt habe. Selbst an steilsten Rampen nicht. Von daher also alles ok, es geht eben nur etwas behäbiger vorwärts.


Ich denke für 4200€ kann man schon ein anständiges Enduro erwarten und wenn ich einmal so eine hohe Summe für ein Rad ausgebe, dann soll es perfekt sein. In der engeren Auswahl stehen nun Meta V4.2 mit Rock Shox und Eagle, Strive AL 6.0 mit RS und Eagle und Propain Tyee CF mit RS und 1x11 XO1. Das Tyee wäre sehr leicht mit trotzdem viel Federweg (170mm vorne), das Strive wäre lang (Reach) und das Meta von der Geo ein Traum, vom Gewicht ein nicht ganz so geiler Traum.

Wie sieht es denn mit dem Service von Commencal aus? Wie schnell geht der Versand? Was ist wenn ich ein Problem mit dem Rad habe, jedesmal nach Frankreich oder haben die in Deutschland einen Vertrieb?


----------



## Deleted 68079 (28. April 2017)

radlerdude schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn mit dem Service von Commencal aus? Wie schnell geht der Versand? Was ist wenn ich ein Problem mit dem Rad habe, jedesmal nach Frankreich oder haben die in Deutschland einen Vertrieb?



Telefon- und Mailservice empfand ich als hervorragend und sehr kompetent. Austausch in deutscher Sprache ist möglich. Ich habe mir sagen lassen: Bei Problemen mit den Anbauteilen (Fox/Sram/Rock Shox) kannst du deinen Händler um die Ecke aufsuchen, der im Falle eines Falles die defekten oder reklamierten Teile einschickt und direkt mit Commencal abrechnet (sofern noch Garantie vorhanden). Ich bin aber grundsätzlich der Ansicht, dass man einen guten Draht zu einem Bike-Händler vor Ort haben sollte. Entweder aus der Vergangenheit, oder aber, weil man bei dem sein Zweit- oder Erstrad gekauft hat. Bei Problemen mit dem Rahmen gibt´s Versender typisch nur die Möglichkeit des Einschickens nach Andorra. Dessen muss man sich also schon bewusst sein. Versand geht sehr schnell. Sobald der Zahlungseingang erfolgt ist dauert es nur wenige Tage.


----------



## Ozzi (2. Mai 2017)

da dich das gewicht bei den komplettbikes etwas abzuschrecken scheint, rate ich dir einfach nach und nach teile wie lenker, pedale, laufräder und evtl. kurbel mit der zeit durch leichtere zu ersetzen, wenn du gern optimierst und selber schraubst 

ich hab nächste woche alle teile für mein (nun doch silbernes) 4.2 zusammen und liege grob überschlagen im 13,XX bereich..


----------



## radlerdude (2. Mai 2017)

Wenn ich aber 4099€ für ein Rad ausgebe, dann möchte ich nicht noch 1000€ für leichtere Anbauteile ausgeben. Ich habe mich mit dem Gewicht von 14kg nun angefreundet und werde diese Woche bestellen 
Nun habe ich aber noch eine Frage: Soll ich bei www.commencalstore.de  oder bei www.commencal-bikes.de bestellen? Wo ist der Unterschied? Bezahlen kann ich sowieso nur per Vorkasse, das wäre also beim commencal-bikes.de kein Problem. Wird in beiden Fällen das Rad aus Frankreich versendet?


----------



## Ozzi (2. Mai 2017)

das ist im prinzip egal, da beide seiten bei einem bestellvorgang aus deutschland zunächst die verfügbarkeit des artikels über das commencal versandlager in deutschland abfragen werden... sollte der artikel nicht verfügbar sein, wird auf das französische großlager zurückgegriffen... ich glaub es steht auch irgendwo auf den seiten angegeben, dass die lieferzeiten bei ca. 10-20 tagen liegen "können"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsucht. (2. Mai 2017)

Ozzi schrieb:


> ich hab nächste woche alle teile für mein (nun doch silbernes) 4.2 zusammen



Oh, da bin ich schon gespannt. Deine Räder sind ja schon immer Leckerbissen ;-)

Auch auf das Gewicht, wolltest Du nicht einen Stahldämpfer verbauen?


----------



## radlerdude (2. Mai 2017)

Noch eine Frage: Möchte mir die Race Eagle Version holen, habe aber Angst vor den hohen Ersatzteilen bei Kassette und Kette. Kann jemand über die Haltbarkeit der Eagle Kassette berichten?


----------



## Ozzi (2. Mai 2017)

Tobsucht. schrieb:


> ...
> Auch auf das Gewicht, wolltest Du nicht einen Stahldämpfer verbauen?



wollte ich ja ursprünglich... seit januar wurde ich ständig von fox vertröstet.. letzte woche kam dann die nachricht, dass metrische dämpfer nun mit lieferzeit von 3-5 tagen lieferbar wären... allerdings habe ich mir nun vor 2 wochen erstmal den float x2 metrisch gegönnt, da ich es leid war, ein viertel jahr mit dem aufbau wegen einem einzigen teil warten zu müssen... 
schließlich ist die saison angelaufen, wenn auch nicht wettertechnisch perfekt 

lange rede, kurzer sinn... der stahldämpfer wird noch im verlauf des jahres kommen, aber jetzt lasse ich fox erstmal "warten"


----------



## Stemminator (18. Mai 2017)

Noch alle zu Frieden? Habe das V4.2 demletzt das erste mal in freier Wildbahn erblickt... Kann man nicht die Augen von lassen.


----------



## moestavern (18. Mai 2017)

Moin!
Habe mein 4.2 seit Januar und einige Ausritte hinter mir. Bin höchst zufrieden mit dem Gerät. 
Gruß 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## radlerdude (18. Mai 2017)

Ich habe seit Dienstag ein V4.2 World Cup, bin auch sehr zufrieden damit, allerdings hat heute der Rahmen begonnen laut zu knarzen und zu quietschen. Keine Ahnung woran das liegt, ich habe alle Anbauteile überprüft und das Knarzen kommt definitiv vom Rahmen. Ich werde mal schauen wie sich das in den nächsten Tagen entwickelt. 
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LooseScrew (18. Mai 2017)

Sehr zufrieden


----------



## sammy12300 (19. Mai 2017)

Hey,
finde das Meta auch total klasse, aber mir fällt es schwer mit anderen Rädern zu vergleichen. Kann jemand das V4 oder auch das V3 mit einem Giant Reign Alu vergleichen? Ich würde mir etwas weniger Bügelbrett und etwas mehr Agilität wünschen. Trifft das zu oder ist schon sehr ähnlich zum Reign?


----------



## Stemminator (20. Mai 2017)

Zufällig jemand mit seinem Meta (M/L)  morgen in Stromberg?  


Lg


----------



## moestavern (20. Mai 2017)

Nein, aber nächstes Wochenende in Winterberg. Gruß 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dusius (20. Mai 2017)

Hey
Habe mir mal ein Meta in XL gegönnt  bin 192 lang, hätte nun noch eine Frage zum Vorbau, das bike ist ja nicht gerade kurz.. wollte eigentlich einen 30er Vorbau aber derzeit gibt es bei Commencal nur den 40er.. Hat jemand Erhfahrung mit der Größe?


----------



## radlerdude (20. Mai 2017)

Dusius schrieb:


> Hey
> Habe mir mal ein Meta in XL gegönnt  bin 192 lang, hätte nun noch eine Frage zum Vorbau, das bike ist ja nicht gerade kurz.. wollte eigentlich einen 30er Vorbau aber derzeit gibt es bei Commencal nur den 40er.. Hat jemand Erhfahrung mit der Größe?


Naja der Reach ist nicht wirklich lang, zumindest beim L-Rahmen. Da passt der 50er Vorbau finde ich perfekt. Bei XL ist der Reach von 471 eher kurz, gerade mal 3mm länger als beim Strive in L. Ich denke dass der 40er Vorbau gut passen wird, ist natürlich auch eine Sache des Geschmacks wie man auf dem Fahrrad sitzen möchte


----------



## Stemminator (21. Mai 2017)

moestavern schrieb:


> Nein, aber nächstes Wochenende in Winterberg. Gruß
> 
> Bin den Sonntag wohll mit bike da, kann man evtl. mal Probe sitzen/fahren?
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## moestavern (21. Mai 2017)

Sollte machbar sein.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dusius (21. Mai 2017)

Kann mir jemand auf die Schnelle sagen, was ich genau für Adapter benötige wenn ich an die Lyrik ne 203er und hinten ne 180er Shimano Scheibe fahren möchte?

Edit: hat sich erledigt, kann hier halt nichts löschen


----------



## WhisKey_Seb (22. Mai 2017)

Hey zusammen. Ich versuche es hier nochmal, ich würde gerne mal ein Meta V4.2 (oder V4) in M oder L probesitzen. Gibt es da einen Besitzer in oder um Berlin oder im Raum Blankenburg, der das möglich machen könnte? Besten Dank schonmal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sammy12300 (25. Mai 2017)

Hey,
ich tendiere derzeit auch ganz stark zum Meta 4.2 und wollte mal fragen, wie es mit der Reifenfreiheit aussieht? Commencal schreibt was von Etro 57? Wäre ja nicht mehr so ganz viel Platz?
Und die Frage hatte ich schon vorher gestellt, konnte mir bisher aber noch keiner beantworten: Hat einer fahrtechnisch einen Vergleich zum Giant Reign?


----------



## radlerdude (25. Mai 2017)

sammy12300 schrieb:


> Und die Frage hatte ich schon vorher gestellt, konnte mir bisher aber noch keiner beantworten: Hat einer fahrtechnisch einen Vergleich zum Giant Reign?


Einen direkten Vergleich kann ich dir nicht geben, allerdings ist das Reign noch ein ganzes Stück länger als das Meta, dementsprechend laufruhiger. Wenn du eher was verspieltes suchts dann denke ich sollte das Meta ganz gut passen, ich persönlich finde das Meta schön verspielt und es geht trotz relativ langer Kettenstrebe einfach aufs Hinterrad. Ein Freund von mir fährt das Reign (leider Größe S, deswegen kann ich es nicht probefahren) und er empfindet das Reign als sehr laufruhig. Allerdings ist es bei langsamen Geschwindigkeiten eher träge und es dauert ein bisschen, bis es auf Tempo ist. Ich finde das Meta agil, verspielt aber auch ausreichen laufruhig für die groben Sachen. 

Ich hatte wie gesagt noch nicht die Möglichkeit das Reign selber zu fahren, vielleicht hab ich dir aber trotzdem geholfen.


----------



## sammy12300 (26. Mai 2017)

Hey,
vielen Dank erstmal! Reifenfreiheit hinten?

Deine Antwort habe ich zumindest aus den Geometriedaten einigermaßen rauslesen können, wollte aber noch eine Bestätigung! Es ist glaube ich genau das Bike was ich suche. Das Reign ist schon super, mir fehlte nur ein bisschen Agilität.

Einiges ist sehr ähnlich:
Größe L zuerst Reign, dann Meta:
Kettenstreben: 434 zu 437
Sitzwinkel: 73 zu 74 
Lenkwinkel: 65 zu 65,5

deutlich länger: Reach, Oberrohrlänge
Reach: 458 zu 448 
Oberrohr: 640 zu 618
Radstand 1217 zu 1205


----------



## FireGuy (27. Mai 2017)

Kann einer der M Besitzer mal nachmessen wie lange man die Sattelstütze reinschieben kann?

Bin auf der Suche für einen Kollegen und der hat recht kurze Beine, fährt aber viel technisch und braucht damit eine maximal versenkbare Stütze. Aktuelle eine Magura Vyron und die hat 240mm unter Ring


----------



## basti22382 (29. Mai 2017)

HI. Hab mir gestern ein Meta AM V4.2 Essential bestellt. Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit der Lieferzeit? Laut Shop ist es ab Lager verfügbar.
Danke euch!!


----------



## basti22382 (31. Mai 2017)

Hat sich schon erledigt. Ging echt schnell, Sonntag Abend bestellt...heute schon gekommen


----------



## Dusius (11. Juni 2017)

.


----------



## Diddo (13. Juni 2017)

@Dusius So sieht es aus, wenn man einen +23mm Adapter nimmt aber einen +20mm braucht. 

Shimano SM-MA-F180P/P2, Hope Adapter L, irgendwas in der Richtung wäre passend.


----------



## Dusius (13. Juni 2017)

ja und wenn die beschreibung im shop fasch war und man nicht genau schaut beim einbauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Korbiniandirt (22. Juni 2017)

Hey Leute 

Ich suche ganz dringend eine explosionszeichnung vom Rahmen, 
Da ich den Hinterbau auseinander genommen habe und daraufhin zwei spacer rausgefallen sind, ich aber nicht weiß wo diese hingehören sollen. 
Zudem lässt sich auf der rechten Seite die obere strebe an der vorderen Schraube nur sehr schwer festziehen ? Hilfeeee :/


----------



## Diddo (22. Juni 2017)

Die Umlenkung ist ja dem V4 recht ähnlich, im 2016er Techbook ist eine Explosionszeichnung: http://www.commencal.net/web_bicycles/techbook/commencal_techbook_2016.pdf

Oder frag direkt bei Commencal. Daniel hat mir immer sehr schnell geantwortet und auch blöde Fragen beantwortet


----------



## radlerdude (22. Juni 2017)

Hatte genau das gleiche Problem, Rahmen auseinandergebaut und vergessen wo die Spacer hinkommen  Habe dann durch längeres rumprobieren (achte auf leichtgängiges laufen der Lager) die richtigen Positionen der Spacer herausgefunden und alles hat wieder super gepasst. Falls dir die Explosionszeichnung vom V4 nicht hilft kann ich meinen Rahmen nochmal auseinander nehmen und dir sagen wo welcher Spacer hingehört.


----------



## Ozzi (23. Juni 2017)

puuh.. war lange still um mein 4.2 projekt
nach monate-langem hin und her zwecks rahmen (brushed raw, rot und nun am ende orange), ging heute die erste aufbauphase an den start ...
habe noch viel zu tun in sachen leitungen einfädeln + kürzen... schaltung justieren, mäntel aufziehen... dazu fehlen mir derweil noch kleinkrams, wie eine sattelklemme und dämpferbuchsen
..aber eine kleine preview von der optik mag ich nun doch mal hier reinwerfen 





bin mir auch noch nicht sicher, obs eine kettenführung benötigt oder nicht (hat jemand schon abwürfe der kette hinter sich, wenns zu ruppig wird?)?

edit: achja.. so wie es dort hängt liege ein paar grämmchen über der 11kg marke... wird sich am ende durch reifen + dichtmilch + kette + griffe aber wohl irgendwo unter der 14kg marke einfinden, was für ein XL bike in dem federwegsbereich sehr vertretbar ist, denke ich...

schönen abend noch allen und ein chilliges wochenende 


edit #2: 



an sich fertig... muss noch die züge der schaltung und der stütze kappen (fehlen derweil abschlusskappen ^^ ), vorne kommt noch ein shorty drauf, da der 2. aggressor als ersatz für hinten gedacht is..  ne passable sattelklemme wie gesagt noch... achja und die buchsen (dämpfer hängt momentan nur in den verschraubungen)


----------



## Maxtax95 (6. Juli 2017)

Servus meins ist heute auch angekommen! Habt ihr auch diese Delle in den Kettenstreben?
Gruß Max


----------



## Stemminator (6. Juli 2017)

Ist die denn auf beiden Seiten? Kann mir vorstellen das die dafür da ist im eine gewisse Reifen Kompatibilität zu gewährleisten falls die flanken mal etwas breiter bauen.

@Ozzi 
Top Aufbau/Gewicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxtax95 (6. Juli 2017)

Ist merkwürdiger Weise nur auf einer Seite und zwar der Antriebs-/Kettenseite


----------



## radlerdude (6. Juli 2017)

Maxtax95 schrieb:


> Ist merkwürdiger Weise nur auf einer Seite und zwar der Antriebs-/Kettenseite


ich hab so eine Delle auf der Sitzstrebe, ich glaube das ist um Platz für den Bremssattel zu schaffen.


----------



## Maxtax95 (6. Juli 2017)

Vielleicht kann ja mal einer ein Foto machen bei dem das Hinterrad und der Plastik-Kettenstrebenschutz demontiert sind und man dazu sieht.
Merci schon mal! Kommt auch meinem Bikeladen hier ums Eck eher spanisch vor und die Jungs kennen sich normal sehr gut aus!
Was auch merkwürdig ist, ist dass direkt neben der Delle eine QC (Quality Check) Aufkleber ist!

Schau mer mal ob meins mit dem von Ozzi mithalten kann wenn endlich die endgültigen Teile kommen


----------



## Diddo (6. Juli 2017)

@Maxtax95 Frag bei Commencal an, was sie dazu sagen? Die sollten es wissen und antworten superschnell, wenn nicht gerade irgendwo ein großes Festival o.ä. ist.


----------



## Bluton (8. Juli 2017)

Diese "_Delle_" in der linken Sitzstrebe dient als Aussparung für den Bremssattel, richtig!


----------



## Ozzi (8. Juli 2017)

Bluton: fährst du eine 160er oder 180er scheibe?
bei mir hängt die mt7 richtig in der aussparung drin und deine liegt schön frei im ausfallendendreieck... 
muss ich glatt mal nachschauen, ob ich in der hektik nicht den adapter falsch gesetzt hab


----------



## Bluton (8. Juli 2017)

Weder noch, fahre eine 203er Disc mit QM-42 Adapter. Die MT7 passt nur mit dieser Größe in den V4.2 Rahmen. Die 180er Scheibe habe ich gar nicht montiert bekommen. 160er Disc bei einem Enduro in dem Einsatzbereich macht keinen Sinn, finde ich!
Was fährst du für eine Größe?


----------



## Bluton (8. Juli 2017)

Bluton schrieb:


> Die MT7 passt nur mit dieser Größe in den V4.2 Rahmen.



Die Aussage kommt von Commencal!


----------



## Ozzi (8. Juli 2017)

habe eine 180er hope scheibe verbaut


----------



## Maxtax95 (9. Juli 2017)

Also ich habe mit Commencal gesprochen die Delle wie bei mir in der rechten Kettenstrebe gehört wohl dorthin und zwar wird dort von außen gepresst um Platz für große Kettenblätter zu schaffen und dabei entsteht eben auf der Innenseite die auf dem Foto abgebildete! 
Bisschen unschön gelöst wie ich finde!
Aber sonst ist das Bike echt net!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gloryfly (13. Juli 2017)

Servus Zusammen,

hat von euch auch jemand das Problem, dass der Hinterbau im Bereich des Dämpfers knarrt/knarrzt? Meistens höre ich das nach einem Berg ab Segment. Der Fakt das sich die Schrauben vom Hinterbau leicht lösen können scheint beim Meta V4.2 laut Foren relativ normal zu sein. 
In meinem Fall sind alle Schrauben fest, aber das knarren ist nach wie vor vorhanden.

Hat jemand von euch auch das gleiche Problem oder kann mir helfen? Bim um jede Idee dankbar ;-)


----------



## Gloryfly (13. Juli 2017)

Gloryfly schrieb:


> Servus Zusammen,
> 
> hat von euch auch jemand das Problem, dass der Hinterbau im Bereich des Dämpfers knarrt/knarrzt? Meistens höre ich das nach einem Berg ab Segment. Der Fakt das sich die Schrauben vom Hinterbau leicht lösen können scheint beim Meta V4.2 laut Foren relativ normal zu sein.
> In meinem Fall sind alle Schrauben fest, aber das knarren ist nach wie vor vorhanden.
> ...



Edit: Ich fahre den RS Super Deluxe mit Standard Buchsen...


----------



## Tobsucht. (13. Juli 2017)

Gloryfly schrieb:


> Servus Zusammen,
> 
> hat von euch auch jemand das Problem, dass der Hinterbau im Bereich des Dämpfers knarrt/knarrzt? Meistens höre ich das nach einem Berg ab Segment. Der Fakt das sich die Schrauben vom Hinterbau leicht lösen können scheint beim Meta V4.2 laut Foren relativ normal zu sein.
> In meinem Fall sind alle Schrauben fest, aber das knarren ist nach wie vor vorhanden.
> ...



Also ich hatte seit kurzen auch ein undefinierbares knarzen. Ist bei mir nur im sitzen, beim kurbeln unter Last aufgetreten.
Dachte sofort an Innenlager/Kurbel, alles ausgebaut und gereinigt, das knarzen war besser aber noch da. Steuersatz gereinigt&neu gefettet aber immer noch da. Jetzt habe ich die Tage noch die Dämpferaufnahme, Sattelrohr/Sattelstütze gereinigt und neu gefettet. Hier steht jetzt aber noch die Testfahrt aus (kommt am WE).
Ich hoffe sehr dass das knarzen nun ein Ende hat, sehr nervig sowas.

Gruß
T.


----------



## radlerdude (13. Juli 2017)

Bei mir knarzt es genau so wie bei euch. Bei mir hört es sich an als würde das knarzen und knacken vom Rahmen und nicht von einem Bauteil kommen, als wären im Rahmen irgendwelche Verspannungen (Es knackt sogar wenn das Rad an der Wand lehnt und ich eine Hand auf den Lenker lege, extrem komisch).

Habe auch schon den kompletten Hinterbau zerlegt, gereinigt und neu gefettet. Das knarzen war daraufhin weg, kam aber vorgestern wieder. Wenn ich die eine Schraube vom Hinterbau, die mit einer Sechskantmutter gesichert ist, löse, dann ist das knacken weg, wenn ich diese schraube wieder fest anziehe dann ist es wieder da  Vielleicht wird bei einem zu festen anziehen der Rahmen leicht gequetscht und es gibt Verspannungen die dann knarzen?? 

Ich bin mit meinem Wissen echt am Ende, hab alles versucht aber nichts hat das Problem langfristig beseitigt. 

Wenn sich bei euch was bezüglich des Knarzen tut dann meldet mir das bitte, vielleicht werde ich mein knarzen dann auch los! Danke!


----------



## radlerdude (13. Juli 2017)

Ich hab hier mal zwei Videos vom Knarzen und Knacken auf meinem Youtube Kanal hochgeladen, vielleicht könnt ihr euch die Videos kurz anschauen und sagen ob es bei euch ähnlich ist das knacken. 

Beim Video in der Garage den Ton ganz laut aufdrehen, dann hört man ganz deutlich ein Knacken. 

1. Video während dem Fahren --> 




2. Video im Stand ohne Druck am Sattel --> 




Entschuldigt bitte die miserable Qualität, wurde mit dem Handy aufgenommen.

Gruß Lorenz


----------



## Gloryfly (13. Juli 2017)

radlerdude schrieb:


> Bei mir knarzt es genau so wie bei euch. Bei mir hört es sich an als würde das knarzen und knacken vom Rahmen und nicht von einem Bauteil kommen, als wären im Rahmen irgendwelche Verspannungen (Es knackt sogar wenn das Rad an der Wand lehnt und ich eine Hand auf den Lenker lege, extrem komisch).
> 
> Habe auch schon den kompletten Hinterbau zerlegt, gereinigt und neu gefettet. Das knarzen war daraufhin weg, kam aber vorgestern wieder. Wenn ich die eine Schraube vom Hinterbau, die mit einer Sechskantmutter gesichert ist, löse, dann ist das knacken weg, wenn ich diese schraube wieder fest anziehe dann ist es wieder da  Vielleicht wird bei einem zu festen anziehen der Rahmen leicht gequetscht und es gibt Verspannungen die dann knarzen??
> 
> ...



Ganz genau so wie du sagst!!! Ich stelle das Rad nach dem radeln in den Keller und es knarrt bei der aller aller leichtesten berührung, wenn überhaupt auch einfach so. Ich werde mich der Sache heute Abend mal annehmen und schauen ob ich das reinigen kann...
Ich habe das Gefühl das dass aber eher aus dem Bereich der Dämpferbuchsen kommt. 

Was meiner Meinung nach auch problematisch ist, ist dass die ganzen Lager alle ziemlich dem Dreck der vom Hinterrad hochgewirbelt wird ausgesetzt ist. Ich will aber ehrlich gesagt auch kein Fender am Hinterrad fahren...Finde das nicht so schick ;-)

Bitte wenn jemand etwas darüber herausgefunden hat, sein Wissen weitergeben ))


----------



## radlerdude (13. Juli 2017)

Ich werde heute mal direkt Commencal anschreiben, vielleicht wissen die ja von dem Problem und können geheime Tipss weitergeben  Melde mich dann sobald ich eine Rückmeldung habe!


----------



## Tobsucht. (13. Juli 2017)

radlerdude schrieb:


> Ich hab hier mal zwei Videos vom Knarzen und Knacken auf meinem Youtube Kanal hochgeladen, vielleicht könnt ihr euch die Videos kurz anschauen und sagen ob es bei euch ähnlich ist das knacken.
> 
> Beim Video in der Garage den Ton ganz laut aufdrehen, dann hört man ganz deutlich ein Knacken.
> 
> ...



1. Video: Hört sich bei auch ziemlich so an, vielleicht nicht ganz so extrem.
2. Video: So im Stand habe ich bisher noch keine Probleme festgestellt.

Bei mir ist es auch nur bergauf und unter Last, auf gerader Strecke ist kaum etwas zu hören.

Gruß
T.


----------



## radlerdude (13. Juli 2017)

Tobsucht. schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es auch nur bergauf und unter Last, auf gerader Strecke ist kaum etwas zu hören.



auf gerader Strecke ist bei mir auch nichts. Ich werde jetzt nochmal eine kleine Testrunde machen und schauen, ob ein unterschiedliches Festziehen der Schraube mit Sechskantmutter einen tatsächlichen Unterschied macht, ich werde berichten.

Gruß Lorenz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gloryfly (13. Juli 2017)

radlerdude schrieb:


> auf gerader Strecke ist bei mir auch nichts. Ich werde jetzt nochmal eine kleine Testrunde machen und schauen, ob ein unterschiedliches Festziehen der Schraube mit Sechskantmutter einen tatsächlichen Unterschied macht, ich werde berichten.
> 
> Gruß Lorenz



Witzigerweise ist es bei mir komplett andersrum. Unter Last knarrt bei mir garnichts, erst wenn ich vom Trail komme und auf Asphalt heim fahre...

@ Lorenz, ich wäre gespannt was die von Commencal direkt sagen


----------



## radlerdude (13. Juli 2017)

Gloryfly schrieb:


> Witzigerweise ist es bei mir komplett andersrum. Unter Last knarrt bei mir garnichts, erst wenn ich vom Trail komme und auf Asphalt heim fahre...



Auch wenn du im Wiegetritt fährst und keinen Druck auf die Sattelstütze/Sitzrohr gibst?


----------



## radlerdude (13. Juli 2017)

Die Serviceabteilung von Commencal hat sich bereits bei mir gemeldet, allerdings haben Sie meine deutsche E-Mail (hab vergessen in Englisch zu schreiben) nicht wirklich verstanden. Sie wollen jetzt erstmal die Rechnung von mir, allerdings habe ich das Rad gebraucht gekauft und habe somit als Zweitbesitzer keine Garantieansprüche (sofern der Rahmen wirklich defekt wäre).

Soll ich ihnen die Rechnung trotzdem schicken? Auch wenn sie dann sehen, dass ich Zweitbesitzer bin? Ich habe auf dem Gebiet noch nicht wirklich Erfahrungen gesammelt da ich erst 18 bin, deswegen wäre es gut wenn ihr mir vielleicht bei der Sache helfen könntet  Danke!

Gruß Lorenz


----------



## Maxtax95 (13. Juli 2017)

@radlerdude 
Daniel bei Commencal spricht sehr gut deutsch! Soll ich dir seine E-Mail geben?


----------



## radlerdude (13. Juli 2017)

@Maxtax95 Wenn er der richtige Ansprechpartner für das Knarzgeräusch ist dann wäre mir das eine Hilfe, danke!


----------



## Diddo (13. Juli 2017)

Daniel ist super. Der hat immer verdammt schnell auf meine Fragen geantwortet und sich um Dinge gekümmert, auch bei spezielleren Fragen wie "passt die Hope V2" oder als ich die Farbcodes für die Purple-Edition Rahmen haben wollte. Mit dem Service von Commençal bin ich zur Zeit völlig zufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gloryfly (14. Juli 2017)

Ich habe gestern bisschen geschraubt und herausgefunden woher das Geräusch kommt. Und zwar habe ich die Schraube die von außen zugänglich ist (die über der Schraube wo man den Maulschlüssel für die Sechskantschraube benötigt) gelöst und gereinigt. Dann wieder ordentlich gefettet und zusammengeschraubt. Das knarren ist derweil weg, es kam auch definitiv von der Schraube/Lager.


----------



## radlerdude (14. Juli 2017)

@Gloryfly Super, danke! Ich hatte die gleiche Vermutung das es an diese Schraube der Verursacher ist, bin aber gestern nichtmehr zu einer Probefahrt gekommen weshalb ich es nicht selber ausprobieren konnte.

Ist auch das Knacken im Stand weg, wenn man lediglich das Rad bewegt/rüttelt?

Gruß Lorenz

Edit: Ups, ich sehe gerade das es bei dir doch eine andere Schraube war, muss dann heute auch mal überprüfen


----------



## Tobsucht. (16. Juli 2017)

Mein Bock mal wieder frisch geputzt und mit neuer Besohlung kurz vor der gestrigen Abfahrt:


----------



## DonCreek (24. Juli 2017)

Erste Ausfahrt in den Vogesen. Bisheriges Fazit: spaßiges bike


----------



## radlerdude (25. Juli 2017)

DonCreek schrieb:


> Erste Ausfahrt in den Vogesen. Bisheriges Fazit: spaßiges bike


Die Farbe sieht echt klasse aus! Was ist das für ein Dämpfer?


----------



## DonCreek (25. Juli 2017)

Das ist der Superdeluxe coil rct. Kann man im a la carte zum Rahmen wählen


----------



## Ozzi (4. August 2017)

kann zwar immer noch nicht mit dem bike fahren, aber die heukullern und das wetter haben mich dennoch aufs feld getrieben um es endlich mal würdig abzulichten


----------



## Tobsucht. (4. August 2017)

Ozzi schrieb:


> kann zwar immer noch nicht mit dem bike fahren, aber die heukullern und das wetter haben mich dennoch aufs feld getrieben um es endlich mal würdig abzulichten



Sehr geil, sieht richtig gut aus!
Woran hängt es denn? Noch immer an den fehlenden Buchsen für den Dämpfer?


----------



## Ozzi (5. August 2017)

ja leider :/
hätte wohl lieber welche von huber machen lassen sollen, anstatts bei fox zu ordern..


----------



## Sosn (16. August 2017)

Jetzt hab ich den kompletten thread gelesen und keiner scheint mein größenproblem zu haben.. liege mit gut 1,70 auch genau zwischen S und M. Normalerweise würde ich zum kleineren greifen, aber das Meta AM scheint recht klein auszufallen.. jemand nen Rat ;/ ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsucht. (16. August 2017)

oSn420 schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich den kompletten thread gelesen und keiner scheint mein größenproblem zu haben.. liege mit gut 1,70 auch genau zwischen S und M. Normalerweise würde ich zum kleineren greifen, aber das Meta AM scheint recht klein auszufallen.. jemand nen Rat ;/ ?



Ich liege mit 1,78 auch immer zwischen den Größen, bei mir ist es halt zwischen M und L aber beim Meta hab ich mich zum ersten Mal getraut und L genommen... War die beste Entscheidung die ich treffen konnte.

Würde jetzt nicht sagen dass das Meta klein ausfällt, klar im Vergleich mit den ganzen "Neuvorstellungen" der letzten Wochen/Monate ist der Reach wohl etwas auf der kürzeren Seite aber mit taugt es so hervorragend!

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## Sosn (16. August 2017)

Dich hatte ich gelesen  Und ja das animiert eher zum M. Um den Reach mach ich mir da auch keine Sorgen, sondern eher, dass es sich "unter mir" zu groß anfühlt, bei 77cm Beinlänge..


----------



## Maxtax95 (16. August 2017)

Also ich bin auch 1,78m und somit genau zwischen m und l!
Hab eine Probefahrt auf beiden Größen gemacht und M gekauft! Find das noch groß genug!  
Jetzt hast die Qual der Wahl


----------



## Sosn (16. August 2017)

Damn.. wohl eher zwischen "Hätte ich das kleinere gewonnen, wärs sicher spassig flummiger" und "Hätte ich das größere genommen, würde sich die schnelle sektion hier sicher sicherer anfühlen" ^^


----------



## Tobsucht. (16. August 2017)

oSn420 schrieb:


> Damn.. wohl eher zwischen "Hätte ich das kleinere gewonnen, wärs sicher spassig flummiger" und "Hätte ich das größere genommen, würde sich die schnelle sektion hier sicher sicherer anfühlen" ^^



Wo bist Du denn her?
Wegen probesitzen/fahren meine ich...


----------



## Sosn (16. August 2017)

Karlsruhe


----------



## Tobsucht. (16. August 2017)

oSn420 schrieb:


> Karlsruhe


Ok, da wird nördlich von FFM zu weit sein...
Vielleicht findet sich ja hier jem. in Deiner Nähe?!


----------



## Sosn (16. August 2017)

Jepp, das ist indeed ein bisschen weit, aber vielen Dank fürs Angebot!

Wenn sich sonst wer findet wäre natürlich fein..


----------



## Diddo (16. August 2017)

Bin auch 1,78 und fahre das V4 in L - sollte gut vergleichbar sein, da Oberrohr, Stack und Reach quasi gleich geblieben sind.

Allerdings habe ich mich bewusst für den längeren Rahmen entschieden nachdem ich die letzten Jahre ein eher kurzes Rad gefahren bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christiank84 (17. August 2017)

Juhu.. Fernab des aktuellen Themas, aber:
Fährt jemand im Raum Stuttgart (+80 km) ein Meta Am V4.2 in Größe L und würde mich mal Probesitzen lassen?

Beste Grüße!


----------



## RaceKing (20. August 2017)

Hi, ist jemand aus der Nähe von Karlsruhe/FFM/Saarbrücken mit nem Meta v4.2 in M unterwegs und würde mich mal Probe sitzen lassen?


----------



## cubelix (26. August 2017)

Hallo

Meta V 4.2 in M im Raum Karlsruhe zum Probesitzen vorhanden.
PN bitte an mich.


----------



## ranketo (3. September 2017)

Hallo Zusammen, 
Ist hier jemand aus dem Raum München der ein Meta in L fährt?

Ich will das Bike unbedingt probesitzen bevor ich es "blind" kaufe.

Danke


----------



## Stemminator (4. September 2017)

Neben Brushed, Yellow und Orange mit neuen Decals gibt es für 2018 ein paar neue Farben. 
PS: Die Geo wurde auch angepasst, der Reach ist um 1cm gewachsen. 

Green






Black Anodised





Shiny Gun Metal





Shiny Red





Brushed Red


----------



## danibmx (9. September 2017)

Hallo,
weiß jemand, wie weit die Sattelstütze reingeht beim Meta AM V4.2 Rahmen in Größe M? Also die maximale Einschubtiefe 
Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxtax95 (9. September 2017)

Eine Fox Transfer in 150mm steht ganz eingeschoben noch circa 2cm raus


----------



## danibmx (9. September 2017)

Vielen Dank, die 150mm Fox wird in der Gesamtlänge länger sein als meine 125x390 Reverb 

Sollte klappen


----------



## simx11 (10. September 2017)

Hallo,

ich bin am Überlegen ob ich mir das Meta AM V2.4 2018 in der shiny red bestellen soll und hätte 2 kurze Fragen:

1. Zurzeit ist das Bike ja verbilligt, weiß evtl. jemand wie lange das so bleiben wird, oder ist das einfach der Bonud für Vorbesteller?

2. Ich bin mir unsicher was das Fox Fahrwerk betrifft, da ja "nur" die Performance Varianten verbaut werden. Da die 36 Performance nicht im Einzelhandel vertrieben wird, findet man auch keine Reviews dazu. Zur 34 jedoch schon und die wird meist nur mittelmäßig bewertet.
Hat vielleicht jemand Erfahrungen mit der 36 oder Ideen für eine bessere Lösung?

Danke


----------



## Deleted 349422 (17. September 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich baue mir gerade ein 2017er META AM V4.2 auf und hoffe ihr könnt mir bei zwei Fragen weiterhelfen.

1. Ich habe aktuell eine 180er Lyrik RCT3 verbaut. Da der Rahmen ja eigentlich für 160/170er Gabeln ausgelegt ist, würde mich interessieren, ob hier jemand Erfahrungen mit dieser Kombi hat.   

2. Gibt es eine Dichtung oder einen Stopfen für das Riesenloch über dem Tretlager? Bei dem Zubhör von Commencal war nichts passendes dabei.

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten.


----------



## slash-sash (18. September 2017)

Ich dachte, beim 4.2 gibt es das Loch nicht mehr?!




Sascha


----------



## Deleted 349422 (18. September 2017)

Hallo Sascha,

das Loch ist definitiv noch da. Befürchte halt, dass das in kurzer Zeit ´nen ziemliches "Schlammloch" wird, wenn es da keinen passenden Stopfen für gibt.


----------



## Diddo (18. September 2017)

Bei meinem V4 gab es n Stück Motofoam, hilft nur wenig wenn es zu nass wird.


----------



## Dusius (18. September 2017)

und was genau is so schlimm an dem loch? dreck kannst ja wieder raus waschen


----------



## slash-sash (18. September 2017)

Für's Meta AM V4 gibt es ja eine Möglichkeit es zu verschließen. Siehe https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/meta-am-v4-alle-infos.813110/
Ich habe aber keine Ahnung, ob sich die beiden Löcher gleichen oder ob die Maße anders sind. 




Sascha


----------



## Aero9000 (18. September 2017)

Moin kann jemand nen Vergleich zum Capra bzgl der uphill Eigenschaften sagen. 
Gruß Patrick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 349422 (19. September 2017)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Für's Meta AM V4 gibt es ja eine Möglichkeit es zu verschließen. Siehe https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/meta-am-v4-alle-infos.813110/
> Ich habe aber keine Ahnung, ob sich die beiden Löcher gleichen oder ob die Maße anders sind.
> 
> 
> ...



@Sascha: Vielen Dank für den Tipp!


----------



## slash-sash (19. September 2017)

Gerne 
Wie gesagt: ich habe keine Shnubg, inwieweit sich die beiden Löcher ähneln. 
Wenn ich mal nen V4.2 buthole gesehen habe, könnte ich es mit meinem V4 vergleichen. Dann wüsste man mehr. 



Sascha


----------



## Stemminator (9. Oktober 2017)

Besitzt schon jemand den 2018er Meta Rahmen in M un kommt aus dem raum NRW/Rheinlandpfalz?

Lg


----------



## radlerdude (11. Oktober 2017)

Servus Leute,
Brauche eure Hilfe bezüglich Bremsadapter für die Magura MT5 mit 203mm Scheibe Hinten. Vorne brauche ich den QM 42 für 203mm Scheibe, brauche ich den gleichen auch hinten? 
Gruß Lorenz


----------



## Tribal84 (11. Oktober 2017)

Ja, ein paar Seiten weiter vorne steht es so.

Hab den QM42 auch 2x bestellt für meinen Aufbau (Meta 4.2 2018)


----------



## radlerdude (11. Oktober 2017)

Tribal84 schrieb:


> Ja, ein paar Seiten weiter vorne steht es so.


Sorry, hab ich nicht gesehen.
danke für deine Hilfe!  
Gruß


----------



## Moerk1802 (12. Oktober 2017)

Hi,

will mir einen V4.2 Rahmen zulegen. Bin 1,79-1,80m groß mit einer 86er Schrittlänge. Bin mir unsicher ob ich mir den 2017er Rahmen in L oder den 2018er Rahmen in L kaufen soll? Der 2018er ist ja im Reach und im Radstand um 1cm gewachsen.

Könnt ihr mir mit euren Erfahrungen weiterhelfen?

Gruß


----------



## moestavern (15. Oktober 2017)

Hey...
Habe den 2017er Rahmen in L, bei 1,80m und 84er SL mit 35er Vorbau. Passt sehr gut für mich. 

Cheers 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## syppus (15. Oktober 2017)

Nochmal die Frage in die Runde. 178 mit ca 84er schrittlänge. Würde ein L von 2017 kaufen gibt es und. Im Raum KA wo ich evtl. Probesitzen könnte? Noch jemand im Forum der mich bei meiner Wahl bekräftigen würde? Auf nem 2017 m mit 5mm headset saß ich schon kurz drauf. War gar nicht so schlecht aber irgendwie hab ich da bedenken wegen dem reach. Thx für eure rückmeldungen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsucht. (15. Oktober 2017)

Ähnliche Werte L gekauft, passt super!
150er KS Lev könnte ich ca noch 1,5 bis 2 cm weiter einschieben.


----------



## Tribal84 (16. Oktober 2017)

welche Kurbel fahrt ihr denn im Meta?
Meine normale X0 mit kurzer BB30 Achse passt leider nicht mehr


----------



## radlerdude (16. Oktober 2017)

Ich fahr die XO1 Eagle Kurbel


----------



## Tribal84 (16. Oktober 2017)

kannst du mir deine Kombination nennen?

GXP oder BB30
Welches Innenlager?

Diese Kombi sollte doch passen oder?

https://www.bike-components.de/de/SRAM/X01-Direct-Mount-GXP-11-fach-Kurbelgarnitur-p42470/

https://www.bike-components.de/de/SRAM/GXP-Pressfit-Innenlager-41-x-86-5-92-mm-p24338/


----------



## radlerdude (16. Oktober 2017)

Innenlager: https://www.bike-components.de/de/SRAM/GXP-Pressfit-Innenlager-41-x-86-5-92-mm-p24338/

Kurbel: https://www.bike-components.de/de/S...ch-Kurbelgarnitur-Modell-2017-Auslauf-p49444/

Deine Kombi sollte passen, fahre gleiches Innenlager nur mit der 2017er Kurbel statt 2016


----------



## metalrene1989 (17. Oktober 2017)

Hallo, gestern hab ich mir das Meta V4.2 in der New Zealand Edition bestellt. Größe M bei 176cm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tribal84 (17. Oktober 2017)

Hier mal mein 2018er in XL an der Waage (ohne jegliche Dämpferhardware / Steuersatz / keine Achse)


----------



## Stemminator (17. Oktober 2017)

Leichter als ich gedacht habe.


----------



## Tribal84 (18. Oktober 2017)

Ist ja mit 3.1KG in M angegeben, ist ok aber schon schwer


----------



## Ozzi (18. Oktober 2017)

10kg an teilen haste noch offen, also machs nich zu schwer


----------



## Dusius (18. Oktober 2017)

Also wenn es dir ums gewicht geht hättest du einfach was anderes kaufen sollen..
Habe auch ein XL allerdings ein 2017er, habe mich nie um Gewischt geschert beim Aufbau aber es fühlt sich angenehm an


----------



## Tribal84 (18. Oktober 2017)

Vielen dank Dusius, natürlich wusste ich auf was ich mich einlasse!

Ziel ist unter 14kg in XL (sieht aktuell noch gut aus)..

Ging der Kettenstrebenschutz bei euch auch so unglaublich schwer drauf (kurz vorm Bruch)?


----------



## Diddo (18. Oktober 2017)

Tribal84 schrieb:


> Ging der Kettenstrebenschutz bei euch auch so unglaublich schwer drauf (kurz vorm Bruch)?



Fahre zwar ein V4 aber dennoch: ja.


----------



## slash-sash (18. Oktober 2017)

Mach ihn vorher ein wenig warm; Ofen, Fön, gegebenenfalls Heißluftfön (aber vorsichtig). Dann klappt das schon. 




Sascha


----------



## Dusius (18. Oktober 2017)

Tribal84 schrieb:


> Ging der Kettenstrebenschutz bei euch auch so unglaublich schwer drauf (kurz vorm Bruch)?



Haha, das war der größte Murks ever bis der drauf war, der geht auch nie wieder ab denke ich ^^ 

Ich glaub miens hat 14.4 oder so aber ist absolut ok.


----------



## Tribal84 (18. Oktober 2017)

Gut gut, dachte schon es liegt an mir...da gibt es deutlich schönere und einfachere Lösungen bei anderen Herstellern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dusius (18. Oktober 2017)

Also schön finde ich es eigentlich schon und es funktioniert sehr gut. Wenn es fix im Rahmen integriert ist ist es halt blöd, wenn der Gummi kaputt ist. So kann man es wenigstens noch tauschen wenn es drauf an kommt.


----------



## metalrene1989 (19. Oktober 2017)

Heute ist mein v4.2 auch angekommen


----------



## Tobsucht. (20. Oktober 2017)

metalrene1989 schrieb:


> Heute ist mein v4.2 auch angekommen



Ziemlich geil  viel Spaß damit!


----------



## metalrene1989 (20. Oktober 2017)

Tobsucht. schrieb:


> Ziemlich geil  viel Spaß damit!


Ja bis auf das Gewicht und das Loch richtig geiles Gerät. 15.2 Kg mit Pedale


----------



## Ozzi (20. Oktober 2017)

knapp 2kg sind locker drin, wenns leichter sein muss und du etwas geld aufbringen willst ^_^ 

die ride alpha teile sind halt kein leichtbau, passen aber zumindest optisch gut an die commencals...


----------



## Stemminator (20. Oktober 2017)

Wie passt die uberarbeitete Größe, scheint ja ein M zu sein?


----------



## Tribal84 (20. Oktober 2017)

Sag mal Ozzi was ist denn bei dir so leicht? 

Ich komme mit 1650gr lrs - revive etc nur auf 13,96


----------



## Ozzi (20. Oktober 2017)

bremsen, sattel, lenker, pedale, kurbel ... vermutlich? 
mit dem shorty den ich jetzt vorn fahre, dürfts auch mehr als 13,3kg vom anfang sein
wiege bei gelegenheit gern nach

edit:  gesagt getan... komme auf 13.64kg laut der kofferwaage
meine garage sieht aktuell aus wie sau, aber das bike lehnt nirgendswo dran - hätte ich auch nix von, wenn ich mir den karren leichter rede, als er denn wäre 
falls ich mit der zeit noch eine andere möglichkeit zum wiegen finde, werd ich das mal abgleichen


----------



## Tribal84 (20. Oktober 2017)

Ich probiere es nur zu verstehen 

Bei mir ist ne MT5 (203er scheiben)
X0 Carbon mit Gabaruk 30t ohne Kefü
2x 2,3er Minions Tubeless 60ml Milch
Carbon Lenker / Revive Stütze 160mm 
160gr SLR


Ok ich habe alles abgeklebt mit 3m Folie - das macht noch was aus
evt Kassette / Schaltwerk / Trigger Kombo (GX)...
Race FAce Vorbau wiegt auch 170gr..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ozzi (20. Oktober 2017)

3M folie hab ich nur am unterrohr dran 
die gx kassette ist auch gut 90gramm schwerer wie die x1 ..
mein lrs wiegt 100g mehr wie deiner
dann hat man noch so kleinkrams wie vorbau, der bei mir z.b. noch 50grämmchen bringt... 180er bremsscheiben, wobei die hope so eigentlich kein leichtbau sind ^^
kA was der super deluxe und die revive wiegen..
kann schon sein, dass die folie bei dir und ein paar teile bei mir die 300g unterschied ausmachen..
vielleicht ist die grüne kofferwaage auch nicht genau.. im grunde ists mir auch egal..
wie gesagt, sollte ich an eine weitere möglichkeit zum wiegen gelangen, werd ich das nochmal nachprüfen..


ABER viel wichtiger als die paar zahlen ist doch, dass sich das bike richtig genial fahren lässt (finde ich).. sowohl bergauf als auch bergab.. würde der markt noch angemessene preise für 26er DH bikes hergeben, hätte ich mein v10 unlängst verkauft, da ich mit dem meta im grunde zu 95% abdecke, was ich fahre..


----------



## Tribal84 (20. Oktober 2017)

Da haste allerdings recht, gerade die erste kleine einstellfahrt gemacht und morgen in der Pfalz mal richtig testen..

Macht richtig Laune das Ding


----------



## Dusius (21. Oktober 2017)

Sieht richtig gut aus das 2018er, und raw sowieso.. leider gab es das raw nicht mehr in XL als ich letztes Jahr bestellt hatte.


----------



## t-m-s (21. Oktober 2017)

Hallo,
ich durfte freundlicherweise auf Tobsucht. seinem L Rad mal probesitzen und wollte mal fragen, ob jmd. im Rhein-Main Gebiet eines in M fährt. Ich bin mir bei der Größe nämlich noch nicht so sicher.
Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Stemminator (22. Oktober 2017)

Hat jemand schon einmal Teile angefragt die nicht im a la Carte Portfolio enthalten sind? Geht speziell um den Fox DPX2, realisieren die Sonderwünsche?


----------



## Ozzi (22. Oktober 2017)

jop hatte ich vor gut einem jahr, als ich anfing mein meta zu planen... damals gings um den metrischen float x2 bzw. überhaupt um einen metrischen dämpfer abgesehen vom rs super deluxe; und man riet mir den lieber persönlich bei einem fox-händler zu ordern, da zu derzeit die auslieferung der metrischen dämpfer noch derb problematisch war und man mir keine lieferzeit für rahmen + wunschdämpfer geben wollte/konnte

vielleicht ist es inzwischen ja besser, also einfach mal anfragen... mehr wie vertrösten, können dich die leuts dort nich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bauerferdi (23. Oktober 2017)

metalrene1989 schrieb:


> Heute ist mein v4.2 auch angekommen  Anhang anzeigen 655606 Anhang anzeigen 655605



Hallo,

ist es für dich ersichtlich ob die Fox 36 Modelljahr 2018 ist oder ob diese noch ein Vorjahresmodell ist? 
Die 36 ist ja für 2018 umfassend überarbeitet worden.

Das Bike gefällt mir sehr gut und ist bisher mein Favorit
Schon erste Fahreindrücke gesammelt? Gibt es etwas was dich am Bike stört?


----------



## McKeck (23. Oktober 2017)

Hallo! 
Ich bin Besitzer eines V4.2. Bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden mit dem Bike, leider klappern die innen verlegte Züge ständig. Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht und vielleicht das Problem sogar gelöst?


----------



## Diddo (23. Oktober 2017)

Hast du es selbst aufgebaut? Dem Rahmen liegt laut der Commencal-Webseite ein Schaumstoffrohr bei, das hilft. Alles durch den Rahmen legen und dann die Leitungen und Züge durch das Schaumstoffrohr stecken und das wiederum in das Unterrohr quetschen.

Für das V4 gibt es sogar ein Howto-Video:


----------



## metalrene1989 (23. Oktober 2017)

Bauerferdi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ist es für dich ersichtlich ob die Fox 36 Modelljahr 2018 ist oder ob diese noch ein Vorjahresmodell ist?
> Die 36 ist ja für 2018 umfassend überarbeitet worden.
> ...



Hi,

Gabel ist das 2018er Modell ja.

Bin das Bike bis jetzt erst auf einer Tour gefahren. Bergauf merkt man die 15.2 kg Gewicht schon ein bischen, man sitzt aber sehr Komfortabel auf dem Bike! Dafür geht es halt Bergab um so besser  was mich sonst aber stört ist halt das Loch hinten am Tretlager :/


----------



## metalrene1989 (23. Oktober 2017)

metalrene1989 schrieb:


> Sorry


----------



## Bauerferdi (24. Oktober 2017)

metalrene1989 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Gabel ist das 2018er Modell ja.
> 
> Bin das Bike bis jetzt erst auf einer Tour gefahren. Bergauf merkt man die 15.2 kg Gewicht schon ein bischen, man sitzt aber sehr Komfortabel auf dem Bike! Dafür geht es halt Bergab um so besser  was mich sonst aber stört ist halt das Loch hinten am Tretlager :/



Danke für die schnellen Infos,

für das Loch am Tretlager gibt es ja Bastellösungen!


----------



## Stemminator (24. Oktober 2017)

Hier mal ein 2018er in Grün. 

https://www.instagram.com/p/BagE78pBrR8/


----------



## ratz90 (25. Oktober 2017)

Hallo!
Weiß hier zufällig jemand was genau der Unterschied zwischen den Rahmen von Meta TR v4.2 und Meta AM v4.2 ist?
Dachte Anfangs dass ein anderes Verbindungsstück zwischen Rocker Link und Dämpfer verbaut wird, jedoch ist das lt. Ersatzteilbeschreibung im Shop für beide das Gleiche.
Beim Rocker Link selbst steht nur allgemein "für Meta v4.2".

Kann es sein, dass die Rahmen zu 100% identisch sind? Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, würde das nämlich auch den unterschiedlichen BB drop zwischen TR und AM erklären.

Edit:
Hat sich erledigt, die Hauptrahmen sind definitiv nicht identisch. Habe gerade Rückmeldung von commencal erhalten. 

Hintergrund war der, dass ich mit dem Gedanken spielte mir ein Meta TR aufzubauen, der Rahmen ist aber leider nicht als frameset erhältlich.


----------



## McKeck (26. Oktober 2017)

Diddo schrieb:


> Hast du es selbst aufgebaut? Dem Rahmen liegt laut der Commencal-Webseite ein Schaumstoffrohr bei, das hilft. Alles durch den Rahmen legen und dann die Leitungen und Züge durch das Schaumstoffrohr stecken und das wiederum in das Unterrohr quetschen.
> 
> Für das V4 gibt es sogar ein Howto-Video:



Habe es nicht selbst aufgebaut. Dachte mir schon, dass das Schaumstoffrohr wahrscheinlich nicht weit genug nach oben geschoben wurde. Ist es bei euch auch unten noch zu erkennen? 
Habe Probleme es weiter nach oben zu bekommen.


----------



## Philippop (26. Oktober 2017)

Servus,

Da ja in vielen Tests der „unnötig“ breite Hinterbau bemängelt wurde: Hat keiner von euch Probleme damit (ggf. mit 5/10 Freeridern in Größe 47)?
Und es wohnt nicht zufällig noch nen Größe L Fahrer im hohen Norden in der Ecke Osnabrück/Münster.

Beste Grüße
Philipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diddo (26. Oktober 2017)

Ja, der Hinterbau ist breit und ich stoße auch mit Schuhgröße 45 öfter mal dran. Zufällig fahre ich ein Meta AM V4 in L und wohne in Osnabrück


----------



## metalrene1989 (26. Oktober 2017)

Fahre ein M und Five Ten Freerider 44 und stoße auch öfter an..


----------



## Ozzi (26. Oktober 2017)

dem schließe ich mich an...  größe 45 
bei XL rahmen, wobei es auf den ersten fahrten echt ein wenig nervig war - inzwischen stoße ich nur noch selten an den hinterbau

beim neuen 2018er modell wurde da nix geändert bzw. etwas verjüngt beim hinterbau?


----------



## Tribal84 (26. Oktober 2017)

Größe 45 neues 18er Xl, bis jetzt nicht aufgefallen ... hatte keine Berührungen


----------



## Philippop (26. Oktober 2017)

Danke erstmal für die schnellen Antworten. Der Hinterbau beim V4.2 baut im Vergleich zum V4 scheinbar noch immer genauso breit, schade egtl. Aber das wär ja super, wenn ich mal ne Runde Proberollen dürfte in OS...


----------



## MaxP (28. Oktober 2017)

McKeck schrieb:


> Habe es nicht selbst aufgebaut. Dachte mir schon, dass das Schaumstoffrohr wahrscheinlich nicht weit genug nach oben geschoben wurde. Ist es bei euch auch unten noch zu erkennen?
> Habe Probleme es weiter nach oben zu bekommen.



Also ich kann es nicht sehen.

Hat schon mal jemand die Bremsen beim Meta getauscht und Erfahrungswerte? Also Tipps oder Stellen wo es Probleme geben könnte.


----------



## Tim_Dh (28. Oktober 2017)

Hi,passt hier zwar nicht ganz rein,aber wollte euch trotzdem mal um Rat fragen!Und zwar hab ich ein meta v3 2017 und habe vor 2 wochen so ne komische Stelle im sitzrohr bemerkt!ist das ein riss?(sieht man nicht so gut auf dem bild,aber das geht schon so 2-3 mm tief rein.)
Ps:jetzt schonmal dankeAnhang anzeigen 658637


----------



## Philippop (28. Oktober 2017)

Tim_Dh schrieb:


> Hi,passt hier zwar nicht ganz rein,aber wollte euch trotzdem mal um Rat fragen!Und zwar hab ich ein meta v3 2017 und habe vor 2 wochen so ne komische Stelle im sitzrohr bemerkt!ist das ein riss?(sieht man nicht so gut auf dem bild,aber das geht schon so 2-3 mm tief rein.)
> Ps:jetzt schonmal dankeAnhang anzeigen 658637



Du meinst diese waagerechte Lücke/Rille? Ist das an der Stelle, wo Sitzrohr/Oberrohr und das „Zwischending“ zum Dreieck zusammenlaufen? Ich würde tippen das ist einfach nur eine Stelle an der die Schweißnaht auf der Innenseite etwas weniger „durchgängig“ ist und die Lücke dann beim Ausreiben des Sattelrohrs so sichtbar wurde.


----------



## Tim_Dh (28. Oktober 2017)

Ok,danke
Habe ich auch vermutet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemminator (30. Oktober 2017)

Nach allen Überlegungen soll es jetzt doch ein Meta V4.2 in Gun Metal werden.
Da die Größen ja für 2018 etwas angepasst wurden habe ich mich entschieden bei 175cm Kadaver länge  und 85cm Schritt einen M Rahmen zu nehmen. Nutzt zufällig Jemand das Reach Set und kann etwas zur Verarbeitung sagen? Welche Press-Fit Lager sind zu empfehlen?


----------



## cubelix (30. Oktober 2017)

Das Reachset ist von der Verarbeitung in Ordnung.Es braucht nur gut Spannung das der Steuersatz fest ist.
Der Nachteil bei der Sache er baut 1 cm höher,was dann dem Reach wieder entgegen Wirkt.
Da wir die gleiche Maße haben würde ich sagen mach einen 50 Vorbau drauf ohne den Reachsteuersatz,dann hast auch genug Druck auf dem Vorderrad.


----------



## Stemminator (30. Oktober 2017)

Ok, dann lasse ich es weg und investiere in den Stiffmaster von Intend.


----------



## mantra (30. Oktober 2017)

Ich habe so ein Alpha - Reachset im Rune und ich muss sagen dass ich angesichts des Preises sehr positiv überrascht war. Ich habe den Vorbau entsprechend der zusätzliche Einbauhöhe etwas tiefer gesetzt, was den Reach (bezogen auf die Griffmittelachse) wieder etwas vergrößert.
Wie stark die jeweiligen Effekte sind, hängt natürlich immer etwas vom Lenkwinkel ab...

Am Ende wirds auf jeden Fall länger


----------



## 13bb (31. Oktober 2017)

Hallo zusammen, 
kann mir jemand sagen, was der Laufradsatz (Mavic Felgen / Formula Naben)  aus dem 2017er v4.2 wiegt?
Danke


----------



## mantra (1. November 2017)

Tribal84 schrieb:


> Sag mal Ozzi was ist denn bei dir so leicht?
> 
> Ich komme mit 1650gr lrs - revive etc nur auf 13,96





Ozzi schrieb:


> bremsen, sattel, lenker, pedale, kurbel ... vermutlich?
> mit dem shorty den ich jetzt vorn fahre, dürfts auch mehr als 13,3kg vom anfang sein
> wiege bei gelegenheit gern nach
> 
> ...



Sagt mal ihr 2... Habt ihr zufällig eine vollständige Teileliste eurer Räder? Falls ja...könntet ihr die evtl. posten oder mir per PM schicken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ozzi (1. November 2017)

kein thema
schaust du hier 
http://www.vitalmtb.com/community/Suechtiger,24945/setup,35065?pman&mobile=false


----------



## Tribal84 (1. November 2017)

Ich mach mal eine die Tage fertig


----------



## Bergamont-rider (10. November 2017)

Mein Meta ist nun auch endlich fertig!


----------



## kRoNiC (10. November 2017)

Sehr schön geworden dein Meta 

Nur der Sattel mag er nicht gefallen aber solange er zu deinem Arsch passt ist es ja egal


----------



## Bergamont-rider (10. November 2017)

Danke!  Hab noch einen Ergon parat liegen aber wollte mal schauen, inwieweit der Chromag tourentauglich ist (vermutlich gar nicht )..


----------



## Stemminator (10. November 2017)

Die Farbe kommt echt Geil, hast du den Hobel mal gewogen?
Stehe immer noch zwischen dem Shiny Red oder dem Gun Metal... Immerhin ist der LRS schon mal Fertig.... 

PS:
Für alle die an "Shiny Red" interessiert sind, den Farbton wird es laut Commencal in Europa nur als Komplettbike zu kaufen geben.


----------



## Bergamont-rider (10. November 2017)

Die Farbe ist in echt wirklich genial, kann ich nur empfehlen! 
Gewicht hat mich dann doch etwas überrascht, trotz dünner Reifen 14,91 kg! Aber halt XL und Saint Bremsen, von daher..


----------



## 4Stroke (10. November 2017)

Bergamont-rider schrieb:


> Die Farbe ist in echt wirklich genial, kann ich nur empfehlen!
> Gewicht hat mich dann doch etwas überrascht, trotz dünner Reifen 14,91 kg! Aber halt XL und Saint Bremsen, von daher..



Leicht ist nicht zwingend besser.
Auch heisst es nicht automatisch, dass es sich bergauf leichter pedalieren lässt.

15kg sind doch absolut in Ordnung für ein haltbares enduro in xl.


----------



## Stemminator (10. November 2017)

Leichter ist schon angenehmer, vorallem für so 65Kg Schmalkörper wie mich! Bisher habe ich aber auch noch nie die 14kg Marke geknackt. 

Ich warte noch den Black Friday ab und dann wird bestellt. Irgendwie habe ich schon wieder mehr ausgegeben als ich eigentlich vor hatte.


----------



## Tribal84 (10. November 2017)

hier meine etwas verspätete Partlist:
hier und da noch folie usw. etwas mastic tape etc. dann passt das gewicht schon sehr gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maledivo (11. November 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,

meine Schwägerin hat ne Rahmenkit Meta V4.2 gekauft und bekommt.

Größe S. Ich darf das Bike für sie aufbauen, die meiste Teile sind auch bestellt und vorhanden.

Im Bereich Bremse bin ich hängengeblieben, meine Schwägerin wünscht Magura MT7 203 vorne und 180 hinten.

Würde es passen? Bei Meta V4 passt hinten bekanntlicherweise nur mit 203er Scheiben, wie schaut aus mit V4.2?

Falls es nicht passt, würde dann MT Trail passen - mit welcher Scheibengröße?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Ozzi (11. November 2017)

die 180er passt nich bei der mt7, es sei denn du werkelst am bremskörper rum

sind ca. 2mm die abgetragen werden müssen, damit der bremssattel dank des 180er adapter nicht am hinterbau anliegt  

zur trail kann ich dir leider nix sagen


----------



## Maledivo (11. November 2017)

Danke @Ozzi 

Also ist es egal ob 2 oder 4 Kolben?

Dann nehme ich direkt 203er für hinten (naja meine Schwägerin wiegt nur 52 kg).

Würde 160er Scheibe hinten passen? Ansonsten hole ich 203er!


----------



## Ozzi (11. November 2017)

ich kenne das "problemchen" von meiner frau... wiegt auch, je nach jahreszeit (  ) um die 55-58kg ... hatte mich dann aber bike-unabhängig für 203er scheiben entschieden un gut wars 

achso.. die 160er sollte passen, da die vom winkel her wieder flacher anliegen dürften und der bremssattel dann gänzlich an der hinterbaustrebe vorbeilaufen dürfte ..


----------



## Maledivo (11. November 2017)

Alles klar!

Dann soll sie entscheiden ob sie MT Trail / MT5 oder direkt MT 7 nimmt.

Morgen fange ich an das Bike aufzubauen - dann gibt es auch Bilder hier (natürlich erst nach ihre Einverständnisse ).


----------



## slash-sash (11. November 2017)

Also ich habe beim Meta V4 AM hinten auch keinen 4-Kolben-Sattel (MT7) verbauen können; bei 180er Scheibe. 
Also habe ich mir für hinten den 2-Kolben-Sattel geholt; bei 180er Scheibe. Passt problemlos. Das müsste dann ja quasi die Trail sein, oder?!
Ich wollte die Trail nicht, da sie poliert ist und ich sie nicht wirklich schön finde. Meine Bremse ist komplett schwarz. 




Sascha


----------



## Maledivo (11. November 2017)

@slash-sash 

ja das wäre MT Trail / es gibt 2 Versionen - einmal MT Trail Sport und einmal MT Trail Carbon - Carbonversion hat polierte Bremssattel / Sport-Version aber schwarz.

Kannst mir mal ein Foto von der Hinterbremse schicken? Würde mir sehr helfen. Danke


----------



## slash-sash (11. November 2017)

Klaro. Mach ich morgen. Aber ich fahre das Vorgängermodell. 




Sascha


----------



## Maledivo (11. November 2017)

Danke!

Wie es ausschaut wird es ne MT7 mit 203/203. 203/160 schaut doof aus 

Nochmals zur Sicherheit - Rahmen hat PM6, gell?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slash-sash (12. November 2017)

Jo, PM6. Also brauchst du mein Bild nicht mehr?! 





Sascha


----------



## Maledivo (12. November 2017)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Jo, PM6. Also brauchst du mein Bild nicht mehr?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke! Nein - habe heute das Bike ein Teil aufgebaut (Innenlager/Steuersatz/Gabel/innenverlegte Leitungen/ Laufräder) und habe mit ihr über die Bremsen gesprochen - sie möchte MT7 - habe ein gutes Angebot bekommt . Beim nächsten Mal sind alle Teile da und das Bike wird fertig aufgebaut.

Ihr Bike wird ne Hammer .

Wie kriegt Ihr eigentlich das Plastikteil (Kettenstrebenschutz) rein?


----------



## Tribal84 (12. November 2017)

Fön und schön warm machen!


----------



## Maledivo (12. November 2017)

Tribal84 schrieb:


> Fön und schön warm machen!



So krass?

Hätte Commencal uns ersparen können


----------



## slash-sash (12. November 2017)

Der Erfolg spricht aber für sich. Ich finde das Teil super gelöst. 
Und ich finde es nicht do schwer drauf zu bekommen. Meines ging jedenfalls super drauf. 




Sascha


----------



## Bluton (15. November 2017)

Kurz zur Vorgehensweise bei der Montage des Kettenstrebenschutzes. Hier macht es sich am einfachsten, beim überstülpen von vorn her (vom Tretlager her) anzufangen. Hat man hier den Schutz über den Rahmen gezogen, kann man sich leicht nach hinten arbeiten - Hinten (Richtung Ausfallende) wird es schwieriger und erfordert etwas Kraft, bis das Plastik da drüber rutscht.. Ich habe hier mit etwas Balistol geschmiert, ging super!

Habe hier noch einen Lagersatz für das Meta AM V4.2 herumliegen - Neu und Original.
4 Lager für Rocker Link
2 Lager für Dämpfer-Clevis
2 Hauptlager

bei Interesse, einfach melden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maledivo (15. November 2017)

Der Kettenstrebenschutz ist montiert .

Am Wochenende wird das Bike fertig montiert.


----------



## Stemminator (15. November 2017)




----------



## WhisKey_Seb (15. November 2017)

Hey zusammen. Ich hatte letztens schonmal erfolglos gefragt aber versuche es gerne nochmal. Hat jemand im Raum Berlin oder Harz(vorland) ein Meta v4.2 in L auf dem ich mal proberitten könnte? Oder plant die zeitnahe Anschaffung eines solchen?


----------



## moestavern (15. November 2017)

WhisKey_Seb schrieb:


> Hey zusammen. Ich hatte letztens schonmal erfolglos gefragt aber versuche es gerne nochmal. Hat jemand im Raum Berlin oder Harz(vorland) ein Meta v4.2 in L auf dem ich mal proberitten könnte? Oder plant die zeitnahe Anschaffung eines solchen?



Lübeck kann ich anbieten...


----------



## WhisKey_Seb (15. November 2017)

moestavern schrieb:


> Lübeck kann ich anbieten...



Leider nicht der nächste Weg aber danke schonmal für das Angebot. Sollte ich mal in die Nähe kommen gebe ich bescheid.


----------



## lighter (21. November 2017)

Servus,

bei mir steht ein neuer Hobel an.. 
Aktuell sieht es nach dem 4.2 oder dem Capra aus. Das Capra gibt es im Freundeskreis und ich kann fleißig testen - beim 4.2 sieht das leider schwierig aus. Hat vielleicht jemand im Raum Heidelberg/Mannheim eins zum Probesitzen?
Rahmengröße S oder M (173, SL 78)


----------



## Stemminator (21. November 2017)

Bei der Größe würde ich definitiv zu M greifen. Testfahren kann aber trotzdem nicht schaden!

Kommenden Freitag wird es beim Commencal eine "Black Friday" Aktion geben.


----------



## lighter (21. November 2017)

Stemminator schrieb:


> Bei der Größe würde ich definitiv zu M greifen. Testfahren kann aber trotzdem nicht schaden!
> 
> Kommenden Freitag wird es beim Commencal eine "Black Friday" Aktion geben.




Danke für den Tipp! Auch wenn man es eher wendig und verspielt mag? Laufruhe steht für mich nicht unbedingt im Vordergrund..

Ja, genau darauf warte ich

Mein Traum wären 25% auf das NZ.. aber ich glaube das kann ich mir bei einem 18er Modell abschminken. 
Das 17er Fox brushed steht kurz danach auf der Liste


----------



## Tribal84 (21. November 2017)

Wenn jemand am Freitag bestellt, könnte man evt nen Schaltauge für mich mitbestellen?
Wäre super, versand etc übernehme ich natürlich


----------



## lighter (21. November 2017)

Tribal84 schrieb:


> Wenn jemand am Freitag bestellt, könnte man evt nen Schaltauge für mich mitbestellen?
> Wäre super, versand etc übernehme ich natürlich



Sollte ich bestellen, gerne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemminator (21. November 2017)

Wie du einigen vorherigen Kommentaren entnehmen kannst fällt das Meta im reach ja recht "Kompakt" aus.

Wenn du auf das a'la Cart Programm verzichten kannst gibt es bei Probikeshop.com den Shiny Red Rahmen für 999€ und den Brushed NewZealand für 1099€ zu kaufen.

Ich habe mich nun doch kurzerhand anderweitig entschieden.


----------



## Tribal84 (21. November 2017)

im reach recht kompakt?
ich finde mein XL in 481 schon ausreichend.

Die alten 2016 sind noch recht kurz aber ab 2017 und speziell 2018 habe sie jeweils 1cm an länge in jeder Größe gewonnen


----------



## lighter (21. November 2017)

Stemminator schrieb:


> ... Brushed NewZealand für 1099€ zu kaufen.



Danke für den Tip, allerdings gefällt mir die Ausstattung des Komplettbikes sehr gut. 
Und um durch Selbstaufbau günstiger zu fahren, müsste ich den Rahmen geschenkt bekommen


----------



## Stemminator (21. November 2017)

Rein auf den reach bezogen finde ich die 425\435mm in M ziemlich moderat, aber das natürlich auch eine Frage des Geschmacks. Wollte nur kundtun das die meisten die zwischen zwei Größen standen zum Größeren Rahmen gegriffen haben. 

Ich selbst bin bisher auch nur ein 2016er Meta in L mit 50er Vorbau gefahren.


----------



## Tim_Dh (21. November 2017)

Bis zu wie viel Prozent wird es geben?
Weiß das einer?


----------



## Stemminator (21. November 2017)

Schwer zu sagen,  letztens Jahr war es ziemlich Mau. Da gab es auch eine Woche lang jeden Tag andere Angebote, diesmal scheint es anders zu sein.


----------



## lighter (24. November 2017)

Habe zugeschlagen 

Das V4.2 Fox brushed in M


----------



## lighter (24. November 2017)

Tribal84 schrieb:


> Wenn jemand am Freitag bestellt, könnte man evt nen Schaltauge für mich mitbestellen?
> Wäre super, versand etc übernehme ich natürlich



Das ist erledigt


----------



## Tribal84 (24. November 2017)

lighter schrieb:


> Das ist erledigt



Wirklich klasse von dir!! vielen vielen Dank und glückwunsch zum neuen Rad!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lighter (24. November 2017)

Danke! Freu mich wie Bolle


----------



## Stemminator (24. November 2017)

Edit: Hier stand Mist.


----------



## 4Stroke (24. November 2017)

.


----------



## Maledivo (25. November 2017)

MT7 passt im S Rahmen (203er Scheiben). 

Müsste nur am Atapter ein wenig feilen.


----------



## Tim_Dh (26. November 2017)

Hat hier jemand ein v4.2 von 2018?
Wurde der Hinterbau verjüngt,sodass man nicht mehr gegen stößt ?


----------



## metalrene1989 (26. November 2017)

Tim_Dh schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand ein v4.2 von 2018?
> Wurde der Hinterbau verjüngt,sodass man nicht mehr gegen stößt ?


Ich habe ein 2018er. Leider stoß ich auch immer wieder an, sehr ärgerlich.  Verstehe das nicht werden die Räder nicht ausgiebig getestet bevor sie in Produktion gehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radlerdude (26. November 2017)

Also ich habe noch nie gemerkt, dass ich am Hinterbau angestoßen bin. Ich sehe zwar die Kratzer an der Kettenstrebe aber spüren tu ich es nicht. Fahre 5/10 Freeride mit Flatpedals bei Größe 46, weiß echt nicht wo da alle ihr Problem haben


----------



## Tribal84 (26. November 2017)

Habe beim 2018er keinerlei Probleme


----------



## Bergamont-rider (27. November 2017)

Ich mit Größe 46 Five Ten ebenfalls nicht. Habe die Stelle trotzdem vorsichtshalber abgeklebt.


----------



## lighter (27. November 2017)

radlerdude schrieb:


> Also ich habe noch nie gemerkt, dass ich am Hinterbau angestoßen bin. Ich sehe zwar die Kratzer an der Kettenstrebe aber spüren tu ich es nicht. Fahre 5/10 Freeride mit Flatpedals bei Größe 46, weiß echt nicht wo da alle ihr Problem haben





Bergamont-rider schrieb:


> Ich mit Größe 46 Five Ten ebenfalls nicht. Habe die Stelle trotzdem vorsichtshalber abgeklebt.



Fahrt ihr zwei das 17er oder das 18er Modell?


----------



## Bergamont-rider (27. November 2017)

2018er Modell, habe allerdings keinen Vergleich zum 2017er. Vielleicht liegts auch einfach an einer anderen Fußstellung?!  
Leichte Kratzer sind zwar in der Schutzfolie schon zu sehen, aber bei dem Matsch der in letzter Zeit an den Schuhen hing ist das eigentlich nicht verwunderlich..


----------



## Diddo (28. November 2017)

Tribal84 schrieb:


> Die alten 2016 sind noch recht kurz aber ab 2017 und speziell 2018 habe sie jeweils 1cm an länge in jeder Größe gewonnen



Also Reach war 2016 (V4) und 2017 (V4.2) sehr ähnlich: Das S ist 2mm und das XL ist 5mm länger geworden M und L waren sogar gleich. Die 2018er sind aber rund 1cm länger.


----------



## lighter (29. November 2017)

Hat eigentlich mal jemand versucht einen 230x65 Dämpfer einzubauen? 
Hat der Hinterbau genug Bewegungsspielraum?


----------



## radlerdude (29. November 2017)

lighter schrieb:


> Fahrt ihr zwei das 17er oder das 18er Modell?


17er


----------



## Stemminator (5. Dezember 2017)

Schnell sein! 

Fox X2 2Pos in 230x60 für 299€!

https://www.bike-components.de/de/F...fer-230-x-60-mm-Modell-2017-Werkstatt-p61345/


----------



## Ozzi (5. Dezember 2017)

spotpreis... schlagt zu 

schade, dass die coil version nicht zu dem preis angeboten wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radlerdude (5. Dezember 2017)

Kauf ich direkt, muss ich da auch noch Buchsen kaufen? Oder sind die dabei bzw kann ich die vom Super Deluxe nehmen?
Gruß Lorenz


----------



## Ozzi (5. Dezember 2017)

buchsen sind keine dabei... vermutlich auch keine gleitbuchsen
steht ja dabei: ohne mounting hardware 

die buchsen vom super deluxe müssten aber passen.. haben ja alle die gleichen maße 20x10 und 15x10 waren es glaub ich


----------



## radlerdude (5. Dezember 2017)

Alles klar, danke für den Hinweis.
 Dämpfer ist bestellt! 
Danke @Stemminator für den Tipp, wollte schon seit ewigkeiten den X2 haben! 
Gruß Lorenz


----------



## Tribal84 (5. Dezember 2017)

auch direkt bestellt...ausversehen sogar 2...wenn jemand einen möchte..sonst bestelle ich den 2ten morgen ab


----------



## Tobsucht. (5. Dezember 2017)

Ich hab auch zugeschlagen, danke für den Tipp


----------



## Diddo (5. Dezember 2017)

Hätte ich mal doch n paar Euro mehr in die Hand genommen und das V4.2 bestellt damals


----------



## radlerdude (6. Dezember 2017)

Denkt ihr sind volume spacer beim dämpfer dabei? Sonst würde ich nämlich noch welche bestellen.
Gruß


----------



## Stemminator (6. Dezember 2017)

Normal dürften keine dabei sein. 

Lg


----------



## lighter (6. Dezember 2017)

radlerdude schrieb:


> Denkt ihr sind volume spacer beim dämpfer dabei? Sonst würde ich nämlich noch welche bestellen.
> Gruß



Ich habe diese Woche mein V4.2 mit Fox Fahrwerk bekommen. Spacer waren keine dabei. Weder für die 36, noch für den X2.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lighter (6. Dezember 2017)

Das Einstelltool für den X2 übrigens auch nicht


----------



## Stemminator (6. Dezember 2017)

lighter schrieb:


> Das Einstelltool für den X2 übrigens auch nicht



Inbus hat doch Jeder daheim, alles andere ist Luxus.


----------



## lighter (6. Dezember 2017)

Ich vergaß dass man bei aktuellen Bikes für 4K€ keinen Luxus erwarten darf


----------



## Ozzi (6. Dezember 2017)

also 4k€ is doch inzwischen die neue untere mittelklasse, wenn ich mir da specialized, trek oder rocky mountain so ansehe..


----------



## Stemminator (6. Dezember 2017)

Heutzutage wird mit jedem "Mist" Geld gemacht. Da sind mir so klein Unternehmer wie Intend oder Bike Yoke noch sehr sympathisch.


----------



## Stemminator (6. Dezember 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemminator (7. Dezember 2017)

Im Second Hand gibt es einen grünen 2017er V4.2 Rahmen in Large für 799€ +15€ Versand.
Farbe scheint ein "Muster" zu sein, schaut recht Ocker stichig und dadurch Oliv aus. 

Link: https://www.commencal-store.de/rahmen-meta-am-v42-650b-green-2017-l-c2x24739764


PS: Es gibt volle 5 Jahre Garantie!


----------



## radlerdude (8. Dezember 2017)

Hat wer von euch auch solch eine mail bekommen? 
Ich muss sagen ich bin echt bisschen sauer, da bestellt man den dämpfer bevor der bob fox deal überhaupt online war und man bekommt trotzdem keinen? 
Hat wer von euch schon seinen dämpfer bekommen?
Gruß lorenz


----------



## Tobsucht. (8. Dezember 2017)

Ja, tatsächlich... hab ich auch bekommen... trotz AB vorher... haben das Angebot auch schon gestern oder Vorgestern von der HP genommen... schon ziemlich ärgerlich


----------



## Tribal84 (8. Dezember 2017)

Ich hatte 2 bestellt, mit etwa 1,5 Stunden zeitlicher Unterschied.

Einer wurde storniert und einer ist gerade bei mir angekommen und liegt auf dem Tisch.


----------



## Tobsucht. (8. Dezember 2017)

dann war wohl nur noch einer da


----------



## radlerdude (8. Dezember 2017)

@Tribal84 würd dir deinen für 350€ abkaufen


----------



## Ozzi (8. Dezember 2017)

ich sag mal nix dazu


----------



## radlerdude (8. Dezember 2017)

Wenigstens bemüht sich Bike-Components um seine Kunden, find ich top! 
Gruß Lorenz


----------



## mantra (8. Dezember 2017)

radlerdude schrieb:


> Wenigstens bemüht sich Bike-Components um seine Kunden, find ich top!
> Gruß Lorenz


Naja... Ich gehöre zu den Newsletter Kunden die schon einen Tag vorher ne Gabel und nen Dämpfer bestellt haben und habe nun leider auch diese Mail erhalten. Sowohl Gabel als auch Dämpfer werden nicht geliefert. Die Artikel waren am nächsten Tag noch im Shop gelistet. D.h. das quasi keiner der nicht-Newsletter-Kunden mehr diesen Dämpfer erhalten haben dürfte. Dafür ein Shirt an zu bieten halte ich persönlich für sehr fragwürdig...

Gesendet von meinem Moto G (4) mit Tapatalk


----------



## radlerdude (8. Dezember 2017)

Newsletter kunden konnten es nicht einen Tag vorher kaufen sonder um 18:00 statt um 0:00, also 6 stunden früher kaufen. Es war halt dann um 19:00 schon so gut wie alles ausverkauft, ist natürlich aus Kundensicht dumm gelaufen, aus Sicht des Verkäufers natürlich traumhaft. Dass sie dann als Entschädigung für den verzögernden Lagerbestands-Status ein T-Shirt anbieten finde ich zumindest eine nette Geste und zeugt von Bemühung um den Kunden.
Natürlich hätt ich lieber nen Float X2 gehabt aber ein gratis T-Shirt ist besser als nichts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tribal84 (8. Dezember 2017)

X2 gerade eingebaut und wird morgen in der Pfalz direkt mal getestet.

Obwohl der Rock Shox Super Deluxe auch nicht schlecht war


----------



## lighter (9. Dezember 2017)

radlerdude schrieb:


> Wenigstens bemüht sich Bike-Components um seine Kunden, find ich top!
> Gruß Lorenz




Ich finde es nett. Da der Kaufvertrag eh erst mit der Bestätigung zu Stande kommt, könnte bc auch einfach sagen „nix gibt’s“ Punkt. Stattdessen ein kleines gratis Goodie plus eine Reduzierung auf einen Artikel deiner Wahl ist doch eine super Geschichte


----------



## Tribal84 (9. Dezember 2017)

Die bestätigung in Form des auftragseingangsformulares von bike-components haben wahrscheinlich alle bekommen...
In wie weit da nun eine Verpflichtung seitens BC resultiert fehlt mir aber auch das Wissen..


Edit:
Leider war es sehr sehr kalt und es lag mehr Schnee wie gedacht..der X2 funktioniert aber sofort und unauffällig.


----------



## Tribal84 (20. Dezember 2017)

Hey,

wieviel Spacer habt ihr denn im Float X2 und bei welchem Gewicht?

Grüße


----------



## Tribal84 (2. Januar 2018)

Falls jemand noch nen Ersatzdämpfer sucht:

https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1059059-rock-shox-super-deluxe-rct-230x60

Gibt dafür auch bald das MST Tuning


----------



## Maledivo (7. Januar 2018)

Anbei versprochene Bilder - die Schwägerin ist megabegeistert


----------



## slash-sash (7. Januar 2018)

Schönes Teil, was du ihr da gebaut hast. Kann ich gut verstehen, dass sie mega begeistert ist. 




Sascha


----------



## deralteser (8. Januar 2018)

Mein Meta (Large) möchte hier auch mal rein. So sauber wirds nie wieder sein


----------



## Ramend (9. Januar 2018)

Gurre, hab heut mein Meta AM V4.2 Race in Large von 2017 in Schwarz bestellt weil mir die Ausstatung vom 17'er race mehr zugesagt hat und vorallem der preis... Ich bin auch auf die größe gespannt da ich  bissl größer als 1,75 bin hab aber verhältnis mäßig lange beine. Nun zu meinen fragen wie sieht es mit der Lieferzeit aus ich bin schon narrisch wie sau!!!??? Fährt einer den superdeluxe coil bin am überlegen umzurüsten den gibts ja aktuell nach geschmißen? Was würdet ihr empfehlen? Und wieso is das race von '17 besser ausgestatte als das race von '18 stichwort eagel? Beim 17er is die xo eagel drauf und beim 18er die gx eagel ??

Gruß Robin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ozzi (9. Januar 2018)

wenns auf lager ist/war, kommts per ups innerhalb der nächsten 3-5 werktage, nach geldeingang natürlich... 

zum rs fahrwerk kann ich nix sagen..
ich versuch schon ne weile an einen metrischen fox-coil dämpfer zu kommen, allerdings relativ stressfrei


----------



## t-m-s (9. Januar 2018)

So, meins ist nun auch fertig. Habe mich mit 1,86m für ein 2017 in M entschieden. Einfach weil ich kurz Beine habe (ungelogen :-D) und gerne viel Verstellweg an der Sattelstütze haben möchte. Vom Reach her fand ich das L interessanter. Nun hab ich eine 150mm Sattelstütze verbaut und die schaut jetzt 3cm über der Sattelklemmung raus. So ist es ideal für mich.
Was mir beim Aufbau aufgefallen ist:
- Pressfit Innenlager von Shimano müssen modifiziert werden, sonst passen die nicht rein und stoßen gegen den Zugausgangskanal. Hatte ich hier noch nicht gelesen.
- Das 36 Kettenblatt dürfte wohl das größte sein, was noch am Rahmen geht. Da ich die GX Eagle montiert habe, brauche ich kein kleines Blatt und wollte der Kette etwas weniger Kraft können.

Wo gibt es denn den Super Deluxe Coil nachgeschmissen??


----------



## Ramend (9. Januar 2018)

t-m-s schrieb:


> Wo gibt es denn den Super Deluxe Coil nachgeschmissen??
> Anhang anzeigen 684277 Anhang anzeigen 684278 Anhang anzeigen 684279 Anhang anzeigen 684280



http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...eluxe-coil-rct-hinterbaudampfer/rp-prod160492

Bei chainreactioncycles für 413 euro also ich finds im vergleich zu anderen dämpfer günstig...


----------



## t-m-s (9. Januar 2018)

Ramend schrieb:


> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...eluxe-coil-rct-hinterbaudampfer/rp-prod160492
> 
> Bei chainreactioncycles für 413 euro also ich finds im vergleich zu anderen dämpfer günstig...



OK, ist in Ordnung aber auch nicht das Mega Schnäppchen. Solltest du fürs Meta übrigens nicht bestellen. Da brauchst du einen mit 60mm Federweg. Der im Angebot hat 65mm. Der wäre was für das Supreme SX.


----------



## lighter (10. Januar 2018)

t-m-s schrieb:


> ...Da brauchst du einen mit 60mm Federweg. Der im Angebot hat 65mm...



Hat das in der Zwischenzeit mal jemand in Erfahrung bringen können? 
Denn sollte der Hinterbau genügend Spielraum haben, könnte man den Travel durch 65mm Hub auf 173mm bringen.

Es könnte sogar sein, dass Besitzer des Metas mit Fox Float X2 dazu nichtmal einen neuen Dämpfer brauchen, sondern sich der X2 von 60 auf 65mm traveln lässt. Lang genug wäre der Hub nämlich. Es gibt ja auch einen 230x65 X2. Ich vermute, dass die zwei baugleich sind und der 60er einfach weniger Hub nutzt.


----------



## deralteser (10. Januar 2018)

Hallo zusammen!

Zum Thema *Flaschenhalter und passende Trinkflaschen* (bei Rahmengröße Large):

Ich habe bis jetzt ausprobiert:

- *Zee left Cage* mit Camelbak Podium 710ml (Die 710ml Podium ist zu lang und stößt an den Ausgleichsbehälter vom RS SD Coil. Hat jemand im Zee Cage schonmal eine 600ml Camelbak Podium ausprobiert?).

- *Fabric Cageless* 600ml (Gefällt mir vom handling her absolut nicht).

Was nutzt ihr für Kombinationen? Ich bin um jeden Tip dankbar - gerne auch mit einem Bild!

Viele Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ozzi (10. Januar 2018)

habe eine elite cannibal halterung mit 500ml fläschlein... das reicht mir für unterwegs
wenns alle ist kann man überall was zum nachfüllen finden, oder man fragt halt mal höflich irgendwo nach wasser und schmeißt noch ne magnesium-tablette mit geschmack rein... mach ich zumindest meist so 

 



edit: achso.. ich fahre allerdings ein XL rahmen


----------



## deralteser (10. Januar 2018)

@Ozzi Die Halter-Fläschlein-Kombi sieht doch ganz gut aus. Mit 500 bis 600ml komme ich auch in der Regel klar. Vielen Dank für die Info und die Bilder  Noch interessanter wäre ne Halterung, die noch weiter unten im Rahmen sitzt - also noch weiter Richtung Hauptlager. Vielleicht findet sich da ja noch was.


----------



## Bergamont-rider (10. Januar 2018)

Ich fahre einen XL Rahmen und einen Lezyne Linksträger. Den habe ich modifiziert, um eine 750ml Elite Corsa Trinkflasche reinzubekommen, da ich mit 500ml in der Regel nicht auskomme. Hab dafür ein Loch in den Flaschenhalter gebohrt, um ihn so weit wie möglich nach unten zu setzen, an der oberen Schraube ist es bislang eine (nicht besonders professionelle) Lösung mit Unterlegscheiben, die aber bislang wunderbar funktioniert!  Werd mal gucken, ob ich das noch sauberer gelöst bekomme, halten tut es aber, mit Luftpumpenhalterung, ohne Probleme!


----------



## deralteser (10. Januar 2018)

@Bergamont-rider Interessante Lösung um den Halter weiter runterzubekommen!


----------



## Tribal84 (11. Januar 2018)

Specialized ZEE Cage
links 650ml Specialized Flasche
rechts 620ml Camelback

Rahmen XL

@Ozzi 
Sehr geile Lösung die Räder zu verstauen!!


----------



## Ozzi (11. Januar 2018)

die flaschenzüge kosten zwischen 10-15€, 
somit is platz fürs auto und die bikes stehen nie im weg rum 

langsam gehen mir aber dennoch die platzreserven aus... ^^


----------



## locke_lancelot (11. Januar 2018)

absolut genial [emoji16][emoji106]


----------



## deralteser (11. Januar 2018)

Geile Sache.


----------



## backcountrybonn (13. Januar 2018)

Ich hatte das V4 und hier war ich mit der Kabelführung am Tretlager und der schwarzen (nicht anodisierte) Lackierung nicht so happy. Mit dem 4.2 wurde jedoch die Kabelführung etwas verbessert und das Bike wurde länger und hat etwas mehr Reach.

Wie groß ist der Unterschied zwischen dem V4.2 aus 2017 und 2018? Lohnt sich hier der neuste Rahmen? Und passt nun auch ohne Bastelei eine MT5/MT7 am Hinterrand, in größe M?

Welche Dämpfer würde ihr zur Lyrik mit 170mm empfehlen? Ich fahre zwar regelmässig im Park, aber eher wenig Steinfelder und weite Sprünge/Gaps. Nutze es eher als potentes AM/Trail-Bike und trete auch gern bergauf, hauptsächlich für Flowtrails und einfache Bikeparkstrecken.


----------



## Maledivo (13. Januar 2018)

backcountrybonn schrieb:


> Ich hatte das V4 und hier war ich mit der Kabelführung am Tretlager und der schwarzen (nicht anodisierte) Lackierung nicht so happy. Mit dem 4.2 wurde jedoch die Kabelführung etwas verbessert und das Bike wurde länger und hat etwas mehr Reach.
> 
> Wie groß ist der Unterschied zwischen dem V4.2 aus 2017 und 2018? Lohnt sich hier der neuste Rahmen? Und passt nun auch ohne Bastelei eine MT5/MT7 am Hinterrand?
> 
> Welche Dämpfer würde ihr zur Lyrik mit 170mm empfehlen? Ich fahre zwar regelmässig im Park, aber eher wenig Steinfelder und weite Sprünge/Gaps. Nutze es eher als potentes AM/Trail-Bike und trete auch gern bergauf, hauptsächlich für Flowtrails und einfache Bikeparkstrecken.



MT5/7 passt mit 203 mm Scheiben am Hinterrad. Meines Wissens passt 180 mm nicht.

Lediglich muss am Atapter ein wenig geschliffen werden zumindest bei S Rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ozzi (13. Januar 2018)

viel wurde ja nicht verändert..
der radstand hat sich um 1cm verkürzt und das oberrohr 1cm verlängert.. 
die 2018er haben auf der antriebsseite vom rahmen oben am oberrohr noch einen zusätzlichen eingang für interne kabelage bekommen... wahrscheinlich um dämpfer mit remote-ansteuerungen sauber unterzubekommen

bei den magura-bremsen gabs ja, soweit ich weiß, nur das problem mit den 180er scheiben (!?)... ob das inzwischen von haus aus gelöst ist, kann ich leider nicht sagen


zur lyrik und deinen vorlieben passt an sich der von haus aus verbaut rs super deluxe air perfekt meiner meinung nach...
könntest auch wahlweise einen fox float x oder x2 versuchen.. ist dann aber wohl eher glaubensfrage und nimmt sich im vergleich  beides nix wirklich
der ccdb air ist auch inzwischen ganz gut in metrischer größe zu bekommen.. wäre auch eine option; wobei da die findung des, für dich perfekten setups immer ein weilchen benötigt


----------



## backcountrybonn (13. Januar 2018)

Ozzi schrieb:


> zur lyrik und deinen vorlieben passt an sich der von haus aus verbaut rs super deluxe air perfekt meiner meinung nach...


Jo, denke auch das der für mich ausreichen sollte, dann warte ich auf eine Aktion, der 2017 Rahmen inkl. Dämpfer ist leider nur noch in "S" erhältlich.



Maledivo schrieb:


> Lediglich muss am Atapter ein wenig geschliffen werden zumindest bei S Rahm


Hui, 200 am HR ist ja schon viel  Danke dir für das Bild.


----------



## Stemminator (16. Januar 2018)

Zwar die Ebike Variante, aber die Farbe gefällt.


----------



## lighter (16. Januar 2018)

Stemminator schrieb:


> Zwar die Ebike Variante, aber die Farbe gefällt.



Die orangene 36er macht mich ganz wuschig


----------



## skeletti (18. Januar 2018)

Ich bin kurz davor mir ein v4.2 zu gönnen. Jetzt ist bei mir nur die Frage: Ich habe leider keine Testmöglichkeit im Raum Innsbruck gefunden, und liege mit 188cm und einer SL von 89cm genau zwischen L und XL. Der Unterschied von Stack & Reach ist im Vergleich zu zB Capra XL und Tyee XL, die ich beide schon probegesessen bin, ein bisschen größer... Gibt es Erfahrungen eurerseits in dem Größenbereich?


----------



## backcountrybonn (18. Januar 2018)

Hatte nun auch kurz Kontakt mit Commencal, die 180 MT5 wird auch für das Hinterrad am 4.2 nicht empfohlen


----------



## Tribal84 (18. Januar 2018)

skeletti schrieb:


> Ich bin kurz davor mir ein v4.2 zu gönnen. Jetzt ist bei mir nur die Frage: Ich habe leider keine Testmöglichkeit im Raum Innsbruck gefunden, und liege mit 188cm und einer SL von 89cm genau zwischen L und XL. Der Unterschied von Stack & Reach ist im Vergleich zu zB Capra XL und Tyee XL, die ich beide schon probegesessen bin, ein bisschen größer... Gibt es Erfahrungen eurerseits in dem Größenbereich?



Ich bin 1,85 und fahre ein XL.. ich finde es war die absolut richtige Entscheidung, wenn du etwas mit der Länge spielen willst kannst immer noch nen kurzen Vorbau fahren.


----------



## deralteser (18. Januar 2018)

skeletti schrieb:


> Ich bin kurz davor mir ein v4.2 zu gönnen. Jetzt ist bei mir nur die Frage: Ich habe leider keine Testmöglichkeit im Raum Innsbruck gefunden, und liege mit 188cm und einer SL von 89cm genau zwischen L und XL. Der Unterschied von Stack & Reach ist im Vergleich zu zB Capra XL und Tyee XL, die ich beide schon probegesessen bin, ein bisschen größer... Gibt es Erfahrungen eurerseits in dem Größenbereich?



Bin 1,85m bei ner ähnlichen SL und hab ein Large. Habe vor dem Kauf schlichtweg Geodaten von bikes verglichen, die ich schonmal hatte - z.b. Patrol 2016, Mega 275 aus 2016 - und die mir auch gut gepasst haben. Large war für mich die naheliegendste Entscheidung - ich mag die mittlerweile längeren Reachwerte. Zu lang ists mir dann aber auch nicht recht. Fahre das Large mit einem 40mm RF Turbine R Vorbau und nem RF SixC mit 35er rise. Passt mir sehr gut.


----------



## deralteser (18. Januar 2018)

backcountrybonn schrieb:


> Hatte nun auch kurz Kontakt mit Commencal, die 180 MT5 wird auch für das Hinterrad am 4.2 nicht empfohlen



Fahre die Hope Tech 3 *E4* mit einer 203er Scheibe. Passt problemlos. Bzgl. einer Hope Tech 3 *V4* mit 203er hab ich mal bei Commi angefragt. Antwort steht noch aus. Info, wenn vorhanden, kommt hier rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pirata (18. Januar 2018)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin dabei mir ein Commencall Meta AM 4.2 zu kaufen. Mein letzter kauf einen Mtb ist jetzt schon 5 Jahre her. Werden mein Canyon Torque von 2012 ersetzen.

Was ich aber jetzt nicht mehr verstehe sind die Geometrie Daten, scheinbar fährt man jetzt die Bikes etwas größer?
Ich bin 1,90m groß und mein Torque ist in L. Bei Commencal und anderen Herstellern liege ich immer zwischen L und XL.
Vergleiche ich jetzt die Daten zu meinem Torque, sind die alle ziemlich lang.
Zum Vergleich:
Radstand: 1172 zu 1215 / 1241
Reach: 420 zu 458 / 482
Oberrohrlänge: 608 zu 628 / 653

Mit der Größe des Torque war ich zufrieden, wenn ich jetzt ein L nehme müsste ich ja ein wenig an Laufruhe gewinnen.
Habe mit Commencal gesprochen und die Raten mir, wenn man technische Strecken fährt dann eher L, ein XL wäre dann nochmal laufruhiger..

Bin da gerade echt etwas überfordert 

Die meisten hier sind ja zwischen zwei Größen waren sind zur größeren gegangen.


----------



## Ozzi (18. Januar 2018)

mal anders gesagt: wenn du das meta mehr im bikepark fahren willst, dann würde ich an deiner stelle ne L nehmen...
für handelsübliches trailgeballer ein XL ... aber das ist natürlich nur ein grober ratschlag.. am ende kommst du dir vor, wie auf nem rennrad mit dicken walzen 

hast du keine möglichkeit mal irgendwo "probe" zu sitzen?
aus welcher ecke kommst du denn? vielleicht findet sich jemand in deiner nähe


----------



## pirata (18. Januar 2018)

Hallo,

ja ich werde mal bei denen vorbeifahren,  weil das ganze wenig vergleichbar mit meinem aktuellen Bike ist. Werde dann berichten für welche Größe ich mich entschieden habe.


----------



## lighter (19. Januar 2018)

pirata schrieb:


> ..ich werde mal bei denen vorbeifahren..



Da haste aber was vor


----------



## lighter (19. Januar 2018)

Zitiere meine Frage bezüglich eines Dämpfers mit mehr Hub hier nochmal selbst:



lighter schrieb:


> Hat das in der Zwischenzeit mal jemand in Erfahrung bringen können?
> Denn sollte der Hinterbau genügend Spielraum haben, könnte man den Travel durch 65mm Hub auf 173mm bringen.
> 
> Es könnte sogar sein, dass Besitzer des Metas mit Fox Float X2 dazu nichtmal einen neuen Dämpfer brauchen, sondern sich der X2 von 60 auf 65mm traveln lässt. Lang genug wäre der Hub nämlich. Es gibt ja auch einen 230x65 X2. Ich vermute, dass die zwei baugleich sind und der 60er einfach weniger Hub nutzt.




Habe bei Commencal nachgefragt und wollte das Ergebnis hier lassen, falls sich nochmal jemand mit der Frage beschäftigt:

65mm Hub sind leider nicht realisierbar im Meta V4.2, da dies den Rocker Link, bzw. andere Teile des Hinterbaus beschädigen könnte.


----------



## pirata (19. Januar 2018)

lighter schrieb:


> Da haste aber was vor


Hehe ich wohne in Barcelona


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lighter (19. Januar 2018)

pirata schrieb:


> Hehe ich wohne in Barcelona



1:0 für dich


----------



## deralteser (21. Januar 2018)

deralteser schrieb:


> Fahre die Hope Tech 3 *E4* mit einer 203er Scheibe. Passt problemlos. Bzgl. einer Hope Tech 3 *V4* mit 203er hab ich mal bei Commi angefragt. Antwort steht noch aus. Info, wenn vorhanden, kommt hier rein.



Lt. Commi passt die Tech 3 V4 mit einer 203er Scheibe.


----------



## pirata (21. Januar 2018)

Hallo,

bin beide Größen Probegefahren und habe mir dann das 2018er in XL bestellt!
Vom Gefühl her hat es einfach besser gepasst.

Gruß


----------



## Ozzi (21. Januar 2018)

na denn... willkommen im club


----------



## pirata (30. Januar 2018)

Hallo,

letzten Freitag kam mein neues Commencal, allerdings konnte ich bis jetzt nur eine kleine Runde drehen, hoffe dieses Wochenende dass ich eine größere Tour machen kann.

Vom Rahmen her ist es recht kompakt, also zu meinem Torque jetzt kein riesiger unterschied, in der Gesamtlänge schon etwas länger, allerdings wenn ich es fahre finde ich es angenehm.

Bis jetzt war es die richtige Entscheidung


----------



## Stemminator (30. Januar 2018)

*DAS NEUE META / FURIOUS British Columbia*

Das gelobte Land in British Columbia / Kanada ist ein Traum-Reiseziel und legendär in der Welt des Mountainbiking. Wie könnte man diesen speziellen Ort beschreiben? Holzfäller, karierte Hemden, Nebel, riesige Wälder, eine echte Mountainbike-Community, Braunbären, Berglöwen … Diejenigen, die bereits die Erde von BC betreten haben werden wissen, dass in den wilden Landschaften eine ganz spezielle Atmosphäre herrscht.

*Wir freuen uns, Ihnen jetzt unsere beiden Bestseller in diesem einzigartigen Design präsentieren zu dürfen, die unsere Vorstellung des BC-Spirit verkörpert. *

Das zweifarbige Farbschema in mattschwarz und olivgrün erinnert an großflächige Wälder, die Haida-orangenen Details sind eine Hommage an die Geschichte von BC. Um das Bild ordentlich abzurunden, haben wir Kultmarken wie Rock Shox, SRAM und Chromag mit an Bord. Hier ist das Endergebnis, wir hoffen es gefällt!


----------



## nihi71 (1. Februar 2018)

Bei mir ist auch eins eigegangen. Bereits leicht modifiziert. Ein schönes Rad. 
Nur der offene Rahmen, am Auslass der Züge über dem Kurbelgehäuse, ist eine Makel der verbessert werden könnte. Hat jemand Tipps wie das perfekt zu schließen ist?


----------



## Ozzi (1. Februar 2018)

schau mal in den META v4 thread... dort gabs glaube ich verschiedene lösungsmethoden mit schaumstoff und co.

guck einfach mal


----------



## nihi71 (1. Februar 2018)

Ozzi schrieb:


> schau mal in den META v4 thread... dort gabs glaube ich verschiedene lösungsmethoden mit schaumstoff und co.
> 
> guck einfach mal


... mach ich glatt mal. 
Besten Dank


----------



## Tim_Dh (1. Februar 2018)

Hi,könnte mir jemand den Gefallen tun und ein Foto machen wie es mit dem Platz zwischen Kurbelarm und Kettenstrebe aussieht,wenn die Pedale in der waagerechten sind ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JonasKusterer (3. Februar 2018)

Werde mir dem nächst auch einen Meta V4.2 aufbauen. Der Rahmen ist schon da und über das Loch habe ich mir auch schon Gedanken gemacht. Wie viele von euch haben es den einfach so gelassen und wenn ja hattet ihr damit irgendwelche Probleme. Wenn sich da wirklich der Dreck da drin sammelt ist das schon ziemlich kacke.


----------



## metalrene1989 (3. Februar 2018)

Habe mir da einen Mudguard zugeschnitten und mit Kabelbinder rangemacht.


----------



## lighter (3. Februar 2018)

Tim_Dh schrieb:


> Hi,könnte mir jemand den Gefallen tun und ein Foto machen wie es mit dem Platz zwischen Kurbelarm und Kettenstrebe aussieht,wenn die Pedale in der waagerechten sind ?


----------



## lighter (3. Februar 2018)

metalrene1989 schrieb:


> Habe mir da einen Mudguard zugeschnitten und mit Kabelbinder rangemacht.



Sieht gut aus! Sowas muss ich mir auch mal basteln.. keine Lust mehr nach jeder Fahrt den halben Wald aus dem Loch zu fummeln


----------



## belgiummtb (5. Februar 2018)

hallo,

kurze frage und auch gerne nur ne kurze Antwort, ohne Glaubenskrieg zu starten oder ob es Sinn oder Unsinn ist:

passt rein Theoretisch ein 29er Rad hinten im 2016 V2, ist ja noch recht viel Platz.

danke!


----------



## Tim_Dh (6. Februar 2018)

lighter schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 692791
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 692792
> 
> ...


vielen Dank


----------



## Tribal84 (7. Februar 2018)

leider muss meins wieder gehen, war ein perfektes rad ...

https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1077161-commencal-meta-v4-2-in-xl-2018


----------



## radlerdude (7. Februar 2018)

Tribal84 schrieb:


> leider muss meins wieder gehen, war ein perfektes rad ...
> 
> https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1077161-commencal-meta-v4-2-in-xl-2018



Würdest auch den X2 einzeln verkaufen?


----------



## Tribal84 (7. Februar 2018)

Nein...evt Rahmen mit Dämpfer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pirata (11. Februar 2018)

Tribal84 schrieb:


> leider muss meins wieder gehen, war ein perfektes rad ...
> 
> https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1077161-commencal-meta-v4-2-in-xl-2018



Hallo,
deine Trinkflasche, ist dort auch Werkzeug und Pumpe untergebracht?


----------



## Ozzi (11. Februar 2018)

verscherbeln ja einige aktuell ihre metas... teilweise nach recht kurzer zeit (2-3 monate, bzw. nicht mal ne sommersaison mitgenommen)
was los bei euch? unzufrieden? erwartungen nicht erfüllt? schon wieder andere bikes in aussicht?

.. nur aus interesse


----------



## 4Stroke (11. Februar 2018)

Ozzi schrieb:


> verscherbeln ja einige aktuell ihre metas... teilweise nach recht kurzer zeit (2-3 monate, bzw. nicht mal ne sommersaison mitgenommen)
> was los bei euch? unzufrieden? erwartungen nicht erfüllt? schon wieder andere bikes in aussicht?
> 
> .. nur aus interesse



Meins wegen Umstieg auf 180mm .


----------



## Tribal84 (11. Februar 2018)

pirata schrieb:


> Hallo,
> deine Trinkflasche, ist dort auch Werkzeug und Pumpe untergebracht?



Komplettes Werkzeug inkl Schlauch, die Pumpe ist außerhalb


----------



## Tobsucht. (11. Februar 2018)

Ozzi schrieb:


> verscherbeln ja einige aktuell ihre metas... teilweise nach recht kurzer zeit (2-3 monate, bzw. nicht mal ne sommersaison mitgenommen)
> was los bei euch? unzufrieden? erwartungen nicht erfüllt? schon wieder andere bikes in aussicht?
> 
> .. nur aus interesse



ich tippe auf: Das neue Capra wurde vorgestellt


----------



## nihi71 (11. Februar 2018)

Tobsucht. schrieb:


> ich tippe auf: Das neue Capra wurde vorgestellt


..ich wechsel ja auch nicht sofort wenn im Nachbarhaus ne Brasilianerin einzieht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pirata (11. Februar 2018)

Tribal84 schrieb:


> Komplettes Werkzeug inkl Schlauch, die Pumpe ist außerhalb


ist das eine Eingenkonsturktion oder gekauft?


----------



## Tribal84 (12. Februar 2018)

Nein ist die „specialized keg storage vessel“ - ich mag es sehr..Gewicht aller Tools etc liegt dann sehr zentral etc.


Ich verkaufe wirklich ungern aber ich bekomme ein Nomad 2018 (wenn mal lieferbar)

Deswegen jetzt Rahmen einzeln 

https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1079600-commencal-meta-v4-2-in-xl-2018-650b-brushed-red-2018


----------



## JonasKusterer (14. Februar 2018)

Servus,
Ich hätte ein paar Fragen zum Rock Shox Super Delxe rct, vielleicht kann sie mir ja jemand von euch beantworten.
Sind schon Tokens verbaut?
Wie viele Clicks Rebound habt ihr den? 
Ich zähle 8 Clicks was mir nicht gerade viel vorkommt. Habe das Gefühl als würden mir im schnellen Bereich ein paar Clicks fehlen. Wenn ich den Rebound komplett langsam drehe federt der Dämpfer wirklich extreme langsam aus, wenn ich den Rebound hingegen auf ganz schnell drehe kommt er mir immer noch nicht wirklich schnell vor. Ist das bei euch auch so oder stimmt etwas nicht mit meinen Dämpfer?


----------



## Pappmaché (15. Februar 2018)

Hat zufällig jemand an seinem schwarzen Meta V4.2 die 
*Maxxis Minion DHF TR Skinwall* Reifen verbaut ? Kanns mir Optisch noch nicht so gut vorstellen deswegen die frage...
Antwort mit Foto wär NICE !!! Danke


----------



## goshawk (17. Februar 2018)

Hi, weiß jemand aktuell ob man für den 17er/18er Rahmen ne Boost Kurbel braucht, oder gehen die “normalen“ 1x11 auch?


----------



## Ozzi (17. Februar 2018)

also ich hab keine boostkurbel.. sondern ne normale rf next sl (v4?) .. läuft problemlos seit nem halben jahr.. 
kA, ob das n muss ist ne boost-kurbel zu fahren... evtl. fahr ich aber einfach seit nem halben jahr ohne probleme falsch


----------



## goshawk (17. Februar 2018)

Ah. Ok, hab auch ne RF Next SL. Momentan als 1x11 in nem ICB-2.0. Hast du mehr Spacer einbauen müssen, oder passt die auch so aM Hinterbau vorbei? Der soll wohl recht breit geraten sein.
Danke

Ah, hab grad deine Bilder gecheckt. Da sieht man ja die next sl.


----------



## Tobsucht. (18. Februar 2018)

goshawk schrieb:


> Hi, weiß jemand aktuell ob man für den 17er/18er Rahmen ne Boost Kurbel braucht, oder gehen die “normalen“ 1x11 auch?



Fahre seit über einem Jahr eine non Boost XT Kurbel in einem 2017er, ebenfalls ohne Probleme


----------



## wildsaufr (20. Februar 2018)

Hallo ich habe ein Frage: In meinem neuen META V4.2 AM habe ich an der Stelle unten am Hauptrahmen, wo die Leitungen Schaltung, Bremse und Remote Sattelstütze in den Unteren Rahmen verlaufen, keine Gummitülle die das eintreten von Schmutz verhindert! Ist das so gewollt? Habt ihr das an eurem META V4.2 auch? Ich kann mir gar nicht vorstellen, dass diese Stelle so ungeschützt vor dem Dreck des Hinterrades sein soll???
Foto ist dabei!
Liebe Grüße Michael


----------



## slash-sash (20. Februar 2018)

Das hatte der Vorgänger schon. 
Ob das so „gewollt“ ist oder ob man nicht gewillt ist dafür eine Lösung zu finden, kann ich nicht sagen. 
Fakt ist, dass du jetzt mehrer Möglichkeiten hast. 
Einige machen dort einen Schwamm rein, andere wiederum greifen zur eleganteren Lösung eines Silikonspacers von Forumsmitglied Jakten liebevoll „Slasher“ getauft. 
Zu sehen im Thread „Meta AM V4 - alle Infos“. 
Was du machst, bleibt dir überlassen. Schön ist jedenfalls für das geile Bike etwas anderes. 




Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildsaufr (20. Februar 2018)

Hallo Sascha, vielen lieben Dank für deine schnelle und hilfreich Antwort!!! Ich wende mich sofort an den Jakten. Vielleicht kann man ein erwerben!!
Danke nochmal 
Gruß
Michael


----------



## slash-sash (20. Februar 2018)

Jakten hat ihn nur getauft. Bauen zu ich die. 
Am Besten du meldest dich mal per PN. 




Sascha


----------



## deralteser (20. Februar 2018)

@slash-sash
Interessant! Bislang hab ich nen Aquarienfilterschwamm in dem Loch stecken. Tut seine Wirkung - aber der Slasher  macht mich neugierig. Hast eine PN!


----------



## slash-sash (20. Februar 2018)

Hi Leute. 
Irgendwie scheine ich hier ja ein Scheunentor aufgemacht zu haben. Alleine heute sind es schon 3 Anfragen für den Slasher. 
Deshalb schreibe ich hier mal kurz was dazu. 

Ich selber fahre ein Meta AM V4; also keine V4.2! 
Und genau da legt das Problem. Ich habe keine Ahnung, ob das Loch vom V4 und V4.2 das Selbe ist. 
Ich habe jetzt mit @wildsaufr mal abgemacht, dass ich einen Slasher baue und er mal probiert, ob er bei einer V4.2 passt. 
Sollte jemand aus dem Raum Reutlingen sein und eine V4.2 haben, könnte ich es aber auch direkt vergleichen und gegebenenfalls ein neues Modell für eine V4.2 bauen. 

Der Slasher eliminiert 2 Probleme. 
Zum einen verstopft er das Loch und zum Zweiten verhindert er, dass die Aussenhüllen, die über das Tretlager gehen, das Tretlager nicht kaputt scheuern. 
Wer wissen will, wie das Teil aussieht:
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/meta-am-v4-alle-infos.813110/page-3
Alles Weitere würde ich sagen, schreibe ich, wenn @wildsaufr  mir grünes Licht gegeben hat oder aber jemand sich im Raum RT gefunden hat. 
Ich hoffe, das ist für euch so ok. 





Sascha


----------



## deralteser (20. Februar 2018)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, das ist für euch so ok.



Mehr als ok! Vielen herzlichen Dank für die Info!


----------



## slash-sash (21. Februar 2018)

So Mädels und Jungs. 
Ich habe heute mal das Bild von @wildsaufr , welches er mir von seinem Rahmen gemacht hat


 mit meinem Modell von der V4 verglichen. Hier die Rückseite des Modells




Ich glaube, dass da nicht wirklich eine Gemeinsamkeit zu erkennen ist. Es lohnt sich also scheinbar nicht, wenn ich einen Slasher nach meinem Modell baue, da mir das V4.2 doch ordentlich abgeändert erscheint.

Allerdings habe ich kein Problem damit, wenn sich jemand finden lässt, der bei mir im Umkreis (Reutlingen, Stuttgart etc.) wohnt, das Loch abzuformen (am liebsten mit verlegten Kabeln) und für euch dann einen Slasher zu bauen.
Nur ohne Modell kein Produkt.
Sorry.




Sascha


----------



## Jakten (21. Februar 2018)

Die Vorderseite sieht zum Glück besser als die Gehirnmasse auf dem Bild von Sascha aus


----------



## slash-sash (21. Februar 2018)

Du „Blödmann“  
Das ist doch nur das Modell. Der Slasher ist doch schwarz. 
Ich wollte ja nicht die Positivform fotografieren, weil man das nicht vernünftig sehen konnte. 




Sascha


----------



## wildsaufr (21. Februar 2018)

Hallo Sascha, du hast recht es macht keinen Sinn. Ich hoffe doch inständig das es jemanden gibt der in deiner Nähe wohnt, um einen vernünftigen Abdruck zu bekommen!
Trotzdem schonmal vor ab vielen Dank für deine Bemühungen.

Gruß Michael (WildsauFr)
P.S. 
Ich werde mich immer mal wieder hier umschauen ob es etwas Neues gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildsaufr (21. Februar 2018)

Ich werde mich immer mal wieder hier umschauen ob es etwas Neues gibt.


----------



## Jakten (21. Februar 2018)

Ich sehe grade du kommst auch aus Dortmund @wildsaufr 
Leider habe ich dem _Slasher_, wie Sascha schon sagte, nur den Namen gegeben. Von der Materie habe ich keine Ahnung... Wäre der kürzeste Dienstweg gewesen. Ein Testen wird nicht viel bringen, auf dem Bild erkennt man deutlich die andere Bauform. Abgesehen davon ist der Ausbau des Slashers eher lästig...

Aber evtl. kommt der Sascha ja mal fussballbedingt nach Dortmund


----------



## wildsaufr (21. Februar 2018)

Ja das wäre doch spitze. Mal ein Spiel in Dortmund gucken und gleichzeitig eine Kaffee bei mir trinken und Maße nehmen! 

Gruß Michael


----------



## slash-sash (21. Februar 2018)

Na, das sehe ich mal als Einladung an 
Verwandte in Bochum besuchen und natürlich nen schwarz/gelben Sieg im heimischen Stadion zu bewundern. 
Die gelbe Wand ist doch immer wieder geil zu erleben. 
Jetzt weiß ich doch, warum ihr beiden mir gleich sympathisch wart 
Ach Mensch, hier ging es ja um Fahrräder. Mist. 

Also, ich würde mal sagen, wir halten nen Treffen in Dortmund mal locker fest, aber wenn sich da doch noch jemand in meiner Nähe befindet oder evtl. hier vorbei fährt, soll er Bescheid geben. 
Derjenige, der sein Bike für einen Abdruck zur Verfügung stellt, bekommt seinen Slasher umsonst. 




Sascha


----------



## wildsaufr (22. Februar 2018)

Ja, sieh das mal als Einladung. Mit der Sympathie kann ich nur zurück geben! Also sollte einer von euch beiden mal in Dortmund sein, der Kaffee steht!!!

Gruß Michael


----------



## Hendrik1988 (22. Februar 2018)

Hat jemand von euch diesen Commencal Sattel ersetzt und würde ihn verkaufen? Bei den Versandkosten lohnt sich eine Bestellung nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jakten (22. Februar 2018)

wildsaufr schrieb:


> Ja, sieh das mal als Einladung. Mit der Sympathie kann ich nur zurück geben! Also sollte einer von euch beiden mal in Dortmund sein, der Kaffee steht!!!
> 
> Gruß Michael



Mal in Dortmund? Jeden Tag vor und nach der Arbeit. Und sogar am Wochenende


----------



## wildsaufr (22. Februar 2018)

Jakten schrieb:


> Mal in Dortmund? Jeden Tag vor und nach der Arbeit. Und sogar am Wochenende


Ja dann einfach mal am Wochenende kurz vorher Bescheid sagen und auf einen Kaffee kommen!

Gruß Michael


----------



## goshawk (22. Februar 2018)

Hi, hab nochmals ne Frage bezüglich eurer artgerechten Haltung vom Meta. Taugt das nur zum stumpf runterballern, Bikepark shredden. Oder nutzen das einige von euch auch um z.B. auf Trails im Gebirge wo es auch technisch, steil und enger ist. Bzw. auch auf Trails die nicht so speed mit bringen. Bitte berichtet mal ein bisserl. Danke,!!!


----------



## slash-sash (25. Februar 2018)

Es gibt Licht am Ende des Tunnels. 
Ich habe gerade eine PN eines Forummitglieds bekommen, dass er sein 4.2 für einen Abdruck zur Verfügung stellen würde. 
Wir wollen uns nächsten Sonntag mal treffen. Dann schaue ich mir die Stelle am Rahmen mal an und entscheide, ob es für mich machbar ist, einen Slasher dafür zu bauen. 
Ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden. 
Schönes Wochenende. 




Sascha


----------



## wildsaufr (25. Februar 2018)

Das hört sich doch super an! Wenn das klappen würde, das wäre schön geil. 

Euch auch einen schönen Sonntag noch
Gruß Michael


----------



## deralteser (25. Februar 2018)

Viele Grüße aus Dortmund


----------



## Jakten (26. Februar 2018)

Patrol gegen Meta getauscht?


----------



## lighter (26. Februar 2018)

deralteser schrieb:


> Viele Grüße aus Dortmund



Magst du mir verraten wo du den Dämpfer her hast?
Würde das Meta auch gerne mit Coil fahren, finde aber außer den DHX2 für schlappe 800 Schleifen keinen 230x60 Coil Dämpfer :-(

Edit: Hammer Aufbau übrigens! Sehr sexy mit den Hope Teilen


----------



## Ozzi (26. Februar 2018)

den rs super deluxe gibts doch als coil...

https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1070259-rock-shox-deluxe-coil-230x60-mit-350er-sa-spring

oder auch den ccdb 

https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1082787-cane-creek-double-barrel-coil-cs-230x60-65


----------



## deralteser (26. Februar 2018)

lighter schrieb:


> Magst du mir verraten wo du den Dämpfer her hast?
> Würde das Meta auch gerne mit Coil fahren, finde aber außer den DHX2 für schlappe 800 Schleifen keinen 230x60 Coil Dämpfer :-(
> 
> Edit: Hammer Aufbau übrigens! Sehr sexy mit den Hope Teilen



Den Dämpfer habe ich direkt via "Commencal a la carte" zum Rahmenset dazubestellt. I like Coil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deralteser (26. Februar 2018)

Jakten schrieb:


> Patrol gegen Meta getauscht?


Ja, über kleine Umwege bin ich bei Commencal gelandet. Aufgrund des top Kundenservice und der Langlebigkeit der bikes (gehe ich mal von aus) werden wir hoffentlich eine lange Zeit miteinander verbringen - so jedenfalls der Plan


----------



## Jakten (26. Februar 2018)

Ziehst halt mit deinem Bruder gleich


----------



## deralteser (26. Februar 2018)

...Sachen gibts!


----------



## Stemminator (26. Februar 2018)

Bei Bike-Components gibt es wieder den FOX X2 2Pos. in 230x65mm für preiswerte 329€ zu haben.
Link: https://www.bike-components.de/de/F...fer-230-x-65-mm-Modell-2017-Werkstatt-p61645/


----------



## RaceKing (27. Februar 2018)

Kann jemand was zum Fahrverhalten mit Coil-Dämpfer sagen? Wie verhält es sich mit der Balance und wie sieht es mit der Endprogression aus?


----------



## Hendrik1988 (28. Februar 2018)

Ich habe bei der letzten BC-Aktion den Float X2 mit 60mm Hub gekauft, bräuchte für mein Nukeproof aber 65mm Hub. Möchte jemand meinen X2 haben(5 mal gefahren)? Dann bestelle ich mir den 65er und muss meinen nicht umbauen lassen. 

Oder hat jemand den Float X2 schon einmal ohne dieses spezielle Werkzeug geöffnet?


----------



## heiksta (4. März 2018)

Hi,
Eine Frage an alle 4.2 2018 Fahrer.
Vielleicht hat ja jemand die gleiche SL wie ich, 86!
Und fährt zufällig ein XL.
Würde gerne wissen ob die 520 sitzrohrlänge klar geht oder ob probleme entstehen beim fahren.
Also, bei eingefahrenem Sattel bergab hinter den Sattel zu kommen mein ich  

Gruß
Heiko


----------



## Tribal84 (5. März 2018)

Ich habe keinerlei Probleme und komme super darauf zu recht...


Wenn jemand ein XL sucht, hab noch eins im bikemarkt - glaub das Angebot ist sehr gut


----------



## pirata (5. März 2018)

heiksta schrieb:


> Hi,
> Eine Frage an alle 4.2 2018 Fahrer.
> Vielleicht hat ja jemand die gleiche SL wie ich, 86!
> Und fährt zufällig ein XL.
> ...


Hinter den Sattel komme ich ohne Probleme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nihi71 (5. März 2018)

Moosgummi aus dem Trockenbau und Kabelbinder.


----------



## radlerdude (7. März 2018)

Hendrik1988 schrieb:


> Ich habe bei der letzten BC-Aktion den Float X2 mit 60mm Hub gekauft, bräuchte für mein Nukeproof aber 65mm Hub. Möchte jemand meinen X2 haben(5 mal gefahren)? Dann bestelle ich mir den 65er und muss meinen nicht umbauen lassen.
> 
> Oder hat jemand den Float X2 schon einmal ohne dieses spezielle Werkzeug geöffnet?



Dämpfer noch zu haben?


----------



## Hendrik1988 (8. März 2018)

radlerdude schrieb:


> Dämpfer noch zu haben?



Hat bereits einen neuen Besitzer gefunden.


----------



## Janemann (10. März 2018)

Guten Morgen! Evtl könnt ihr mir ja weiterhelfen. Möchte mir ein Meta 4.2 bestellen...nur bin ich mit 1,77m nicht schlüssig ob nun L oder M. Eigentlich fahre ich immer L (Stumpjumper, Fanes). Evtl jemand aus der Nähe Hildesheim/Hannover hier mit dem Radl? Oder jemand der etwa meine Grösse hat?
Vien Dank und Gruss


----------



## metalrene1989 (10. März 2018)

Janemann schrieb:


> Guten Morgen! Evtl könnt ihr mir ja weiterhelfen. Möchte mir ein Meta 4.2 bestellen...nur bin ich mit 1,77m nicht schlüssig ob nun L oder M. Eigentlich fahre ich immer L (Stumpjumper, Fanes). Evtl jemand aus der Nähe Hildesheim/Hannover hier mit dem Radl? Oder jemand der etwa meine Grösse hat?
> Vien Dank und Gruss


Ich bin auch 1,77m und fahre das M passt mir sehr gut.


----------



## Tobsucht. (10. März 2018)

Janemann schrieb:


> Guten Morgen! Evtl könnt ihr mir ja weiterhelfen. Möchte mir ein Meta 4.2 bestellen...nur bin ich mit 1,77m nicht schlüssig ob nun L oder M. Eigentlich fahre ich immer L (Stumpjumper, Fanes). Evtl jemand aus der Nähe Hildesheim/Hannover hier mit dem Radl? Oder jemand der etwa meine Grösse hat?
> Vien Dank und Gruss



Ich bin 1,78 und fahre das 17er Meta in L mit kurzem Vorbau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergamont-rider (10. März 2018)

Was mich mal interessieren würde: Fahrt ihr eigentlich alle 170mm Federweg vorn? Hatte zuletzt den Eindruck, dass ich mit meinem langen XL Rad doch recht schwer um Kurven komme - bin heute mal mit 160mm und entsprechend etwas steilerem Lenkwinkel gefahren und war doch positiv überrascht auf den Hometrails..


----------



## Tobsucht. (10. März 2018)

Bergamont-rider schrieb:


> Was mich mal interessieren würde: Fahrt ihr eigentlich alle 170mm Federweg vorn? Hatte zuletzt den Eindruck, dass ich mit meinem langen XL Rad doch recht schwer um Kurven komme - bin heute mal mit 160mm und entsprechend etwas steilerem Lenkwinkel gefahren und war doch positiv überrascht auf den Hometrails..



Fox 36 mit 160mm


----------



## nihi71 (13. März 2018)

Janemann schrieb:


> Guten Morgen! Evtl könnt ihr mir ja weiterhelfen. Möchte mir ein Meta 4.2 bestellen...nur bin ich mit 1,77m nicht schlüssig ob nun L oder M. Eigentlich fahre ich immer L (Stumpjumper, Fanes). Evtl jemand aus der Nähe Hildesheim/Hannover hier mit dem Radl? Oder jemand der etwa meine Grösse hat?
> Vien Dank und Gruss


Hallo Janemann,

ich, mit 1,78m Größe und 0,83m Schrittlänge habe das M in Gebrauch und es fährt sich sagenhaft. Ich war in dieser Kombi mit dem Rad für eine Woche auf ner beliebten Vulkaninsel und hatte vorher 2x 1h die Möglichkeit das Rad im Flat zu bewegen.
Mit dem Bike ging auf Anhieb alles: verblockt, bergan, tricky und flowig. Einfach sicherer gegenüber meinem Vorherigem (Rose Soul-Fire 2013).

ergo: verspielt und sicher. die Sattelstütze ist grenzwertig (Hub nur 125mm), aber trotzdem zu gebrauchen
Trotzdem: persönliche Vorliebe entscheidet.

Beste Grüße
nihi


----------



## RaceKing (14. März 2018)

Hi, kommt hier jemand mit nem 2018er Meta in Größe M aus dem Raum Saarbrücken, FFM, Karlsruhe oder Kaiserslautern? Würde es gerne mal Probe fahren


----------



## lighter (16. März 2018)

RaceKing schrieb:


> Hi, kommt hier jemand mit nem 2018er Meta in Größe M aus dem Raum Saarbrücken, FFM, Karlsruhe oder Kaiserslautern? Würde es gerne mal Probe fahren



17er Meta 4.2 in Heidelberg in M.
Einziger Unterschied müsste 1cm weniger Reach sein. 
Kannst gerne Probefahren.


----------



## JonasKusterer (16. März 2018)

So hier auch mal ein Bild von meinem Meta V4.2


----------



## Ramend (20. März 2018)

Morsche, 

Am Wochenende konnte ich endlich mal mein Meta standesgemäß in den Vogesen bewegen. Berg Ab Performance unbeschreiblich!!! Es schreit förmlich nach Speed bergauf gehts auch 1.800 Höhenmeter Ohne Probleme. 

Nun zur meiner Frage habt ihr Tipps und Tricks wo man am besten Schläuche Werkzeug etc. Am Rahmen verstaut ? 

Gruß Robin


----------



## goshawk (22. März 2018)

Moin. Wie sind eigentlich eure Erfahrungen / Probleme bezüglich des PF Kurbellagers?
Wer fährt sein Meta schon einige Zeit und wem ist dazu etwas aufgefallen?

Und wie oft tauscht ihr die Lager am Hebel zur Dämpferanlenkung bzw. hat da schon mal jemand Probleme gehabt?

Danke


----------



## lighter (23. März 2018)

Ramend schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 710030
> Nun zur meiner Frage habt ihr Tipps und Tricks wo man am besten Schläuche Werkzeug etc. Am Rahmen verstaut ?
> Gruß Robin



In Finale hatte ich einen Ersatzschlauch vorne im Rahmendreieck. Alternativ könntest du auch die Lücke zwischen Dämpfer, Oberrohr und Sitzrohr nutzen.


----------



## lighter (23. März 2018)

Ich bräuchte mal eure Hilfe..
Ich fahre den 18er X2.
Grundsätzlich bin ich zufrieden mit dem Dämpfer, jedoch ist er mir etwas zu linear.
Ich habe die maximale Anzahl an Volumenspacern verbaut.
Fahre ich ihn mit 220 PSI bin ich mit dem Federungsverhalten in Steinfeldern etc. zufrieden, schlage aber öfters mal durch.
So ab 240 PSI schade ich nicht mehr durch, finde ihn aber nicht mehr sensibel genug.

Kann ich das über die Dämpfung in den Griff bekommen oder brauche ich einen progressiveren Dämpfer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Philippop (23. März 2018)

lighter schrieb:


> Ich bräuchte mal eure Hilfe..
> Ich fahre den 18er X2.
> Grundsätzlich bin ich zufrieden mit dem Dämpfer, jedoch ist er mir etwas zu linear.
> Ich habe die maximale Anzahl an Volumenspacern verbaut.
> ...



Vllt kannst du hier noch keine Info finden: http://linkagedesign.blogspot.com/2016/08/commencal-meta-v42-2017.html
Generell ist das ja nicht unbedingt die erste Wahl dafür die Dämpfung zu bemühen denke ich


----------



## lighter (23. März 2018)

Philippop schrieb:


> Vllt kannst du hier noch keine Info finden: http://linkagedesign.blogspot.com/2016/08/commencal-meta-v42-2017.html
> Generell ist das ja nicht unbedingt die erste Wahl dafür die Dämpfung zu bemühen denke ich



Danke dir für deine Antwort.
Die Seite und die Ausführungen über das 4.2 kenne ich bereits.
Habe jedoch (vielleicht auch aus meiner Unbedarftheit heraus) keine Lösung für mein Problem daraus schlussfolgern können.

Aber ich bin auch eher der Meinung, dass die Dämpfung eigentlich nicht für eine Lösung herhalten kann..

Bin mir aber wie gesagt nicht sicher


----------



## Hendrik1988 (23. März 2018)

lighter schrieb:


> Ich habe die maximale Anzahl an Volumenspacern verbaut.



Ich würde es mit weiteren Volumenspacern versuchen.

Nachdem bei wenigen X2 die Luftkammer explodiert ist, hat Fox reagiert. In einem britischen Forum habe ich einen Bericht dazu gelesen. Da wurde der Dämpfer am damaligen Drucklimit von 300psi mit einer vollgestopften Luftkammer gefahren. Fox hat dann die Wandstärke der Luftkammer deutlich erhöht, den Druck und die Anzahl der Spacer reduziert. 
Letztendlich geht es ja um einen maximalen Druck im komprimierten Zustand. Würde man die genauen Abmessung der Luftkammern kennen, könnte man es ausrechen. Rein vom Gefühl her sollten sich 250psi(Drucklimit) mit 3 Spacern und 220psi mit 4 oder 5 Spacern nicht viel nehmen. Ohne Gewähr aber mit ziemlicher Sicherheit.


----------



## lighter (23. März 2018)

Hendrik1988 schrieb:


> Ich würde es mit weiteren Volumenspacern versuchen.



Auch dir danke für deine Antwort.
Die maximale Anzahl beim X2 mit 60mm Hub sind bereits 5 Stück. Und die sind auch verbaut. Ein 6. würde mMn nach gar nicht reinpassen..


----------



## Hendrik1988 (23. März 2018)

Alles klar. Beim 65er sind es 3. 

Der Hinterbau vom V4.2 hat ja schon etwas Progression. Anscheinend genug, dass schon von Werk aus Stahlfederdämpfer verbaut werden. Wie viel SAG fährst du? Mir kommt es so vor, dass du den Dämpfer etwas zu weich fährst.
30% SAG, der progressive Hinterbau des Meta und ein progressiver Dämpfer sollten selbst mit wenig Druckstufe die meisten Durchschläge verhindern.


----------



## lighter (23. März 2018)

Hendrik1988 schrieb:


> Wie viel SAG fährst du?



Ich fahre aktuell so in etwa 27%. Da geht das Ansprechverhalten für mich gerade noch so in Ordnung. Alles straffere macht keinen Spaß mehr.
Weicher wäre mir lieber. 30% hab ich ausprobiert, da rausche ich aber nicht nur bei verpatzten Landungen, sondern auch schon bei kleineren Drops durch

Vielleicht sollte ich dazu sagen dass ich mich bei HSC und LSC noch nie mehr als 3-4 Klicks von der empfohlenen Einstellung entfernt habe, da ich angenommen habe, dass die Werksempfehlung so falsch nicht sein kann..


----------



## fritzzz (26. März 2018)

Servus Jungs. Ich fahr das V4 und bin weitgehend zufrieden. Überlege auf das V4.2 zu gehen. Gewicht beim WC wäre gute 500gr mehr. Geo ist schon etwas anders oder "moderner". Will weiterhin ein relativ agiles Bike. Highspeed steht nicht im Fokus. Oberrohr ist beim V4.2 deutlich länger. 
Sind die Bikes noch vergleichbar? Wer hat beide gefahren?


----------



## JeremyW (28. März 2018)

Servus zamme,

gibts zufällig jemand da draußen der in Bodensee (Markdorf) nähe wohnt und ein Meta v4.2 hat, zum mal Probesitzen.
Fahre seit guten 2 Jahre ein Canyon Spectral und bin am überlegen ob ich mir ein Meta hol.

Wäre Hammer wenns jemand gibt.


----------



## Tim_Dh (28. März 2018)

Hey, wisst ihr was man machen kann damit die Pedale weiter von den kettenstreben entfernt sind?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ozzi (28. März 2018)

ne 1m gewindestange ausm baumarkt ans pedal schrauben


----------



## Tim_Dh (28. März 2018)

Ozzi schrieb:


> ne 1m gewindestange ausm baumarkt ans pedal schrauben


----------



## Diddo (28. März 2018)

Tim_Dh schrieb:


> Hey, wisst ihr was man machen kann damit die Pedale weiter von den kettenstreben entfernt sind?



"Nichts" ist wohl die beste Option  Was bleibt sonst? Folie über die Kettenstreben, die eigene Fußhaltung überdenken ... ?


----------



## Philippop (28. März 2018)

Diddo schrieb:


> "Nichts" ist wohl die beste Option  Was bleibt sonst? Folie über die Kettenstreben, die eigene Fußhaltung überdenken ... ?


Da würde ich mich anschließen. Diddo hatte mich mal seinen L Rahmen proberollen lassen, hab jetzt einen in XL und da ist meine Fusshaltung scheinbar automatisch etwas gerader durch die gestrecktere Haltung. Evtl helfen Dir ja auch breitere Pedalen mit mehr Aufstellfläche...

Aber tendenziell wir oben erwähnt: weniger Goofy-Fuss


----------



## goshawk (28. März 2018)

goshawk schrieb:


> Moin. Wie sind eigentlich eure Erfahrungen / Probleme bezüglich des PF Kurbellagers?
> Wer fährt sein Meta schon einige Zeit und wem ist dazu etwas aufgefallen?
> 
> Und wie oft tauscht ihr die Lager am Hebel zur Dämpferanlenkung bzw. hat da schon mal jemand Probleme gehabt?
> ...




Na Jungs was meint ihr. Was sind eure Erfahrungen mit den Meta V4 oder V4.2?
Ich weiß es nervt vielleicht, aber einige Tausend Eier will ich nicht nur eine Season reinvestieren.


Danke.


----------



## Diddo (28. März 2018)

goshawk schrieb:


> Na Jungs was meint ihr. Was sind eure Erfahrungen mit den Meta V4 oder V4.2?
> Ich weiß es nervt vielleicht, aber einige Tausend Eier will ich nicht nur eine Season reinvestieren.



Was ist denn deine Frage? Lager bekommst du immer kaputt, wenn du es drauf anlegst. 

Bei mir haben nach einer Saison inkl. Bikepark die Lager zwischen Sitz- und Kettenstrebe leichte Geräusche gemacht, liefen aber noch gut. Habe dann aber direkt alle Lager im Hinterbau getauscht.
Das Shimano Pressfit-Lager funktioniert weiterhin geräuschlos. Beim 4.2 lassen sich die Lager für den Rocker leichter wechseln, weil sie nicht ins Sitzrohr eingepresst sind, wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe. Die Angst vor Pressfit werde ich nie verstehen, benutze aber auch immer nur die 25,- € Shimano-Lager aus Plastik.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BastiG83 (3. April 2018)

Hallo zusammen, bin am überlegen mir auch nen meta 4.2 zu kaufen, schwanke zwischen M und L, bin 178cm groß 84er SL. Saß heute auf einem 2017er Capra in Large und das kam mir ein wenig zu groß vor, wenn ich die Geo der beiden Bikes vergleiche dann sollte ich eher nen M Rahmen nehmen. Was meint ihr? Was fahrt ihr für Rahmen mit vergleichbarer Größe/SL 

Mein DH Bike Demo8 fahre ich in M


----------



## Tobsucht. (3. April 2018)

BastiG83 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, bin am überlegen mir auch nen meta 4.2 zu kaufen, schwanke zwischen M und L, bin 178cm groß 84er SL. Saß heute auf einem 2017er Capra in Large und das kam mir ein wenig zu groß vor, wenn ich die Geo der beiden Bikes vergleiche dann sollte ich eher nen M Rahmen nehmen. Was meint ihr? Was fahrt ihr für Rahmen mit vergleichbarer Größe/SL
> 
> Mein DH Bike Demo8 fahre ich in M



178cm/86er SL - fahre Gr L mit 33mm Vorbau, taugt mir so sehr gut.
Vor dem Kauf hatte ich eher bedenken was die Sitzrohrlänge bei Gr L angeht.
Fahre eine 150er KS Lev und hab noch etwas Luft diese weiter reinzuschieben.
Denke bei meiner SL würde sich eine 170er Stütze wohl auch gerade noch so ausgehen.


----------



## goshawk (3. April 2018)

Hängt eventuell auch von dem Vorlieben ab. Viel springen und Park, dann eher M. Trails ballern oder DH, dann eher L


----------



## BastiG83 (3. April 2018)

Ok danke für deine Antwort, gut dass du das mit der sitzrohrlänge erwähnst, hatte da schon bedenken da es ja in den testberichten bemängelt wird dass da so ein großer Sprung von 44 auf 49 zwischen M und L ist. Kann jetzt am Nachmittag eh das Capra mal ausfahren und werd mal sehen wie ich mit dem klar komme, das Cpara in L hat ne 45er Sitzrohrlänge

@goshawk 



goshawk schrieb:


> Hängt eventuell auch von dem Vorlieben ab. Viel springen und Park, dann eher M. Trails ballern oder DH, dann eher L



Fürn Park und DH hab ich ein Demo in größe M, verspielt darf das Meta trotzdem sein, trete ja nicht den Berg rauf damit ich beim runter fahren keinen Spaß hab, das will ich definitiv vermeiden


----------



## slash-sash (8. April 2018)

So, leider hat es ein wenig länger gedauert, als gedacht/gewünscht/gewollt. 
Heute hat @Bauerferdi den ersten Test-Slasher verbaut. 



 

Auch, wenn es nicht so ganz danach aussieht, er ist dicht. 
Jetzt ändere ich noch das Modell, dass er besser mit dem Rahmen abschließt und dann kann ich euch die ersten Slasher bauen. 
Ich habe noch ein paar PN‘s, von den Leuten, die Interesse hatten/haben. 
Wäre schön, wenn ihr mir noch mal kurz bestätigen könntet, wer nen Slasher haben wollen würde. 
Kann ja sein, dass der ein oder andere kein Interesse mehr hat. 
Euch nen schönes Wochenende bei besten bike-Wetter 

Besten Dank auch noch mal an dieser Stelle an @Bauerferdi, mit dem ich ein super Bike-Samstag hatte. Da geriet das Abformen so in den Hintergrund, dass ich es auch hätte vergessen können. 




Sascha


----------



## t-m-s (9. April 2018)

Nochmal zur Rahmengröße: Ich habe (bei 1,86m und ca. 80cm SL) vor meinem Aufbau Tobsucht.s 2017 L Rahmen mal probegefahren (vielen Dank dafür) und mich dann wegen des langen Sitzrohres für ein 2017 M entschieden. Nach dem ersten Einsatz mit sprungeinlagen im Gravity Trail Schäferskopf kann ich für mich nur sagen, dass das Rad perfekt für mich passt. Gerade im Mittelgebierge braucht es nicht zwangsläufig so lange Reachwerte. Vor ein paar Jahren wäre solche Reach-Werte noch bei XL Rahmen verbaut worden.
Allerdings glaube ich auch nicht das +/- 10mm im Reach einen riesen Unterschied machen. Man gewöhnt sich einfach dran. Mir fällt nur auf, dass viele Leute auf den neueren Bikes mit langem Reach in Anliegern dann doch vergleichsweise langsam Unterwegs sind.
Ich muss aber auch dazu sagen, dass ich bei einem 20mm kürzerem Sitzrohr auch zu L gegriffen hätte.


----------



## Bauerferdi (9. April 2018)

slash-sash schrieb:


> So, leider hat es ein wenig länger gedauert, als gedacht/gewünscht/gewollt.
> Heute hat @Bauerferdi den ersten Test-Slasher verbaut.
> Anhang anzeigen 716276
> 
> ...



Ich Danke dir Sascha!

Einmal für die tolle Bikerunde und für den echt geilen Slasher!
Ich werde den Slasher ab Mittwoch für eine Woche im Vinschgau auf Herz und Nieren prüfen.

Gruß
Ferdi


----------



## Sewerrider (11. April 2018)

Hi Leute, 

ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir ein Meta v4.2 zu zulegen und bin ein wenig unsicher wegen der Größe.  

Ich bin 1,86m groß mit einer Schritthöhe von 83,5cm und habe dazu auch noch recht lange Arme #affenindex 
Ich hatte bisher Räder in L mit einem Reach von ca. 460mm und die waren mir definitiv zu klein. Ich schwanke von den Daten und dem Gefühl her eher zu XL weil der Rahmen in L doch eher dem ähnelt was ich bisher gefahren bin.

Wenn zufällig jemand aus dem Raum Düsseldorf/Köln/Wuppertal oder Umgebung kommt und mir sein Meta in XL bzw. L zum Probesitzen zur verfügung stellen könnte würde mir das sehr helfen. 

Ich freue mich auf eure Tipps 


Grüße


Sewerrider


----------



## Ramend (12. April 2018)

Wir bräuchten mal ein Probesitz Liste bei so viel Anfragen


----------



## Tribal84 (13. April 2018)

Kann man gern machen - mein XL kann gerne in der Nähe von Mannheim Probe gerollt werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsucht. (13. April 2018)

Ramend schrieb:


> Wir bräuchten mal ein Probesitz Liste bei so viel Anfragen



würde meines auch zu Verfügung stellen:
61XXX PLZ - Mj 2017 - Gr. L (mit 33mm kurzem Vorbau)


----------



## pirata (13. April 2018)

Hallo,

wie regelt ihr das wenn ihr das meta an den Montageständer hängt? Habe sonst immer an der Sattelstütze geklemmt, aber beim meta habe ich die Lev Integra sattelstütze, und ohne an dem Zugschlauch zu ziehen und den hebel vorzuschieben komme ich kaum auf die Auszugshöhe für die Klemme.
Klemmt ihr das meta an einer anderen Stelle?

Vielen Dank

PS für so ein Slasher würde ich mich auch begeistern.


----------



## Diddo (13. April 2018)

Ich klemme es oberhalb der Dämpferverlängerung am Sitzrohr in den Montageständer, passt gerade so.


----------



## Philippop (13. April 2018)

pirata schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wie regelt ihr das wenn ihr das meta an den Montageständer hängt? Habe sonst immer an der Sattelstütze geklemmt, aber beim meta habe ich die Lev Integra sattelstütze, und ohne an dem Zugschlauch zu ziehen und den hebel vorzuschieben komme ich kaum auf die Auszugshöhe für die Klemme.
> Klemmt ihr das meta an einer anderen Stelle?
> ...



Ich fummel die Halteklauen immer ans  Sattelrohr im oberen Dreieck. Dann zuklappen der Klammer geht dann aber nur, wenn ich das Rad vorher nen bisl schräg drehe, damit‘s am Hinterrad vorbeipasst (hab nen Ständer vom Lidl)


----------



## slash-sash (13. April 2018)

Ich klemme mein Meta hier 



 

Ist zwar nen V4, aber an der Stelle ist es egal, was da an Bike unten dran hängt 

*PS: nen Slasher kannst du haben 



*
Sascha


----------



## goshawk (17. April 2018)

Hi Jungs, bin am Samstag in Freiburg zum Bikefestival/Testival. Ist jemand auch dort und hat zufällig auch sein Meta4.2 in L zur Hand?
Würde gerne mal aufsitzen/proberollen.
Gruß Rene


----------



## Bergamont-rider (20. April 2018)

Hat jemand bereits eine 2019er Lyrik verbaut oder vor, diese einzubauen? Ich würd mir die demnächst gerne besorgen, bin aber bzgl. der zwei Offset Varianten unsicher. 
Die kurze Offset Variante macht wahrscheinlich nur bei noch flacheren Lenkwinkeln Sinn, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe? Gegen einen kürzeren Radstand hätte ich nichts einzuwenden, im Fokus stünde aber die Agilität, das Rad soll nicht noch laufruhiger werden! Hat vielleicht jemand Erfahrungen?
Xl Rahmen, Gabel soll 170mm FW haben.
Danke


----------



## t-m-s (21. April 2018)

Der kürzere Offset macht das Rad laufruhiger, weil dadurch die Nachlaufstrecke größer wird. Ich würde mich auf jeden Fall dafür entscheiden. Ich meine bei 26" Gabeln war der Offset 38mm (also noch kürzer). Kleinere Laufräder wiederum verkürzen den Nachlauf.
Der Unterschied im Radstand ist zwar korrekterweise wieder etwas, was Agilität bringt. Bei der Größenordnung ist das denke ich aber mal vernachlässigbar.


----------



## Nurmi92 (22. April 2018)

Tim_Dh schrieb:


> Hey, wisst ihr was man machen kann damit die Pedale weiter von den kettenstreben entfernt sind?



bei mir das selbe. vor allem rechts ist es ziemlich beschissn, hätt ich so echt nicht erwartet, hab davor noch nie probleme mit den fersen an den streben gehabt. :/

bei den crankbrothers pedalen kann man längere achsen einbauen, find ich aber auch nicht unbedingt optimal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemminator (25. April 2018)

Sooo! Da ich nun Monate lang vergeblich auf mein Alu Spartan gewartet habe, kommt mir nun doch das Meta in dem BC Colorway ins Haus.

Hier mal der geplante Aufbau, Bilder folgen. 

Commencal Meta V4.2 green/orange/black Gr. M
Fox 36 Factory RC2 170mm
Fox DPX2 Factory
Acros Steuersatz
Race Face Next R Lenker mit 20mm Rise
Race Face Next R Vorbau, 30mm lang
Shigura MT5/Saint
Shimano XT M8000 Schaltwerk
Shimano XT M8000 Shifter
E13 9-46 Kasette
Bike Yoke Revive
Acros Nineteen Boost Naben / Spank Race 33 Team Felgen
Kenda Hellcat/Helldiver


----------



## Janduro (26. April 2018)

Hey, hört sich gut an der Aufbau. Allerdings solltest du noch einmal prüfen, ob Acros tatsächlich die Freigabe für die e13 Kassette gibt. Da gab es Probleme mit zerknirschten Freiläufen.


----------



## Stemminator (26. April 2018)

hirnlampe schrieb:


> Hey, hört sich gut an der Aufbau. Allerdings solltest du noch einmal prüfen, ob Acros tatsächlich die Freigabe für die e13 Kassette gibt. Da gab es Probleme mit zerknirschten Freiläufen.



Seid 2017 kein Problem mehr und offiziell frei gegeben. 
Wollte zuerst eine Gabaruk 10-48 verbauen aber die passt leider nicht, weil:
*"*Konstruktionsbedingt besitzt unsere Achse einen max. Außendurchmesser (end cap diamater) von 21,6mm. Die Gabaruk Kassette ist bis zu einem max. Außendurchmesser (end cap diameter) von 20,2mm ausgelegt. Daher ist diese Kassette leider nicht mit unserer Nabe kompatibel.*"*

Lg


----------



## Janduro (26. April 2018)

Sauber, da tun sich ja für mich ganz neue Möglichkeiten auf 
Danke für die Info und viel Spaß schon einmal mit dem Meta!


----------



## Stemminator (26. April 2018)

Danke dir!
Probefahren im PLZ:53894 wird dann zukünftig kein Problem sein.

Hier noch die offizielle Antwort:



> Hallo Daniel,
> ja die e13 Kassette ist kompatibel für alle Naben/Freiläufe ab 2017.
> Beste Grüße
> Manuel
> Team ACROS



Da hat doch jemand vor kurzem eine Abdeckung für den hinterbau entwickelt, finde das Posting nicht mehr?


----------



## Diddo (26. April 2018)

Stemminator schrieb:


> Da hat doch jemand vor kurzem eine Abdeckung für den hinterbau entwickelt, finde das Posting nicht mehr?



Schreib mal @slash-sash an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redyyy (2. Mai 2018)

Hat hier schon jemand ein generalüberholtes Meta bei Commencal gekauft und Erfahrungen?
Kann man da sorglos zuschlagen?


----------



## Philippop (2. Mai 2018)

Redyyy schrieb:


> Hat hier schon jemand ein generalüberholtes Meta bei Commencal gekauft und Erfahrungen?
> Kann man da sorglos zuschlagen?


Ich hatte ein paar Mal sehr netten/schnellen Kontakt mit denen per Mail. Machte den Eindruck als seien sie wirklich um guten Service und zufriedene Kunden bemüht. Auch obwohl ich erwähnt hatte, dass ich einen gebrauchten Rahmen gekauft habe und das nicht direkt über Commencal => Ich glaube nicht, dass sie dir Schrott verkaufen würden


----------



## Ramend (2. Mai 2018)

Guden, 

Ich hab jetzt seit ca. 4 Monaten mein Commencal und jetzt fängt der Lack an abzuplatze einmal am oberrohr und einmal am Hinterbau direkt an der Schraubverbindungen am Oberhoheit Isses vermutlich Steinschlag aber an einer seh komischen Stelle... am Hinterbau kann ich mir es nich erklären ist das bei euch auch so ? Soll ich den Jungs mal schreiben ? Ist ein 2017er Rahmen in schwarz 

Gruß Robin


----------



## wildsaufr (2. Mai 2018)

Hallo Ramend,
Ich würde es auf jeden Fall melden. Ich habe mit dem Lack am 2018‘ner Modell shiny gun Metall auch so meine Probleme! Nur vom Staub abwischen habe ich lauter Kratzer im Lack. Oder mir fletschte mal ein kleiner Ast beim hoch schieben an den Hinterbau, und schon eine Macke drin. Kenne ich von anderen Rahmen und dem Lack nicht so. 

Schönen Abend noch.


----------



## Stemminator (2. Mai 2018)

Mehr Bilder kommen dann die Tage.


----------



## Dusius (3. Mai 2018)

Also an meinem 17er ist der Lack tip top, von alleine platzt da nichts ab, melden würde ich es aber auch an deiner Stelle.


----------



## lighter (8. Mai 2018)

Braucht jemand einen Fox Float X2?
Gebe meinen 5 Monate gefahrenen ab. 
Natürlich in 230x60 mit 5 volume spacers


----------



## Stemminator (8. Mai 2018)

Blöde frage, hat jemand die OneUp Ketten Führung am Meta montiert?

Irgendwie sitzt mit die Halterung viel zu nah an der Strebe. Die Schraube vom Guide, welche ein Stück herausragt, habe ich schon gekürzt, da diese definitiv an die Strebe gekommen wäre...


----------



## Ramend (8. Mai 2018)

H


Stemminator schrieb:


> Blöde frage, hat jemand die OneUp Ketten Führung am Meta montiert?
> 
> Irgendwie sitzt mit die Halterung viel zu nah an der Strebe. Die Schraube vom Guide, welche ein Stück herausragt, habe ich schon gekürzt, da diese definitiv an die Strebe gekommen wäre...




Also ich hab ne andere kefü von e13 musst die aber mit spacern  und Unterleg Scheiben unterfüttern das die weit Genung ans Blatt geht wird wahrscheinlich bei dir genau so sein ich glaub die iscg  Aufnahme sitzt weit drinne


----------



## niermem2 (9. Mai 2018)

Das Problem bei der Kettenführung ist das boost Maß des Kettenblatts. Ich habe eine KeFü von Shovel, bei der unterlegscheiben dabei waren um auf das richtige Maß zu kommen. Bei der GX Kurbel die montiert war habe ich 3 unterlegscheiben benötigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsucht. (9. Mai 2018)

Stemminator schrieb:


> Blöde frage, hat jemand die OneUp Ketten Führung am Meta montiert?
> 
> Irgendwie sitzt mit die Halterung viel zu nah an der Strebe. Die Schraube vom Guide, welche ein Stück herausragt, habe ich schon gekürzt, da diese definitiv an die Strebe gekommen wäre...



Glaube, ich musste bisher an jedem meiner Räder die Kettenführung mal mehr und mal weniger spacern


----------



## Stemminator (13. Mai 2018)

Das Gestell der Führung kommt an die Schweißnaht der Strebe, daher bleibt sie erstmal ab.  

Haben nun die erste Jungfernfahrt hinter uns und an der E1 teilgenommen. Vernünftige Fotos und Gewichtsangaben folgen demnächst.


----------



## JeremyW (15. Mai 2018)

Hy Biker Kollegen,

wollte nochmal fragen ob zufällig jemand in der nähe von Ravensburg oder Bodensee nähe PLZ 88... gibt der ein Meta in L oder M hat.
Würde mega gern mal eins Proberollen da ich am überlegen bin mir eins zuzulegen.

THX


----------



## Nurmi92 (16. Mai 2018)

hallo eine frage: hat jemand fürs meta am 4.2 eine andere achse verbaut, mit schnellspanner? würde gerne eine dt swiss bestellen, nur finde ich keine die passt? https://www.dtswiss.com/de/produkte/naben-rws/rws/12-mm/


----------



## psycho82 (18. Mai 2018)

JeremyW schrieb:


> Hy Biker Kollegen,
> 
> wollte nochmal fragen ob zufällig jemand in der nähe von Ravensburg oder Bodensee nähe PLZ 88... gibt der ein Meta in L oder M hat.
> Würde mega gern mal eins Proberollen da ich am überlegen bin mir eins zuzulegen.
> ...



Komme auch aus RV und hätte das gleiche Anliegen...Wobei das M für mich lt. Geo Daten trotz 1,80 und Schrittlänge 84cm zum proberollen interessanter wäre... beim L finde ich das Sitzrohr einfach zu lang


----------



## lighter (23. Mai 2018)

Neuer Dämpfer


----------



## Diddo (23. Mai 2018)

psycho82 schrieb:


> beim L finde ich das Sitzrohr einfach zu lang



125mm Reverb passt bei L mit 82cm Schrittlänge


----------



## Jakten (23. Mai 2018)

490er Sitzrohr (AM V4) und mit 82er Schrittlänge eine Revive 160 drin. Hab sogar noch Luft.


----------



## Nurmi92 (23. Mai 2018)

psycho82 schrieb:


> Komme auch aus RV und hätte das gleiche Anliegen...Wobei das M für mich lt. Geo Daten trotz 1,80 und Schrittlänge 84cm zum proberollen interessanter wäre... beim L finde ich das Sitzrohr einfach zu lang



das geht schon mit dem Large. hab 86 schrittlänge und bei der 150er stütze noch ca 5cm platz nach unten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemminator (24. Mai 2018)

Habe mit 173cm zum M gegriffen und fahre es Aktuell sogar mit einem 35mm Vorbau. 
Bei 180cm würde ich persönlich aber schon zu L greifen, das Sitzrohr wird dir da keine Probleme machen.


----------



## WOBRider (25. Mai 2018)

Stemminator schrieb:


> Das Gestell der Führung kommt an die Schweißnaht der Strebe, daher bleibt sie erstmal ab.
> 
> Haben nun die erste Jungfernfahrt hinter uns und an der E1 teilgenommen. Vernünftige Fotos und Gewichtsangaben folgen demnächst.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 729140



Hast du das Bike a la carte geordert?
Hast schon gewogen?

Abschließend:
Sehr geniales Bike!


----------



## Stemminator (26. Mai 2018)

Danke dir!

Ne, das steht noch aus. Ich möchte erst noch die NextR Kurbeln Montieren. Dann ist es erstmal Final was für Parts angeht.

Das a'la Cart Programm ist für mich weggefallen, da es das BC Colorway bei Probike gute 300€ günstiger zu kaufen gibt und Commencal den DPX2 nicht im a'la Cart Programm anbieten wird.


----------



## Ramend (29. Mai 2018)

Morsche,
 Mein Meta hatte am Wochenende auch sein ersten Renneneinsatz beim Coup de France in Raon Le Etappe War zwar gesundheitlich angeschlagen und die über 3000 Hm haben mir zugesetzt bin aber von dem Rad noch mehr begeistert !!! - ich bin immer wie erstaunt wie präzise es sich fahren lässt ❤️ Indon. Frankreich ist das Fahread definitiv kein Exot in allen Farben und Ausstaungen anzutreffen


----------



## Stemminator (30. Mai 2018)

Will zufällig jemand sein Meta in M oder L verkaufen?


----------



## slash-sash (30. Mai 2018)

Nur das Meta V4. Und erst ab Mitte Juli. 




Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fekl (30. Mai 2018)

Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir ein Meta 4.2 TR oder AM zu holen. Eigentlich würde das TR reichen, da es noch verspielter, und etwas leichter sein sollte, etwas besser bergauf gehen sollte und es perfekt die Lücke zwischen meinem Hardtail und meinem Supreme FR füllen sollte. Allerdings erscheint mir die Ausstattung beim AM irgendwie stimmiger. Hat jemand schonmal beide gefahren? Eigentlich ist mir ein Enduro zu nah an meinem Parkbike. Und kennt jemand einen vernünftigen Shop, der die Dinger auch auf Raten verkauft?


----------



## Cooperinho (1. Juni 2018)

Hey Fekl,

habe mein AM 4.2 vor ein paar Wochen bei AST-Bikes in Breitengüßach geholt, kann ich dir nur empfehlen 

http://www.ast-bikes.de/

LG


----------



## niermem2 (4. Juni 2018)

Hallo,

vielleicht hat ja jemand von euch ein ähnliches Problem:
bei mir scheint es an meinem 2 Monate altem Meta V4.2 an der Umlenkung reibung des Lagersitztes am Yoke zu geben. Habe mal versucht es in einem Bild zu zeigen.






Kennt dieses Problem jemand?

Danke!


----------



## Stemminator (4. Juni 2018)

Schaue mal nach, wenn ich daheim bin! 
Wir haben nun den ersten Bikepark Besuch hinter uns und den Bikepark in Hürtgenwald unter die Stollen genommen - die Kiste rennt!


----------



## Diddo (4. Juni 2018)

@niermem2 Das sieht aus als wenn die Schrauben viel zu weit aus dem Rocker stehen. Auf dem zweiten Foto sieht es auf der rechten Seite auch aus als wenn da ein Spalt zwischen Schraube und Lager ist.
Laut Techbook sollten die Schrauben flach sein: https://tech.commencal.com/bike/META-AM-V4.2-NEW-ZEALAND-650B-BRUSHED--2018/302.html und dann "Rocker 2"


----------



## niermem2 (4. Juni 2018)

Offizielle Antwort von Commencal innerhalb weniger Stunden erhalten. 
Ist wohl ein bekanntes Problem. Passiert wenn der Hinterbau eingefedert ist und seitliche Belastung auf diesen kommt.
Lösungsvorschlag ist die Lagerschrauben in der sitzstrebe mit locktite zu sichern...


----------



## dilligaf_1 (4. Juni 2018)

Also für mich sieht es so aus als ob die schraube einfach lose ist.

Kann mir jemand die genaue Bezeichnung bzw. Maße der Lager sagen? muss die dringend mal tauschen.


----------



## nihi71 (10. Juni 2018)

Mal nebenher:

wer bei der *Größe M *eine *Sattelstütze *mit *mehr Hub *montieren möchte: die *KS LEV Integra (442) passt *bei 150mm Hub. Sie lässt sich bis Anschlag der oberen Führung in das Sattelrohr einstecken.

..und weiterhin viel Spaß


----------



## slash-sash (12. Juni 2018)

Ich habe aktuell noch 2 hier liegen!



 

Evtl. geht einer noch weg; wäre immer noch einer zu haben. 
Ich komme sonst erst wieder übernächste Woche zum produzieren. 
Also falls noch jemand einen braucht, eben Bescheid geben. 



Sascha


----------



## BikerMike84 (14. Juni 2018)

Servus zusammen,

ich spiele im Moment mit dem Gedanken mir ein Meta V4.2 Frameset zu zulegen.

Was wiegt der Rahmen denn ohne Dämpfer?

Habe zum Bike ansich ein paar Fragen, wie verspielt fährt es sich denn und hat der Hinterbau gut Pop oder ist es eher eine Sänfte?

Bei 1,80 SL86 sollte es schon L sein?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el_carnicero (14. Juni 2018)

Hi
Bin ebenfalls 1.80 und mE ist L perfekt. 
Cheers


----------



## Tribal84 (14. Juni 2018)

BikerMike84 schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> 
> ich spiele im Moment mit dem Gedanken mir ein Meta V4.2 Frameset zu zulegen.
> 
> ...




https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2207193

XL zwar aber viel weniger wird es nicht


----------



## Stemminator (14. Juni 2018)

Ich muss mich mit meinem Dämpfer noch auseinander setzten, der Hinterbau könnte etwas mehr Pop vertragen. 
Finde das es sich ziemlich ausbalanciert fährt und man Ohne Probleme mit dem Meta seinen Spieltrieb ausleben kann.


----------



## BikerMike84 (14. Juni 2018)

Danke schon mal für die Infos, was wiegen den Eure aufbauten so?

Mein aktuelles Bike würde als Teilespender dienen, wil nur den Rahmen tauschen incl Dämpfer (mein Float X2 mit 222x70 passt ja leider nicht, da metrisch)


----------



## Tribal84 (14. Juni 2018)

Meins wiegt fertig knapp unter 14 mit allem drum und dran in XL


----------



## BikerMike84 (14. Juni 2018)

Tribal84 schrieb:


> Meins wiegt fertig knapp unter 14 mit allem drum und dran in XL



Was hast du denn für Parts verbaut?

Das wäre meine Partliste vom alten Bike, sollte alles bis auf Dämpfer inc Meta passen:
Fox 36 170mm
Dämpfer noch offen vllt Float X2???
Laufradsatz Stans Flow MK3 + DT350 mit Maxxis 2,5WT DHF / Agressor
SRAM GX Eagle mit SIXC Kurbel
Hope Pedale
Bikeyoke Revive 160 + Pro Turnix Carbon Sattel
Syntace Megaforce 40 + RaceFace Sixc Lenker, Ergon GD1
Magura MT5 rundum

Denke da kommt ich schon gut über 14kg


----------



## lighter (14. Juni 2018)

Zur Info:

Meta AM 4.2 mit Coil Dämpfer fährt sich bombe!
Hab den DHX2 jetzt seit kurzem verbaut und muss sagen, dass er sich für mich wirklich sehr viel besser fährt als sein Vorgänger Float X2. Das Ansprechverhalten ist ne ganz andere Nummer. Außerdem hab ich das Gefühl die Druckstufen viel weiter zumachen zu können ohne an Ansprechverhalten einzubüßen. Dadurch habe ich bei großen und schnellen Schlägen / verpatzten Landungen gefühlt mehr Reserven, und hab das Gefühl in Anliegern und auf Kickern höher im Federweg zu stehen und mehr Feedback / weniger Schwammigkeit zu haben. Und trotzdem bügelt das Heck Steinfelder und Wurzelteppiche wie sau.
Und das nachdem ich ursprünglich davon ausging zu wenig Progression zu haben (s. dieser Thread, Post 452 und nachfolgend)
Scheinbar war doch die Dämpfung die Lösung, nur hab ich das beim X2 halt nicht hinbekommen, ohne das Gefühl zu haben, dass ich n Stück Holz im Rahmen hab

Aufgrund dieser Erfahrung habe heute entschieden meine Gabel ebenfalls auf Coil umzurüsten. Hab mir das Push ACS3 Conversion Kit für meine 17er 36 RC2 bestellt.
Ich bin echt gespannt wie es wird. Bin noch nie ne Coilgabel gefahren. Mir ist klar, dass meine Gabel echt gut funktioniert und ich bin nicht unzufrieden. Aber nach der Erfahrung mit dem Dämpfer will ich einfach wissen ob da vielleicht noch Luft (bzw Stahl ) nach oben ist.

Nächste Woche sollte es da sein.

Grüßle


----------



## Ozzi (15. Juni 2018)

auf den dhx2 coil schiele ich schon über ein jahr 
aber dazu müsste mir jemand den float x2 abnehmen, was angesichts des metrischen maßes verkaufstechnisch nicht so einfach zu sein scheint 
hätte aber auch noch den float x2 in 240x76... ebenfalls zum tausch gegen die coil-version 

wer will, wer will, wer hat noch nicht?!


----------



## Tribal84 (15. Juni 2018)

Mir geht es ähnlich dhx2 oder cc inline mit leichter Feder..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lighter (15. Juni 2018)

Ozzi schrieb:


> auf den dhx2 coil schiele ich schon über ein jahr
> aber dazu müsste mir jemand den float x2 abnehmen, was angesichts des metrischen maßes verkaufstechnisch nicht so einfach zu sein scheint
> hätte aber auch noch den float x2 in 240x76... ebenfalls zum tausch gegen die coil-version
> 
> wer will, wer will, wer hat noch nicht?!



Ich habe den Dämpfer im Bikemarkt innerhalb von ein zwei Tagen verkauft. Zugegeben - nur eine Anfrage, aber im Idealfall reicht das ja

Bezüglich DHX2, ruf mal bei Commencal an. Solltest du dein Bike da gekauft haben, helfen die dir sicher gerne weiter, solltest du mit dem OEM Dämpfer unzufrieden sein Weil Aftermarket will man den ja nicht wirklich kaufen für 1000€ inkl SLS


----------



## lighter (15. Juni 2018)

Ich glaube nicht dass ihr VK Probleme habt. Der 230*60 müsste sich relativ einfach auf 230*65 traveln lassen.. und damit deckt er dann schon ne Menge Bikes ab. Meta natürlich, Supreme SX, Capra 29, Nomad v4, das letzte Patrol nur um ein paar Beispiele zu nennen. Metric ist in der Modellvielfalt auf jeden Fall angekommen und das aktuelle Angebot an Aftermarket Dämpfern ist klein und teuer.


----------



## BikerMike84 (15. Juni 2018)

In Testberichten liest man immer wieder, dass man beim Pedalieren mit der Ferse an die Sitzstrebe stöst, habt ihr da ähnlich Erfahrungen oder ist das erst bei wirklich großen Füßen der Fall?


----------



## Ozzi (15. Juni 2018)

lighter schrieb:


> Ich habe den Dämpfer im Bikemarkt innerhalb von ein zwei Tagen verkauft. Zugegeben - nur eine Anfrage, aber im Idealfall reicht das ja
> 
> Bezüglich DHX2, ruf mal bei Commencal an. Solltest du dein Bike da gekauft haben, helfen die dir sicher gerne weiter, solltest du mit dem OEM Dämpfer unzufrieden sein Weil Aftermarket will man den ja nicht wirklich kaufen für 1000€ inkl SLS



naja mit oem is da nix...
habe nur aftermarketware an den bikes, da mit komplettbikes in der regel nix taugen.. abgesehen davon schraube ich auch nur zu gern meine drahtesel selbst zusammen 
aber von den preisen halte ich natürlich auch nix... das höchste, was ich damals 2016 für den neuen dhx2 coil bezahlt habe, waren 560eus + 150 für die sls... das kommt mir aber nicht wieder vor, dafür ist mir der wertverfall zu groß, bei zugegeben relativ durchschaubarer technik, wenn man denn einen gebrauchten billig kauft und serviced.. 

ich werd mal am wochenende im bikemarkt inserieren, vielleicht hab ich ja auch glück 
wenn nicht, is auch halb so wild... die bikes fahren sich sehr gut, es bleibt halt lediglich die antreibende frage im hinterkopf, obs mit coil doch noch besser geht


----------



## Stemminator (15. Juni 2018)

Den X2 in 230x60mm wirst du bestimmt schnell los.



BikerMike84 schrieb:


> In Testberichten liest man immer wieder, dass man beim Pedalieren mit der Ferse an die Sitzstrebe stöst, habt ihr da ähnlich Erfahrungen oder ist das erst bei wirklich großen Füßen der Fall?



Kommt man ab und an dran, aber direkt gespürt habe ich es bisher noch nicht. War bei meinem Damper aber genauso, daher kann es auch etwas mit meiner Fußstellung zu tun haben. Werde Mal berichten wenn ich mich auf Klickies Probiert habe.


----------



## Jo17502 (18. Juni 2018)

Hallo,

ich bin am überlegen mir ein V 4.2 zu kaufen, jedoch habe ich noch einige Fragen die ihr mir hier vielleicht beantworten könntet.
Gleich zu Beginn ich suche ein Bike für alles also Bikeparkeinsatz aber auch Touren. Budget 3700€.
Kann mir jemand etwas über das Fahrverhalten, sowie Stärken und Schwächen des Bikes berichten?
Würdet ihr ein Serienbike oder ein Selbstzusammengestelltes aus dem "Al la Carte" Programm wählen?
Danke schonmal im Vorraus für die Antworten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarkMTB-04 (20. Juni 2018)

Hallo ich habe mir ich habe mir vor kurzem das Meta V4.2 in M gekauft. Zusätzlich habe ich mir das Ride Alpha Angle Set mitbestellt. und ich kann sagen ich bin noch kein besseres Bike gefahren wenn es um den Downhill Aspekt geht. Es hat finde ich eine sehr gut Balance zwischen Laufruhe und verspieltheit. Kann allerdings nicht sagen wie es sich ohne Angle Set fährt (5mm Länger und 0,5 flacherer Lenkwinkel) 
Von da her in unseren Deutschen Bikeparks absolut ausreichend.


----------



## Stemminator (20. Juni 2018)

Jo17502 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin am überlegen mir ein V 4.2 zu kaufen, jedoch habe ich noch einige Fragen die ihr mir hier vielleicht beantworten könntet.
> Gleich zu Beginn ich suche ein Bike für alles also Bikeparkeinsatz aber auch Touren. Budget 3700€.
> ...



Wenn dir eins der Serien Bikes von der Ausstattung her zusagt, warum nicht?
Bist du dem Schrauben nicht abgeneigt, hast du über das la Carte Programm die Möglichkeit dir die benötigten Teile zum Rahmen hinzu zu bestellen, sofern es die gewünschten Hersteller/Parts dort zu kaufen gibt. Alles andere kannst du dir ja sonst bei Online Händlern, aus dem Bikemarkt, Ebay Kleinanzeigen etc. zusammen kaufen. Mit 3700€ stehen dir auf jeden Fall beide Möglichkeiten offen.

Vom Fahrverhalten her finde ich das Meta auch sehr ausgeglichen und vielseitig. Die letzte erste Tour mit dem Meta (30,4km/1345hm) ließ sich genau so Problemlos bewerkstelligen wie der letzte Bikepark besuch im ruppigen Hürtgenwald. Ich war echt überrascht wie gut und schnell das Meta durch die Mondlandschaft marschiert ist. Ich muss mich nur noch mit dem Dämpfer auseinander setzen, der Hinterbau könnte etwas mehr Pop vertragen.


----------



## Jo17502 (20. Juni 2018)

Erstmal vielen Dank für die Antworten.
Würdet ihr das bike eher mit Coil oder Luftdämpfer fahren?


----------



## MarkMTB-04 (20. Juni 2018)

Also ich hab jetzt einen Luftdämpfer ( FOX DPX2) ohne Spacer und er schlägt mir zu schnell durch muss mir unbedingt noch das Spacer Kit kaufen. Also ich würde eher zur Luft tendieren die haben einfach mehr Progression. Allerdings kann das auch an meiner Fahrweise liegen denn die Pros fahren das Rad ja auch oft mit Coil. Auf meinem Propain Rage  fahr ich auch einen Vivid Coil das fühlt sich halt grade am Anfang vom Federweg sehr sensibel an.
Das wird bei dir darauf ankommen ob du eher Rennen fährst und viel Grip willst oder ob du den Ganzen Tag nur am Rumspielen bist mit Sprüngen etc.


----------



## Jo17502 (20. Juni 2018)

Also ich bin mir relativ unschlüssig. Ich fahr relativ sprunglastig also auch große Sprünge und halt auch manchmal trails und wiege mit Protektoren und allem 65 kg



MarkMTB-04 schrieb:


> Also ich hab jetzt einen Luftdämpfer ( FOX DPX2) ohne Spacer und er schlägt mir zu schnell durch muss mir unbedingt noch das Spacer Kit kaufen. Also ich würde eher zur Luft tendieren die haben einfach mehr Progression. Allerdings kann das auch an meiner Fahrweise liegen denn die Pros fahren das Rad ja auch oft mit Coil. Auf meinem Propain Rage  fahr ich auch einen Vivid Coil das fühlt sich halt grade am Anfang vom Federweg sehr sensibel an.
> Das wird bei dir darauf ankommen ob du eher Rennen fährst und viel Grip willst oder ob du den Ganzen Tag nur am Rumspielen bist mit Sprüngen etc.


----------



## MarkMTB-04 (20. Juni 2018)

Dann sind wir ja sehr ähnlich veranlagt. Dann auf jeden Fall den Luftdämpfer schön Spacer reingepackt und passt das  ich Fahr ja selbst das V4.2 Essential und kann mich soweit nicht beschweren bis auf das dieses Set mit Spacern 25 euro kostet für so n paar Plastikringe  Ausserdem komm ich auch nur auf 60 KG


----------



## Jo17502 (20. Juni 2018)

MarkMTB-04 schrieb:


> Dann sind wir ja sehr ähnlich veranlagt. Dann auf jeden Fall den Luftdämpfer schön Spacer reingepackt und passt das  ich Fahr ja selbst das V4.2 Essential und kann mich soweit nicht beschweren bis auf das dieses Set mit Spacern 25 euro kostet für so n paar Plastikringe  Ausserdem komm ich auch nur auf 60 KG


Danke! In welcher Größe fährst du es? Und hast du vielleicht ein Bild?


----------



## MarkMTB-04 (20. Juni 2018)

Ich bin 176 groß und fahr es in M was hättest du denn gern für ein Bild


----------



## Jo17502 (20. Juni 2018)

Einfach vom Bike


----------



## MarkMTB-04 (20. Juni 2018)

Bitteschön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jo17502 (20. Juni 2018)

MarkMTB-04 schrieb:


> Bitteschön


Danke! Schönes Bike haste... Ich brauche mit meinen 179 cm aber eher das l


----------



## MarkMTB-04 (20. Juni 2018)

Ja ist macht sinn denn du hast au eine 150mm Sattelstüze das wird vermutlich auch mein nächstes Upgrade...


----------



## MarkMTB-04 (20. Juni 2018)

Man kann ja auch mal fragen wer in seiner nähe Probesitzen machen würde


----------



## Jo17502 (20. Juni 2018)

Ich fahr mein aktuelles Bike wahrscheinlich noch bis zum Herbst wollte nur Mal einwenig fragen. Vielleicht sind bis dort hin die aktuellen Modelle ja reduziert


----------



## MarkMTB-04 (20. Juni 2018)

Ja kommt schon vor das sie Reduziert werden aber dann haben sie die bikes meist nur in S und xl


----------



## lighter (21. Juni 2018)

MarkMTB-04 schrieb:


> Ja ist macht sinn denn du hast au eine 150mm Sattelstüze das wird vermutlich auch mein nächstes Upgrade...



Will ich auch schon lange.. Hat jemand Erfahrungen welche 150er sich ganz reinschieben lässt bei Rahmengröße M?
Habe die 125er Reverb ganz drin, zur optimalen Hochfahrposition fehlen aber gut 2cm.


----------



## ChrisH89 (21. Juni 2018)

Hallo liebe Community,
ich bräuchte eure Hilfe bei einer Kaufentscheidung:
Ich überlege mir das Meta AM V4.2 Ride für 2499€ zuzulegen. Zur Auswahl steht ebenso das neue Canyon Torque AL 6.0

Beim Torque weiß ich dass mir die Geometrie gefällt, da ich es bei nem Freund Probefahren konnte und ich kann mir sicher sein dass es auch mit größeren Drops und Sprüngen klarkommt.
Kann man mit dem Meta ohne Bedenken 2m Drops, große Sprünge und extrem verblocktes Gelände fahren und ist es somit unbeschränkt Bikepark-tauglich?

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen!

PS: Wohnt zufällig jmd mit nem Meta im Saarland oder im Umkreis davon in RLP, bei dem ich mir das Bike mal anschaun könnte?

Gruß
Christian


----------



## 4Stroke (21. Juni 2018)

ChrisH89 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Community,
> ich bräuchte eure Hilfe bei einer Kaufentscheidung:
> Ich überlege mir das Meta AM V4.2 Ride für 2499€ zuzulegen. Zur Auswahl steht ebenso das neue Canyon Torque AL 6.0
> 
> ...



Sieh dir doch mal das Commencal Supreme SX an.


----------



## ChrisH89 (21. Juni 2018)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Sieh dir doch mal das Commencal Supreme SX an.



danke, aber das liegt leider ein gutes stück über meinem Preislimit von 2600€ :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikerMike84 (21. Juni 2018)

lighter schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrungen welche 150er sich ganz reinschieben



Welche Einstecktiefe hat denn das Sitzrohr? Die Bikeyoke Revive baut recht kurz, die OneUp könnte auch passen und man kann den Hub traveln.


----------



## Ozzi (21. Juni 2018)

männers aus der coil-fraktion: gibts irgendwo nen federhärten-rechner fürs 4.2 bzw. wie das hinterbau-verhältnis is?
die seite, die ich seit jahren in meinen favs hatte, ist derweil offline 

als kleine umfrage nebenbei:
mit welcher härte fahrt ihr + bei welchem gewicht?


----------



## lighter (21. Juni 2018)

Ozzi schrieb:


> männers aus der coil-fraktion: gibts irgendwo nen federhärten-rechner fürs 4.2 bzw. wie das hinterbau-verhältnis is?
> die seite, die ich seit jahren in meinen favs hatte, ist derweil offline
> 
> als kleine umfrage nebenbei:
> mit welcher härte fahrt ihr + bei welchem gewicht?




Ich hab einfach bei Commencal angerufen und gefragt.
Alternativ kannst du auch bei Cane Creek auf der Seite rechnen.
Das Hinterbau Verhältnis ergibt sich ja recht einfach aus Travel und Hub.

84 kg nackig, ca. 90 kg mit Protektor und Rucksack. DHX2 mit 550er Feder ohne Preload und 2 Clicks HSC sowie 6 Clicks LSC (von offen).


----------



## Bergamont-rider (21. Juni 2018)

ChrisH89 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Community,
> 
> Kann man mit dem Meta ohne Bedenken 2m Drops, große Sprünge und extrem verblocktes Gelände fahren und ist es somit unbeschränkt Bikepark-tauglich?



Ja! War vor ein Paar Wochen in Lac Blanc und auch in Hürtgenwald und erstaunt wie gut das Rad im Park geht.. Das Rad lief auf R-Line etc. wunderbar, habe meinen Freerider nicht vermisst! Denke was das angeht musst du dir beim Meta keine Sorgen machen!


----------



## ChrisH89 (21. Juni 2018)

Bergamont-rider schrieb:


> Ja! War vor ein Paar Wochen in Lac Blanc und auch in Hürtgenwald und erstaunt wie gut das Rad im Park geht.. Das Rad lief auf R-Line etc. wunderbar, habe meinen Freerider nicht vermisst! Denke was das angeht musst du dir beim Meta keine Sorgen machen!



Super, danke für das Feedback ;-)


----------



## lighter (22. Juni 2018)

MarkMTB-04 schrieb:


> 5mm Länger und 0,5 flacherer Lenkwinkel)



Hattest du im Vorfeld mit Commencal darüber gesprochen? Wie flach darf man denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarkMTB-04 (22. Juni 2018)

Ne gesprochen habe ich mit Commencal darüber nicht, aber ich bin einfach Fan von flachen Lenkwinkeln und ich bin durch Yoann Barellis Pro Bike auf den Steuersatz gestoßen  https://www.commencal-store.de/ride-alpha-head-ec44-ec56-offset-5mm-c2x19925321


----------



## Ozzi (24. Juni 2018)

Den Float X2 hab ich dann sogar zügig gegen einen neuen 18er DHX2 Coil 2pos getauscht bekommen... hätte ich garnicht gedacht, da es eigentlich keine DHX2 Coil im Bikemarkt gibt und wenn dann nur für das 216er oder 241er EBL Maß. 

Jetzt bräucht ich nur noch jemanden der ne 450er SLS Feder gegen eine 550er tauschen mag. Freiwillige vor!


----------



## Stemminator (29. Juni 2018)

Stemminator schrieb:


> Probike hat einige 2018er Commencal Meta V4.2 Rahmen stark Reduziert. Preise gehen ab 699€ los.
> 
> Link: https://www.probikeshop.ch/de/de/mt...25&page=1&display_mode=2&sales=false&549=8280


----------



## Bluton (30. Juni 2018)

niermem2 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> vielleicht hat ja jemand von euch ein ähnliches Problem:
> bei mir scheint es an meinem 2 Monate altem Meta V4.2 an der Umlenkung reibung des Lagersitztes am Yoke zu geben. Habe mal versucht es in einem Bild zu zeigen.
> ...



SCHRAUBEN NACHZIEHEN!!
Hatte selbes Problem. Die Schraubensicherung von Commencal ist bei den V4.2 Modellen nicht die beste. Genauso, wie die Lager. Die sind ebenso Müll. Am besten vor Ablauf der 6 Monate Gewährleistung auf die Lager neue anfordern!!
Grüße Jan


----------



## BikerMike84 (30. Juni 2018)

Danke für den Link, hatte schon vor ein paar Tagen zugeschlagen. Am Montag kommt der Rahmen und ich freue mich auf den Aufbau.


----------



## Ozzi (30. Juni 2018)

den dunkelgrünen mit orangener schrift in xl... das wäre ne option 
mag jemand der xl-fraktion auf orange umsatteln? ^^


----------



## Ozzi (2. Juli 2018)

umstieg auf coil vollzogen  .., allerdings fehlt mir noch ne 550er feder... die 450er is doch bissl zu weich für meine 93kg


----------



## MarkMTB-04 (2. Juli 2018)

Boa sieht schon Böse aus


----------



## dvd78 (5. Juli 2018)

Hi, hat hier jemand erfahrungen zum Charakter vom Meta 4.2 im vgl zu Alutech fanes oder yt capra bzgl uphilltauglichkeit, bergab Potenz und agilität?
Optisch find ich das bike schon sehr fein...


----------



## MarkMTB-04 (5. Juli 2018)

Ja also ich bin öfter mal das Capra von einem Kumpel gefahren. (Capra CF 2016) Ich würde sagen das Meta ist der bessere Kletterer allerdings wiegt es halt unterm Strich aber ein bisschen mehr. Auf dem Downhill machen beide Räder Spaß und ich würde sagen das Capra ist das laufruhigere Rad.Das Meta ist in meinen Augen das verspieltere Rad. Letztendlich sind beide Gut wie fast jedes enduro heut zu Tage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ramend (5. Juli 2018)

Hatt Schon Mal jemand ne Saint am Commencal Verbaut ? hab grad bisschen Probleme mit dem hinteren Bremsleitungsanschluss die wird Stark abgeknickt (Sattel noch nicht richtig verbaut weil richtiger Halter noch nicht da ist) denkt ihr das is tragisch ? Oder hat jemand ne Lösungs Idee ? Die Leitung schaut deutlich tiefer als die schwingen unten raus


----------



## dvd78 (5. Juli 2018)

Danke Mark, das hört sich mal sehr gut an. 
Meta = Besserer kletterer und verspielter als capra, aber etwas weniger laufruhig. Das würde mir genau entgegen kommen. Aus den reviews im Netz hatte ich das so nicht rauslesen können

Freue mich über weitere Erfahrungsberichte vs Capra und Fanes!


----------



## MarkMTB-04 (5. Juli 2018)

Kein Problem


----------



## MarkMTB-04 (5. Juli 2018)

Vielleicht gibts ja in deiner nähe jemanden der dich mal Probe fahren lässt. Ist halt bei Versendern immer schwer mal vorher auf so einem Stuhl zu fahren.


----------



## Tobsucht. (5. Juli 2018)

Ramend schrieb:


> Hatt Schon Mal jemand ne Saint am Commencal Verbaut ? hab grad bisschen Probleme mit dem hinteren Bremsleitungsanschluss die wird Stark abgeknickt (Sattel noch nicht richtig verbaut weil richtiger Halter noch nicht da ist) denkt ihr das is tragisch ? Oder hat jemand ne Lösungs Idee ? Die Leitung schaut deutlich tiefer als die schwingen unten raus



Ich hab ne Saint verbaut, bei mir musste der Abgang ebenfalls etwas "geknickt" werden aber ich meine so extrem wie bei Dir sieht es bei mir, ohne es gerade vor Augen zu haben, nicht aus. Ich schaue mal ob ich ein Bild finde auf dem man es sieht.

Was hast Du für ein Adapter verbaut? Ich fahre eine 180er Scheibe, kann mir vorstellen dass sich das "Problem" bei einer größeren Scheibe verstärkt.

Gruß
Tobi

Edit:
Leider keins von der Non-Drive Seite aber vergrößert, unten kann man es denke ich sehen:


----------



## BikerMike84 (5. Juli 2018)

MarkMTB-04 schrieb:


> ch würde sagen das Meta ist der bessere Kletterer allerdings wiegt es halt unterm Strich aber ein bisschen mehr. Auf dem Downhill machen beide Räder Spaß und ich würde sagen das Capra ist das laufruhigere Rad.Das Meta ist in meinen Augen das verspieltere Rad. Letztendlich sind beide Gut wie fast jedes enduro heut zu Tage.




Ich baue mir gerade nen Meta V4.2 auf und komme vom Capra CF 2017. Das Capra ist schon ein ziemlicher Panzer bergab, aber ging trotz 180er Gabel gut bergauf zu treten.

Ich hab das Capra weg, weil es mir zu downhillastig war, hoffe kann deine Aussage dann bestätigen, wollte was verspielteres haben


----------



## Tribal84 (5. Juli 2018)

Ok.

Das Meta hat in Größe L:
reach 458 / Kettenstrebe 437 / radstand 1215 und LW 65,5 grad

Geo sollte mit der 170er Gabel sein


Das yt hat in Größe L:
Reach 455 / kettebstrebe 432 / Radstand 1219 und LW 65 grad

Geo sollte hier mit 180er Gabel sein 



Auf die reinen Geodaten gesehen wird hier kein großer Unterschied sein! Das Meta wiegt dazu noch ne gute Ecke mehr..

kommt also auf den Hinterbau an - hier sollte das Meta einen Vorteil gegenüber dem YT haben.


----------



## BikerMike84 (5. Juli 2018)

Ging aber ums 2017er Capra.

Geo beim Meta ist mit Gabellänge 552mm, das sind dann 160mm.


----------



## Ramend (5. Juli 2018)

Tobsucht. schrieb:


> Ich hab ne Saint verbaut, bei mir musste der Abgang ebenfalls etwas "geknickt" werden aber ich meine so extrem wie bei Dir sieht es bei mir, ohne es gerade vor Augen zu haben, nicht aus. Ich schaue mal ob ich ein Bild finde auf dem man es sieht.
> 
> Was hast Du für ein Adapter verbaut? Ich fahre eine 180er Scheibe, kann mir vorstellen dass sich das "Problem" bei einer größeren Scheibe verstärkt.
> 
> ...


Ah gut zu wissen hab ne 180er Scheibe fertig verschraubt mit richtigen Adapter geht es hab aber jetzt gesehen das die Zee Leitungen einen kürzeren Anschluss haben werd die vllt nachrüsten aber so geht es jetzt erst mal

_____

Das Commencal ist das lauf ruhigste Rad das ich bisher hatte ...

Zeit dem ich es habe besitz ich kein Downhiller mehr und wünsch mir auch keinen mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slash-sash (5. Juli 2018)

Ich kann dir leider nur das Fanes 2.0 mit einem Meta AM V4 (Vorgänger) vergleichen. 
Da muss ich sagen, dass ich schon bedenken hatte, weil ich von 170mm Fanes auf den 150er Hinterbau des Metas gegangen bin. Für mich und meinen Fahrstil aber genau das, was ich wollte. 
Mir war das Fanes zu sehr plüschig, zu wenig Pop und am langen Ende (weiß man ja erst immer dann, wenn man andere Bikes mal testgefahren ist) nicht verspielt genug. 
Und genau das hatte das Meta. Und das Beste: der Hinterbau mit seinen 150mm fühlte sich nach deutlich mehr an. 
Und ich glaube, ohne es gefahren zu haben, der Grundgedanke ist dem V4.2 erhalten geblieben. 

Mal zu eurer Bremsleitung. 
Wäre es keine Option, wenn ihr nicht ne kleine Schlaufe rein legt? Klar, sieht nicht mega schick aus, aber fände ich für die Leitung besser. 




Sascha


----------



## Ramend (5. Juli 2018)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Ich kann dir leider nur das Fanes 2.0 mit einem Meta AM V4 (Vorgänger) vergleichen.
> Da muss ich sagen, dass ich schon bedenken hatte, weil ich von 170mm Fanes auf den 150er Hinterbau des Metas gegangen bin. Für mich und meinen Fahrstil aber genau das, was ich wollte.
> Mir war das Fanes zu sehr plüschig, zu wenig Pop und am langen Ende (weiß man ja erst immer dann, wenn man andere Bikes mal testgefahren ist) nicht verspielt genug.
> Und genau das hatte das Meta. Und das Beste: der Hinterbau mit seinen 150mm fühlte sich nach deutlich mehr an.
> ...




Gute Idee aber leider ist die schon gecuttet ‍♂️

Gruß Robin


----------



## dvd78 (5. Juli 2018)

BikerMike84 schrieb:


> Ich baue mir gerade nen Meta V4.2 auf und komme vom Capra CF 2017. Das Capra ist schon ein ziemlicher Panzer bergab, aber ging trotz 180er Gabel gut bergauf zu treten.
> 
> Ich hab das Capra weg, weil es mir zu downhillastig war, hoffe kann deine Aussage dann bestätigen, wollte was verspielteres haben



Bin gespannt auf dein Fazit! Ich plane ne fanes 3.0 zu ersetzen durch etwas das bergab vergleichbar Potent ist und evtl etwas besser klettert und nicht zu krass Richtung race (lang) getrimmt ist.


----------



## slash-sash (6. Juli 2018)

Dann bist du hier aber wirklich genau richtig; wenn du bei 650b bleiben willst. 



Sascha


----------



## Bluton (6. Juli 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
Frage: kann mir zufällig jmd aus dem Raum Stuttgart/Tübingen/Reutlingen mit einem neuen Schaltauge für das Meta AM V4.2 (V4 geht wohl auch) aushelfen. Habe in Andorra bestellt, aber das dauert bereits 2 Wochen. Der-/Diejenige bekommt das neue Schaltauge natürlich direkt zurück, wenn es bei mir eingetroffen ist. Ich bezahle es aber gerne auch

Gruß Jan


----------



## Ozzi (6. Juli 2018)

versuchs mal hier, falls es eilt...
pbs verschickt vorrätiges eigentlich sehr zügig 

https://www.probikeshop.com/de/cz/schaltauge-commencal-meta-am-v4-trail-v4-2015-15500800/100455.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tim_Dh (8. Juli 2018)

Servus,
Könnte jemand mal netterweise ein bild von den kettenstreben/Sitzstreben und pedalen machen(gegebenfalls auch mit schuhen auf pedalen)? Würde mich mal interessieren, wie es mit dem Platz ausschaut .
Danke


----------



## Ozzi (8. Juli 2018)

schuhe hab ich gerade keine an... daher wollte ich mir die pins nich in die hornhaut jagen... 
vielleicht reichts dir ja trotzdem


----------



## Tim_Dh (8. Juli 2018)

Ozzi schrieb:


> schuhe hab ich gerade keine an... daher wollte ich mir die pins nich in die hornhaut jagen...
> vielleicht reichts dir ja trotzdem


Vielen dank


----------



## dvd78 (8. Juli 2018)

Hat zufällig wer von euch Empfehlungen für einen möglichst günstigen Aufbau, der mit Lyrik und super deluxe in Raw/M so bei ca 13,5kg ohne pedale raus kommt?

Und lohnt sich der Aufpreis für das Fox36/x2float Fahrwerk eurer Meinung nach? Ich muss sagen optisch gefällt mir fox Mega, aber der Aufpreis von 400eur ist schon ordentlich...


----------



## Tribal84 (9. Juli 2018)

13,5 und möglichst günstig wirst du beim Meta nicht schaffen...

Ich würde aktuell auf das Fox Fahrwerk plus Newmen Laufradsatz gehen / Revive sattelstütze und der Rest sollte möglichst leicht sein - keine gx Schaltung bzw. Eine Teure Kassette das spart gut Gewicht


----------



## BikerMike84 (9. Juli 2018)

Tribal84 schrieb:


> keine gx Schaltung bzw. Eine Teure Kassette das spart gut Gewicht



Das Schaltwerk und der Trigger wiegen gegenüber X0 garnet soviel mehr, ist wie du sagst wirklich die Kassette (gefräst vs genietet)

13,5kg musst schon viel Carbon verbauen und einen leichten LRS (leichte Reifen).

Wobei ich finde das leichte Reifen wenn man das Meta dem Einsatzzweck entsprechend bewegt, wohl eher fehl am Platz sind.

Ich baue gerade eine Meta V4.2 New Zealand Edition in L auf hier mal meine Partliste:

Federgabel: Fox 3 RC2 Factiry 170mm
Dämpfer: Fox DPX2 230x60 Factory
Sattelstütze: Bikeyoke Revive 160mm
Sattelklemme: Hope
Sattel: Pro Turnix Carbon
Steuersatz: Hope
Vorbau: Syntace Megaforce 2 40mm
Lenker: SQ Lab 3OX 12° 780mm Carbon
Griuffe: Ergon GD1
Kurbel: Race Face Sixx 170mm
Pedale: Hope F20
Bremse: Magura MT5 mit 203mm Trickstuff Dächle Scheiben
Schaltung: SRAM GX Eagle
LRS: Stans Flow MK3 mit DT350
Reifen: VR Michelin Wild Enduro Magix / HR Maxxis Minion DHR2 3C MaxxTerra DoubleDown
Kettenführung / Bashguard: 77Designz

Ich hoffe bei 14,5kg zu landen


----------



## MarkMTB-04 (9. Juli 2018)

Also mir ist es auch ein Rätsel wie man bei diesem Fahrrad bei 13,5 landen soll. Meins ist jetzt komplett Stock mit schwererem Vorderreifen bei 15,3 Kilo ohne Coil Shock also ich glaube 13,5 ist Mission Impossible. Es sei denn du Fährst XC Felgen und Reifen


----------



## slash-sash (9. Juli 2018)

Verstehen tu ich da auch nicht.
13,5kg werden mehr als sportlich.
Ich fahre ein V4 in Gr. M, welches 13,95kg wiegt. Nextie Carbon-Felgen, Carbon Lenker, X0 Carbon Kurbel, ne Mattoc, Revive, GX Schaltgruppe, Xpedo Spry Pedalen mit 290gr. (??), allerdings auch vorne nen MM SG VS und hinten nen HD Exo. Gehören aber beide für mich zum Potenzial des Bikes.
Klar könnte man hier und da noch leichter werden. Ob man die 13,5kg erreicht? Keine Ahnung.
Aber es wäre ordentlich kostspielig und ich nehme mal an, dass der V4.2 Rahmen nicht unbedingt leichter ist, als der V4.

Aber ich finde jetzt nicht, dass ich das Gewicht großartig merke im Uphill. Und ein wenig Masse ist auch gar nicht so schlecht. 
Ich würde also kein Bike mit 12, irgendwas haben wollen. 



Sascha


----------



## BikerMike84 (9. Juli 2018)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Aber es wäre ordentlich kostspielig und ich nehme mal an, dass der V4.2 Rahmen nicht unbedingt leichter ist, als der V4.



Also mein V4.2 in L allerdings RAW mit Klarlack wiegt ziemlich genau 3300g, ohne Steckachse, Kettenstrebenschutz etc.

Hatte zuvor ein Capra CF, auch selber aufgebaut, das kam trotz Carbon und Fox X2 auf 14,1kg mit ähnlicher Partliste.

Wollte vor dem Meta nen Santa Cruz Bronson 2018 aufbauen, Rahmen hatte ich schon daheim liegen und der hatte 2800g incl. Dämpfer.

Für den Verkaufspreis hatte ich allerdings von der Verarbeitung mehr erwartet und so ist es dann doch ein Meta geworden, zwar jetzt schwerer, aber doch paar Euros gespart


----------



## Ozzi (9. Juli 2018)

unmöglich ises nich mit den 13.5kg ohne pedale... aber kostspielig oder du fängst an abstriche zu machen, wie z.b. keine telestütze, dafür aber ne feste carbon etc. pp. ... was am ende aber alles irgendwie zu humbug führt, nur um sich nen gewicht für bike zusammen zu schummeln ^^
auf jeden fall bekommste nen leichtbau-meta nicht mit 2000-3000€ budget hin 






inzwischen is der float x2 raus... nen dhx2 drin.. die kofferwaage war wahrscheinlich auch nicht die genauste und so lande ich inzwischen laut personenwaage bei 14.4kg, welche sich aber immer noch verdammt klasse fahren lassen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jakten (9. Juli 2018)

Mein V4 wiegt ungewaschen 15.2kg. 
Allerdings ist kein Teil verbaut bei dem ich nur annähernd aufs Gewicht geguckt habe. Und mit den Maxxis DD Reifen kann ich auch entsannt über draufhalten und landen.

Ich merke z.B. beim bergauf Kurbeln eher das Profil und das Gummi des Reifens als "ein paar" Gramm.


----------



## dvd78 (9. Juli 2018)

Ok, anbei mal eine Spec wie ich mir das gedacht hatte mit den Gewichten laut Herstellerangabe. Wo liegt der Fehler?
Was wiegen denn eure Raw M Meta 4.2 Rahmen so (inkl Hardware)? Die 3100g von der Homepage kommen wohl eher nicht so hin?

Raw M
*Rahmen* 3100g
*Innenlager *130g
*Dämpfer* RS Super Deluxe RCT 410g
*Gabel* Lyrik RCT3 2032g
*Lenker* RENTHAL FATBAR ALU Ø 35 MM, 800 MM, 30 MM RISE 300g
*Vorbau* Megaforce 2 110g
*Steuersatz * Steuersatz 100g
*Griffe * Griffe 130g
*Pedale* Ride alpha/Trailseeker 300g
*Kasette + Schaltung* GX Kassette, Schaltwerk, Trigger 862g
*Kette* X01 Kette 250g
*Kurbel + Kettenblatt* X01 500g
*Bremsen* MT7 mit 200er 884g
*LRS* Newmen Evolution SL A.30 1700g
*Reifen* Maxxis MINION DHR II 2,40 WT mit 3C MaxxTerra-Mischung und EXO-Karkasse 960g
*Reifen* Maxxis MINION DHR II 2,40 WT mit 3C MaxxTerra-Mischung und EXO-Karkasse 960g
*Milch/Schlauch* 
180g
*Sattel* Ride alpha 200g
*Stütze* Kindshock LEV 150 520g
*Abweichung zu Herstellerangaben, Kabel, Sattelklemme etc.* 200g

*Summe ca 13800 g inkl Pedale*

Das wäre natürlich mit ca. 4600 € ordentlich teuer, aber ohne Carbon. Mit Schwalbe Bereifung evtl. sogar weniger.
Hatte gehofft, dass mann bei der ein oder anderen Komponente (zB Kurbel) sinnvoll Kohle sparen kann ohne allzuviel Gewicht zuzulegen. Der LRS und Antrieb sind neben den Federelementen die großen Brocken.


----------



## BikerMike84 (10. Juli 2018)

Also der L in Raw wiegt 3300g, M dann etwas weniger.

Hardware meinst du Kettenstrebenschutz (72g), Downtube Protektor (26g), Steckachse (ca. 40g)

Ein BB92 Innenlager von Shimano z.B. XT wiegt 66g.

Der Ride Alpha Sattel wird auch keine 200g haben, eher mehr?


----------



## Ozzi (10. Juli 2018)

kannst locker 500g drauf packen auf dein endgewicht, wenn nich sogar bissl mehr 
allein der rahmen und die hauseigenen ride-alphateile wiegen mehr als angegeben...
aber lass dich überraschen


----------



## Tribal84 (10. Juli 2018)

Schaltzüge für  Schaltung und sattelstütze plus schaltzughüllen - trigger sattelstütze - schutzfolie - Ventile 

Das fehlt glaub in der Aufstellung.
Evt Flaschenhalter, marshguard etc...

Ohne fahrfertiges Zubehör zu wiegen halte ich für nicht so gut bei mir ist alles drin und dran jndnich komme auf 13,95 inkl Vault Pedale


----------



## MarkMTB-04 (10. Juli 2018)

Habt ihr schon das neue Commencal Clash gesehen das könnte für alle Bikepark Fahrer ziemlich interessant werden


----------



## Ozzi (10. Juli 2018)

ohne bilder, keine competition  

commencal clash


 
scheint die kleinhubigere version des furious zu werden/sein
sehr interessant, bin allerdings gut eingedeckt mit bikes


----------



## Tribal84 (10. Juli 2018)

verdammt, gott sei dank nicht in 29" - sonst hätte ich direkt bestellt!
schickes teil


----------



## BikerMike84 (10. Juli 2018)

Kommt schon gut der Hobel, aber das dann schon nen Freerider eher, was mit dem Meta SX das fällt dann raus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ozzi (10. Juli 2018)

mhh könnte sein... es sei denn da gibts demnächst auch noch neue farben für 2019..
immerhin is das supreme sx ja der eigentliche freerider im portfolio mit 180mm am heck...

einen umstieg vom meta 4.2 zum clash empfinde ich eher sinnlos aus technischer sicht.. das clash bietet ja nix anderes außer 5mm fw mehr hinten und je nach gabelwahl 10mm mehr fw vorne...
da wäre ein wechsel, wenn dann nur aus optischen vorlieben verständlich - finde ich


... achso.. hab mich verlesen und war gedanklich beim supreme sx..
das meta sx wird wohl zu 99% rausfallen in zukunft... glaube nicht, dass commencal 3 bikes im 160er fw bereich hinten anbieten wird, wobei das meta sx ja nun auch im 6. (?) jahr inzwischen ist


----------



## BikerMike84 (10. Juli 2018)

Sorry meinet schon das supreme sx.

Denke im Meta V4.2 könnte man vprne auch ne 180er Gabel fahren, macht der Barelli auch ab und zu mal.


----------



## Ozzi (10. Juli 2018)

ich nehme mal an, dass sich das clash in erster linie an die parkleute richten soll...
ich kenne zwar noch kein rahmen- bzw. komplettbike-gewicht, könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass es sich eher so um die 15+kg marke bewegen wird 

mal abwarten, was die tage noch für infos rauakommen
in bezug auf das gewicht vom clash rahmen bin ich bereits mit commencal in kontakt, weil neugierig


----------



## Fluhbike (13. Juli 2018)

Das supreme sx gibts 2019 offenbar nicht mehr...


----------



## dvd78 (13. Juli 2018)

Hi, nochmal ne frage an alle, die vor dem meta ein enduro mit kurzen kettenstreben (420-430mm und lenkwinkel kleiner 66°) hatten. Macht sich der 1cm mehr beim Meta irgendwie negativ bemerkbar bzgl engen, langsam gefahrenen kurven oder beim bunnyhop?

Ne weitere Frage : habe hier mal irgendwo gelesen, dass jemand das sitzrohr 1cm gekürzt hat. Kann man sowas machen, ohne die Sicherheit zu beeinträchtigen?


----------



## dvd78 (15. Juli 2018)

Hmm, hat tatsächlich keiner hier das Meta mal in langsamen technischen trails mit Spitzkehren etc. bewegt?

Und wie schauts mit bunny-hops etc aus, geht es gut aufs Hinterrad?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ramend (15. Juli 2018)

dvd78 schrieb:


> Hmm, hat tatsächlich keiner hier das Meta mal in langsamen technischen trails mit Spitzkehren etc. bewegt?
> 
> Und wie schauts mit bunny-hops etc aus, geht es gut aufs Hinterrad?




Gude,

Also ich Fahr ein Rahmen in L bin aber relativ Klein und müsste eigentlich M fahren ich hab meine Reverb 0.5 cm aus dem Rahmen Rausgezogen (150mm) Zur Kenntnis nahme  sprich mein Rad is viel Zulange....

Ich mag auch keine Trails mit Spitzkehren...

Aber so gut bekomme ich es nicht durch enge Kurven wir aber bei mir hauptsächlich am zu großen Rahmen liegen (kein Druck auf das Vorderrad) 

Aber anderer Seits wenn mal ne spitzkehre kommt oder so wird das mit Gewalt wieder gut gemacht 

Bunny Hop gehts gut in die Luft aber mit nehmen kleinerer Rahmen wahrscheinlich besser....

Ich denke das das Rad kein Spitzkehren Wunder ist aber dafür sollte es auch mich ausgelegt sein


----------



## Hendrik1988 (15. Juli 2018)

Um es mal auf den Punkt zu bringen. Das Rad an sich hat weit weniger Einfluss als die eigene Fahrtechnik.


----------



## Bene2405 (17. Juli 2018)

Gemoije!

Nachdem mir schon länger der Gedanke im Kopf schwirrte meinen Tyee Rahmen zu tauschen hab Ich am Samstag einen 2018 Meta AM Rahmen in M bestellt (mit Rockshox Superdelux Coil). Das Bike wird vorerst mit allem aufgebaut, was Ich noch vom Tyee nutzen kann (Tyee hat keinen boost Standart) und nach und nach dann weiter optimiert. Gewicht ist mir persönlich egal, Zur Gewichtsoptimierung sollte Ich erstmal bei mir selbst ansetzten . Warte aktuell auf die Versandbestätigung und hoffe der Schweizer Zoll hat nicht all zuviel einzuwenden 

Freu mich schon wie Bolle drauf


----------



## Stemminator (19. Juli 2018)

dvd78 schrieb:


> Hmm, hat tatsächlich keiner hier das Meta mal in langsamen technischen trails mit Spitzkehren etc. bewegt?
> 
> Und wie schauts mit bunny-hops etc aus, geht es gut aufs Hinterrad?



Huhu, ich habe keine Probleme mit dem Rad wenn es eng und technisch wird. 

Der Rest ist reine Technik Sache, beides geht aber problemlos.

Bin am Sonntag im Bikepark Hürtgenwald, falls eine Lust hat sich anzuschließen.


Lg


----------



## Fluhbike (19. Juli 2018)

Stemminator schrieb:


> Huhu, ich habe keine Probleme mit dem Rad wenn es eng und technisch wird.
> 
> Der Rest ist reine Technik Sache, beides geht aber problemlos.
> 
> ...


Also mein v4 trail geht deutlich schwerer als andere räder die ich jetzt probegefahren hab aufs hinterrad. Getestet hab ich: trek remedy, sc nomad, devinci spartan (das alte). Sogar das sc v10 ging einfacher.

Ich kann den manual aber auch nicht wirklich halten, mehr so für wellen etc.

Vielleicht hilft dir das?


----------



## Chainzuck (21. Juli 2018)

dvd78 schrieb:


> Hi, nochmal ne frage an alle, die vor dem meta ein enduro mit kurzen kettenstreben (420-430mm und lenkwinkel kleiner 66°) hatten. Macht sich der 1cm mehr beim Meta irgendwie negativ bemerkbar bzgl engen, langsam gefahrenen kurven oder beim bunnyhop?
> 
> Ne weitere Frage : habe hier mal irgendwo gelesen, dass jemand das sitzrohr 1cm gekürzt hat. Kann man sowas machen, ohne die Sicherheit zu beeinträchtigen?


Was heißt schon negativ bemerkbar.....Bei Spitzkehren machts einfach die technik, sobald das HR in der Luft ist ist der cm egal...

Wenn jemand Bunny Hop und Manual beherscht, dann auch mit dem Meta, braucht vlt kurze timing eingewöhnung.
Ich merke den Unterschied zwischen meinem Meta und dem Kona Process meines Bruders schon, wenn man mal kurz wechselt.

Ist aber alles Gewöhnungs- und Geschmackssache.  Dafür klebt mit den längeren Kettenstreben das Vorderrad am Boden bergauf und es liegt sehr sicher bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten. Man muss vlt etwas mehr Arbeiten in Kurven, aber kriegt mMn auch mehr vom Rad zurück. Besonders ab Größe L ist die Gewichtsverteilung mit längeren Kettenstreben besser.

Würde jemandem der voll auf kurze Streben steht das Rad vlt eher nicht empfehlen.


----------



## BikerMike84 (21. Juli 2018)

Ob man von der Länge der Kettenstreben immer auf die Verspieltheit eines Bikes schließen kann, mag ich bezweifeln.

Hatte schon ein Propain Tyee mit 440mm was verspielter war als ein YT Capra mit 430mm. Mein Trailbike ist ein 29er Speci Stumpjumer mit 437mm wie das Commencal und das ist sehr verspielt wie ich finde (liegt vllt auch am steileren LW).

Glaube die Mischung macht es, das Commencal hat auch keinen extrem flachen LW, daher passt das schon mit den Kettenstreben.


----------



## slash-sash (21. Juli 2018)

Finde ich auch; ein Wert alleine lässt nicht auf den Charakter des Bikes schließen. Vertehe ich auch nicht, dass wirklich bei jeder (!!!) Neuvorstellung das vorgestellte Bike als nicht fahrbar oder nicht verspielt genug oder was auch immer auf Grund eines bestimmten Wertes (Reach oder Kettenstreben oder Lenkwinkel …) bewertet wird. Es nervt. 
Das Gesamtkonzept muss passen. Das Enduro-Mag hat dazu mal ein paar sehr interessante Artikel zu geschrieben. 



Sascha


----------



## Tribal84 (21. Juli 2018)

hab das Meta mal etwas in PDS gequält....

Da geht auch mal ne Runde WC DH Champery mit der Standard Touren Ausstattung..


----------



## dvd78 (22. Juli 2018)

Hi, danke für die Einschätzungen. Versuche halt den Charakter so gut es ohne ausführliche Probefahrt geht einzuschätzen. Am hilfreichsten sind wohl die Fahreindrücke von Personen, die das Meta im vgl zu meinen aktuellen bike kennen. Das waren leider nicht so viele. Am Ende ist es wahrscheinlich ein Glücksspiel und ich hoffe drauf, dass die Unterschiede an guten bikes einer Klasse am Ende eher Feinheiten sind die ich als hobbyfahrer sowieso nicht erfahren werde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Da Goasse (22. Juli 2018)

Guten Tag,

nachdem ich gerade zu Faul bin den ganzen Thread zu durchforsten...

Ist es beim V4.2 nun möglich eine MT5/MT7 mit 180mm Scheibe zu fahren?
Würde gerne auf die Shigura kombi wechseln, aber eben nur mit einer 180mm Scheibe am Heck.

Danke im voraus!


----------



## BikerMike84 (22. Juli 2018)

Da Goasse schrieb:


> Ist es beim V4.2 nun möglich eine MT5/MT7 mit 180mm Scheibe zu fahren?



Nein geht nur ne 203er Scheibe hinten, und selbst da streift der Sattel etwas an der Kettenstreben, was man aber mit der Feile beheben kann, gerade erst heute Morgen so erledigt


----------



## MarkMTB-04 (23. Juli 2018)

Jetzt versteh ich was Commencal mit dem Clash will das Bike soll glaube das Meta 27,5 ablösen denn davon gibt es nur noch eins im 2019 Lineup. https://www.commencal-store.de/enduro-c102x3534369


----------



## Ozzi (23. Juli 2018)

is eigentlich inzwischen allgemein bekannt, dass das clash das meta sx ablöst


----------



## deralteser (23. Juli 2018)

Bzgl. der Bremsen- und Kettenführungsfrage mal 3 Bilder:
- Hope Tech 3 e4: Nur mit 203er Scheibe passend.
- e13 LG1+ / Sram 1x12 GX: 2 Unterlegplatten nötig.


----------



## BikerMike84 (24. Juli 2018)

deralteser schrieb:


> e13 LG1+ / Sram 1x12 GX: 2 Unterlegplatten nötig.



Denk hier spielen viele Faktoren eine Rolle. Ich hab ein HR mit Boost Adapter eingebaut und somit auch ne X0 Kurbel mit Kettenblatt mit 6mm Offset statt 3mm bei Boost.

Bei meiner Kettenführung musste ich trotzdem etwas Spacern, fahre aber den 77Designz Bash Guard (welcher zuerst an der ISCG verschraubt ist) und ne kleine Führung.

Liegt eben an der Kettenlinie und ob man 11/12 fach fährt, wieviele Spacer man einsetzen muss.


----------



## Ollyverride (25. Juli 2018)

Hey Leute,
habe hier aufmerksam alles gelesen auf der Suche nach einer Info zu Bushings / Buchsen fürs Meta AM V4.2.
Habe mir einen nackten Rahmen gegönnt den ich jetzt aufbaue.
Dämpfer ist ein Rockshox Deluxe RL 230x60.

Benötige die Maße für die beide Buchsen.
Tips zum Einbau oder Link welche Buchsen top sind bzw. wo kaufen (P/L) wäre grandios ;-).
THX
Ollyverride


----------



## Tribal84 (25. Juli 2018)

Huber Buchsen

20x10 und 15x10

Gibt keine Alternative die was taugt


----------



## Ozzi (25. Juli 2018)

du brauchst einmal 20x10 und einmal 15x10 (maße in mm)
die erste zahl (20/15) steht für die buchsenbreite und die zweite (10) für den durchmesser 

ich empfehle dir huber-buchsen (kostet zwar das set 40/50€, aber die langlebigkeit und natürlich reibungsarme funktion ist bestens gegeben 
glaub für 7€ aufpreis bekommst du sogar ein kleines ein- und auspresstool für die buchsen bzw. gleitlager..

fahre in allen fullys (v10, v3, meta4.2 und np mega) die buchsen vom stephan und die laufen seit jahren astrein

https://huber-bushings.com 

ich habe übrigens nix mit ihm zu tun un bekomme auch keine gegenleistung, für die obige werbung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ollyverride (25. Juli 2018)

Perfekt Danke euch, sounds good!

was haltet ihr von den Rockshox Haus eigenen / Erfahrungen für 20x10 & 15x10 .. 
https://www.bike-components.de/de/R...-mm-metrisch-fuer-Deluxe-Super-Deluxe-p49974/


----------



## WOBRider (26. Juli 2018)

Moin
Kann ich das Meta 4.2 problemlos mit einer 160mm Gabel fahren?


----------



## MarkMTB-04 (26. Juli 2018)

Geht bestimmt... also ich finde die Front sowieso ziemlich hoch also wenn du nicht dauerhaft nur im Steilen unterwegs bist gehts auf jeden Fall.


----------



## BikerMike84 (26. Juli 2018)

WOBRider schrieb:


> Kann ich das Meta 4.2 problemlos mit einer 160mm Gabel fahren?



Die Geodaten beziehen sich doch sowieso auf ne Gabel mit 551mm, was z.B. ner Rock Shox Pike mit 160mm entspricht.


----------



## WOBRider (26. Juli 2018)

Ich habe ne Fox34 in 29" mit 150mm Federweg. Die könnt ich dann noch auf 160mm traveln.


----------



## MarkMTB-04 (26. Juli 2018)

Jetzt bin ich verwirrt willst du ein Meta 29 kaufen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WOBRider (26. Juli 2018)

MarkMTB-04 schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich verwirrt willst du ein Meta 29 kaufen?



Nein nein
Ich fahre die 29" Gabel da ich Plusreifen drauf habe.

Ich glaube auch das die 29" Gabel höher baut.


----------



## MarkMTB-04 (26. Juli 2018)

JA dann gehts auf jeden Fall die 29er Gabel wird ja wahrscheinlich eh länger ein als ein 27,5. Allerdings ist eine Fox 34 jetzt nicht das Steifigeitswunder, du musst halt überlegen das die Gabel dann mehr oder weniger das schwächste Glied ist.


----------



## BikerMike84 (27. Juli 2018)

WOBRider schrieb:


> Ich habe ne Fox34 in 29" mit 150mm Federweg. Die könnt ich dann noch auf 160mm traveln.



Ich hab die Gabel auch, allerdings im Trailbike meinem Specialized Stumpjumper mit 140mm. Die flext schon wesentlich mehr als ne Pike oder meine Fox 36 im Meta.

Ob man die auf 160mm traveln kann, mag ich auch zu bezweifeln, macht den Flex aber nicht besser.


----------



## WOBRider (27. Juli 2018)

Wäre derzeit nur ne Übergangslösung die Fox 34 zu verbauen.
Traveln auf 160mm  geht - Luftkolben findet man bei Fox.de


----------



## MarkMTB-04 (27. Juli 2018)

Wenn so drüber nachdenk find ichs eigentlich nicht so schlau. Dann Steckst du ja noch mal Geld eine Gabel die du eigentlich nicht willst.


----------



## BikerMike84 (27. Juli 2018)

So mein Aufbau ist nun auch endlich fertig geworden, heute die erste Jungfernfahrt gemacht.

Geht gut bergauf, trotz des doch recht hohen Gewichts von 14,7kg, bergab war ich noch nicht ganz überzeugt, liegt aber auch stark an den noch nicht passenden Settings der Federelemente.

Hier mal paar Bilder


----------



## MarkMTB-04 (27. Juli 2018)

Schön Schön! Darf ich mal fragen was du für einen Spacer im DPX2 nimmst?


----------



## slash-sash (27. Juli 2018)

BikerMike84 schrieb:


> So mein Aufbau ist nun auch endlich fertig geworden, heute die erste Jungfernfahrt gemacht.
> 
> Geht gut bergauf, trotz des doch recht hohen Gewichts von 14,7kg, bergab war ich noch nicht ganz überzeugt, liegt aber auch stark an den noch nciht passenden Settings der Federelemente.
> 
> ...



Kompliment. Sieht gelungen aus. 
Und wie es aussieht, scheint der Slasher jetzt auch halbwegs faltenfrei zu sitzen, oder?!



Sascha


----------



## basti22382 (27. Juli 2018)

Hab mir das Meta AM 4.2 in der BC Edition bestellt. Bin mal gespannt wie es so bergauf und ab funzt.
Bilder folgen sobald es da ist ;-)


----------



## BikerMike84 (27. Juli 2018)

MarkMTB-04 schrieb:


> Darf ich mal fragen was du für einen Spacer im DPX2 nimmst?



Ich hatte jetzt den hellblauen montiert, denke werde aber den großen einbauen, mag es gerne Progressiv.

Gefahren bin ich mit 28% SAG, fand aber das er im mittleren Federwegsbereich etwas mehr Gegenhalt vertragen könnte, daher doch den großen Volumenspacer.

@slash-sash ja er sitzt ganz gut und vorallem hält er den Dreck weg, nochmals Danke fürs das Teil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarkMTB-04 (27. Juli 2018)

Okay fahr momentan den eins über dem hellblauen und der ist mir persönlich zu hart. Wenn man auf nem 2 Meter hohen Roadgap nicht mal ans Ende des Federwegs kommst ist das schon ein bisschen komisch ;D


----------



## WOBRider (28. Juli 2018)

MarkMTB-04 schrieb:


> Wenn so drüber nachdenk find ichs eigentlich nicht so schlau. Dann Steckst du ja noch mal Geld eine Gabel die du eigentlich nicht willst.




naja wollen tu ich sie schon. ist nur die Frage ob sie ausreicht


----------



## MarkMTB-04 (28. Juli 2018)

Mhm ich würd ne36 an deiner Stelle holen oder halt eine Lyrik gibt bestimmt hier im Bikemarkt ein paar gebrauchte Modelle


----------



## WOBRider (28. Juli 2018)

MarkMTB-04 schrieb:


> Mhm ich würd ne36 an deiner Stelle holen oder halt eine Lyrik gibt bestimmt hier im Bikemarkt ein paar gebrauchte Modelle



ich schaue eh immer wieder mal rein


----------



## BikerMike84 (28. Juli 2018)

Ich hät noch ne 2018er Pike RCT3 mit Charger2 Kartusche mit 160mm abzugeben , steht aber a im Bikemarkt


----------



## WOBRider (28. Juli 2018)

BikerMike84 schrieb:


> Ich hät noch ne 2018er Pike RCT3 mit Charger2 Kartusche mit 160mm abzugeben , steht aber a im Bikemarkt



na zu dem Preis würde ich eh ne Fox36 suchen ;-)


----------



## Tribal84 (29. Juli 2018)

Hier hatte doch jemand mit dem Knacken im Tretlagerbereich zu kämpfen...
ich habe mittlerweile ein neues Tretlager eingepresst - danach war auch 3 tage Ruhe..jetzt habe ich wieder ein knacken im Rahmen welches ich nicht wirklich indentifizieren kann ... lager sind 8 monate alt und wahrscheinlich bald fällig..

jemand noch ne idee?


----------



## un1e4shed (29. Juli 2018)

Tribal84 schrieb:


> Hier hatte doch jemand mit dem Knacken im Tretlagerbereich zu kämpfen...
> ich habe mittlerweile ein neues Tretlager eingepresst - danach war auch 3 tage Ruhe..jetzt habe ich wieder ein knacken im Rahmen welches ich nicht wirklich indentifizieren kann ... lager sind 8 monate alt und wahrscheinlich bald fällig..
> 
> jemand noch ne idee?



Bei mir wars nach ewig langer Suche der Freilauf... Hatte den Rahmen auch zig mal zerlegt....


----------



## Tribal84 (29. Juli 2018)

Danke - leider habe ich das knacken mit 2 Laufrädern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4Stroke (29. Juli 2018)

Tribal84 schrieb:


> Hier hatte doch jemand mit dem Knacken im Tretlagerbereich zu kämpfen...
> ich habe mittlerweile ein neues Tretlager eingepresst - danach war auch 3 tage Ruhe..jetzt habe ich wieder ein knacken im Rahmen welches ich nicht wirklich indentifizieren kann ... lager sind 8 monate alt und wahrscheinlich bald fällig..
> 
> jemand noch ne idee?



Wann tritt das Geräusch auf, nur beim Pedalieren? Oder anderweitig auch? Sitzend/stehend auf dem Sattel? Etc.
Hier kann man doch vorab schon mal was ausschließen.


----------



## Tribal84 (30. Juli 2018)

Sitzend und stehend beim pedalieren..

Freilauf  ist ok

Tretlager neu und eingeklebt

Alle Schrauben des Hinterbaus und der Links einmal sauber auf und wieder richtig angezogen 

Dämpfer ausgebaut und bushings kontrolliert 

Steuersatz geöffnet und gefettet und auf spiel kontrolliert


----------



## BikerMike84 (30. Juli 2018)

Die Lager der Pedale sind auch i.O.?

Schrauben Vorbau / Lenker mit ensprechendem Drehmoment?

Radiales Spiel der Kurbel?

Knacken vom Gabelschaft?


----------



## Tribal84 (30. Juli 2018)

Alles gut, leider 

Kommt auch wirklich aus den Hinterbau / bzw tretlagerbereich 

Bergab ist das knacken ja auch weg, bzw. Sobald Belastung in den Antrieb kommt ist es da ...

Kettenblatt wurd auch schon gereinigt und wieder verbaut etc.

Nervt solangsam echt - Evt die innenverlegteb Züge


----------



## MarkMTB-04 (30. Juli 2018)

Und was ist mit dem Nahliegensten... die Kette?


----------



## Tribal84 (30. Juli 2018)

Neu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slash-sash (30. Juli 2018)

Beim V4 war die Achse mal ne Schwachstelle. Vielleicht die angebrochen oder so. 
Nur ne Vermutung. 



Sascha


----------



## Ramend (31. Juli 2018)

Moin, 

Hab vor kurzem die Bremse und die Schalt außen Hülle hab Zeit dem extrem lautes klappern von der Internen zugverlehgung ich bekomm über den Eingang den Zug nicht mehr wirklich gespannt habt ihr das selbe Problem Bzw. Lösungswege ?? Hab mal gegoogelt aber bisher nur Schaumstoff überzieher gefunden oder mit Kabel Binder gibt es sonst noch Möglichkeiten auch gerne DIY  

Gruß Robin


----------



## Herr_Flo (31. Juli 2018)

Sers Leute,
ich bin dabei ein V4.2 Worldcup in L gebraucht zukaufen. Das Bike ist aus 2017 und weißt Gebrauchsspuren auf. Meine Frage was würdet ihr für so ein Bike ausgeben? Ich weiß ohne ein Bike gesehen zuhaben kann man keine verlässliche Aussage treffen. Mich interessiert eure Einschätzung allerdings doch mit Berücksichtigung von Gebrauchsspuren nach einem Jahr benutzung.

lg Flo


----------



## deralteser (31. Juli 2018)

Ramend schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Hab vor kurzem die Bremse und die Schalt außen Hülle hab Zeit dem extrem lautes klappern von der Internen zugverlehgung ich bekomm über den Eingang den Zug nicht mehr wirklich gespannt habt ihr das selbe Problem Bzw. Lösungswege ?? Hab mal gegoogelt aber bisher nur Schaumstoff überzieher gefunden oder mit Kabel Binder gibt es sonst noch Möglichkeiten auch gerne DIY
> 
> Gruß Robin



Bei meinem Rahmen waren mehrere Schaumstoffrohre dabei - für jeden Zug eins. Habe noch nie nen Klappern gehabt - die Lösung scheint mir echt die beste...was anderes fällt mir da auch nicht ein...

Viele Grüße!


----------



## MarkMTB-04 (31. Juli 2018)

Herr_Flo schrieb:


> Sers Leute,
> ich bin dabei ein V4.2 Worldcup in L gebraucht zukaufen. Das Bike ist aus 2017 und weißt Gebrauchsspuren auf. Meine Frage was würdet ihr für so ein Bike ausgeben? Ich weiß ohne ein Bike gesehen zuhaben kann man keine verlässliche Aussage treffen. Mich interessiert eure Einschätzung allerdings doch mit Berücksichtigung von Gebrauchsspuren nach einem Jahr benutzung.
> 
> lg Flo


Ist das die Rockshox Variante? wenn ja so um die 2800 oder so


----------



## Herr_Flo (31. Juli 2018)

Genau Rockshox! 
Gibt es besondere Stellen worauf ich achten sollte?


----------



## MarkMTB-04 (31. Juli 2018)

Nicht wirklich der Lack bei Commencal ist sowieso im allgemeinen Empfindlich. Die meisten Lackpaltzer haben die Dinger da wo die Kette auch nur ansatzweisen dran kommen kann. So lang keine Dellen oder so drin sind Stört es dich ja nur selbst optisch


----------



## 4Stroke (31. Juli 2018)

MarkMTB-04 schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich der Lack bei Commencal ist sowieso im allgemeinen Empfindlich. Die meisten Lackpaltzer haben die Dinger da wo die Kette auch nur ansatzweisen dran kommen kann. So lang keine Dellen oder so drin sind Stört es dich ja nur selbst optisch



Scotch 2228 für da wo die Kette gegenschlägt. 

Das meiste lässt sich durch einfaches abkleben an den richtigen Stellen vermeiden


----------



## MarkMTB-04 (31. Juli 2018)

Jap das hab ich auch genommen bzw das von Marshguard. Ist ja eigentlich das gleiche.


----------



## Herr_Flo (31. Juli 2018)

Danke für die Infos! Wisst ihr zufällig wie das mit der Garantie übernahme bei Commencal ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deralteser (1. August 2018)

Gibts überhaupt nen Hersteller, der Garantie- oder Kulanzleistungen auf nicht-Erstbesitzer überträgt?


----------



## Herr_Flo (1. August 2018)

Santa Cruz hat schon second hand getauscht. Aber habe bei commencal nachgefragt und wie erwartet ein Nein zuhören bekommen. Allerdings mit dem Hinweis das sie helfen sollte es Probleme geben.


----------



## deralteser (1. August 2018)

Von unkomplizierten Abwicklungen bzgl. des Austausches eines Rocker-links kann ich auch berichten. Commi wollte lediglich ein Foto von dem betreffenden Teil sowie eine Beschreibung des Problems. Der neue Rocker kam dann ziemlich schnell bei meinem Bruder an...

Im Rahmen meiner a la carte Bestellung hatte ich bislang den besten support, den ich bis dato bei einem Hersteller kennenlernen durfte. Im Falle eines "Falles" gehe ich von guten Lösungen oder Angeboten aus.


----------



## jcsn2001 (1. August 2018)

Tribal84 schrieb:


> Alles gut, leider
> 
> Kommt auch wirklich aus den Hinterbau / bzw tretlagerbereich
> 
> ...



Hast du es herausbekommen? Habe ein Meta V4 aber genau die gleichen Geräusche. Rahmen ist ja sehr baugleich


----------



## hardtails (2. August 2018)

deralteser schrieb:


> Gibts überhaupt nen Hersteller, der Garantie- oder Kulanzleistungen auf nicht-Erstbesitzer überträgt?



ich verstehe das eh nicht. 
ich bin immer der erstbesitzer wenn ich es will und das neue Teil bitte immer an meine WG schicken, daher bitte zwei empfangernamen drauf falls ich nicht da bin.


----------



## deralteser (2. August 2018)

jcsn2001 schrieb:


> Hast du es herausbekommen? Habe ein Meta V4 aber genau die gleichen Geräusche. Rahmen ist ja sehr baugleich



Ich hatte mal diese stark ausgefräste Leichtbau-Sattelstützenklemme von Commi montiert. Daher kam eins meiner Knackgeräusche her. Das Teil wurde entfernt 
Im Rocker hatten sich auch mal bekannte Schrauben leicht gelöst und es knackte etwas - nach Fettpackung und Schraubensicherung ist alles okay.
Ich hatte allerdings den Vorteil, das ich rausbekommen habe, woher das Knacken kam


----------



## BastiG83 (4. August 2018)

Hallo zusammen

Fährt einer von euch auch die MAvic Felgen EN427, bei mir waren die am Meta 4.2 mit drauf und ich habe nur Probleme mit den Dingern! Wenn ich nen Paltten habe oder nen Mantel wechseln muss tue ich mir Mega hart den Mantel wieder drauf zu bekommen.


----------



## 4Stroke (4. August 2018)

BastiG83 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Fährt einer von euch auch die MAvic Felgen EN427, bei mir waren die am Meta 4.2 mit drauf und ich habe nur Probleme mit den Dingern! Wenn ich nen Paltten habe oder nen Mantel wechseln muss tue ich mir Mega hart den Mantel wieder drauf zu bekommen.



Ja ist überhaupt gar kein Problem den Reifen zu wechseln.


----------



## Deleted 456496 (4. August 2018)

BastiG83 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Fährt einer von euch auch die MAvic Felgen EN427, bei mir waren die am Meta 4.2 mit drauf und ich habe nur Probleme mit den Dingern! Wenn ich nen Paltten habe oder nen Mantel wechseln muss tue ich mir Mega hart den Mantel wieder drauf zu bekommen.



Du bist zu schwach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BastiG83 (4. August 2018)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Ja ist überhaupt gar kein Problem den Reifen zu wechseln.


welchen Mantel fährst du denn? ich bekomm die Maxxis nicht drauf, hab dann sogar mit dem Support telefoniert und der meinte dass der ETRTO Wert bei 63 optimal wäre, hab nen Maxxis Minion mit besagtem Wert hier liegen aber der geht trotzdem nicht drauf, die letzen 20 cm is das Ding so ultrahart gespannt da geht nix mehr! Haben schon etliche Reifenheber deshalb abgerissen weil wir zu zweit dirtt am Trail rummurksen mussten! Wenn das bei euch Problemlos geht dann muss da was mit den Felgen nicht passen! 

An meinem Downhiller ist das alles kein Problem....................


----------



## 4Stroke (4. August 2018)

BastiG83 schrieb:


> welchen Mantel fährst du denn? ich bekomm die Maxxis nicht drauf, hab dann sogar mit dem Support telefoniert und der meinte dass der ETRTO Wert bei 63 optimal wäre, hab nen Maxxis Minion mit besagtem Wert hier liegen aber der geht trotzdem nicht drauf, die letzen 20 cm is das Ding so ultrahart gespannt da geht nix mehr! Haben schon etliche Reifenheber deshalb abgerissen weil wir zu zweit dirtt am Trail rummurksen mussten! Wenn das bei euch Problemlos geht dann muss da was mit den Felgen nicht passen!
> 
> An meinem Downhiller ist das alles kein Problem....................



Maxxis und Schwalbe (draht und normale).
Wenn ich dabei bin die letzten cm aufzuhebeln verwende ich meist 2 bis 3 gute reifenheber zugleich. Und darauf achten das der Reifen erstmal innen im Felgenbett liegt.


----------



## BastiG83 (4. August 2018)

Hab auch die Faltreifen von Maxxis mit idealem ETRTO Wert, liegt alles schön in der Mitte aber will trotzdem nicht drauf, schön eingeschmiert war auch alles!


----------



## Ozzi (4. August 2018)

ich hatte früher auch ab un an mal die ganzen billigen plastikheber mit metallkern geschrottet (schwalbe/maxxis etc.)

hab mir dann zwei von pedros dh reifenhebern gegönnt und seit jahren nie wieder irgendwelche auf-/abziehprobleme gehabt...


----------



## Ollyverride (8. August 2018)

Brauch ein KaufTip für ein  BB92 Innenlager geeignet für E13 TRS+ Kurbeln mit 30er Achse.
Danke schonmal


----------



## Tobsucht. (9. August 2018)

Moin zusammen,

ich hab schon die Suchfunktion hier im Fred bemüht, bin aber leider zu keinem Ergebnis gekommen:

Hat von euch schon jem. die die gesamten Lager ersetzt und kann mir die Typen-Nummern mit den entsprechenden Mengen sagen?

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4Stroke (9. August 2018)

Tobsucht. schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> ich hab schon die Suchfunktion hier im Fred bemüht, bin aber leider zu keinem Ergebnis gekommen:
> 
> ...



Findest du auf der "commencal tech" Seite.


----------



## Tobsucht. (9. August 2018)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Findest du auf der "commencal tech" Seite.



Cool, danke für den Hinweis. Dahin hatte ich mich bisher noch nie verirrt


----------



## Ramend (9. August 2018)

Moin, 

Habt Ihrgend welche besonderen kettenstrebenschutze? Ich hab aktuell den originalen dran und dort am Kontakt Punkt mit der Verse ein bissl Schlauch der hält ca. ein Monat dann Isses durch gerieben mir gehts Primät um den Schutz das ich mit der Verse nicht im originale hängen bleib 

Gruß Robin


----------



## MarkMTB-04 (9. August 2018)

MarshGuard Slapper Tape einfach dahin kleben wo es klappert/klappern könnte bzw wo Lack ab ist


----------



## Bene2405 (15. August 2018)

Soo, nachdem es eine ordentliche Verzögerung am Französischen Zoll gab ist der Rahmen endlich bei mir in der Schweiz angekommen. Vielen Dank an Daniel vom Commencal Store für die schnelle Hilfe. Nun kann der Aufbau endlich beginnen


----------



## MarkMTB-04 (15. August 2018)

Dann jetzt schon mal viel Spaß beim bauen und später beim fahren!


----------



## deralteser (15. August 2018)

Bene2405 schrieb:


> Soo, nachdem es eine ordentliche Verzögerung am Französischen Zoll gab ist der Rahmen endlich bei mir in der Schweiz angekommen. Vielen Dank an Daniel vom Commencal Store für die schnelle Hilfe. Nun kann der Aufbau endlich beginnen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 762890



Beste "Farbe"! Und mit dem Coil einfach eine tolle Wahl! Viel Spaß beim Basteln!


----------



## Bene2405 (16. August 2018)

Danke, Aufgrund einer Verletzungspause wird sich die erste richtige Ausfahrt leider noch Verzögern, aber selbst das Basteln macht schon spass 

Schöner Aufbau, die Farbakzente kommen noch richtig gut  Bei mir wirds aber eher schlichter, Black&Silver


----------



## Tribal84 (16. August 2018)

Hatte jemand schon Probleme mit dem "Rocker", ich habe das gefühl das der Lagersitz ist zu groß ist...
und sich das Lager im Sitz sehr leicht bewegen lässt


----------



## Ramend (16. August 2018)

Tribal84 schrieb:


> Hatte jemand schon Probleme mit dem "Rocker", ich habe das gefühl das der Lagersitz ist zu groß ist...
> und sich das Lager im Sitz sehr leicht bewegen lässt


Ein kumpel aus Frankreich hatte das Problem mit der schwinge er ist 2 Wochen relativ viel mit kaputtem Lager gefahren und der Sitz wurde beschädigt das er ne neue Schwinge gebraucht hat weil der Sitz beschädigt wurde und das Lager nicht mehr gehalten hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tribal84 (16. August 2018)

Du meinst die Kettenstreben?

Hab hier mal Bilder eingefügt:

https://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/89406


Beide oberen Lager waren nicht bis Anschlag eingepresst - ist das normal oder war das ein Fehler (es fehlen 1-2mm)


----------



## rabidi (16. August 2018)

deralteser schrieb:


> Beste "Farbe"! Und mit dem Coil einfach eine tolle Wahl! Viel Spaß beim Basteln!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 763063


Hallo allerseits,
Wie ist es denn beim Meta mit Coil mit beschleunigen (sackt er unter Kettenzug ab?), wie fährt sich das Teil mit dem Gewicht bergauf? Meine Feierabendrunden hier in Luxemburg sind immer so 30-35km mit 700-800 hm, immer max 100 hm am Stück, also ständiger Wechsel zwischen bergauf und bergab, oft steile Rampen bei denen man kurz aus den Sattel muss. Sonst Alpentouren, viel mit tragen und schieben; aber auch hin und wieder Bikepark. Diesmal würde es wieder ein Komplettbike werden (gibt's aber nur noch mit Coil), oder besser nen Meta Rahmen mit Luftdämpfer? Oder das Clash, wird es das Meta ablösen? Bin hin und hergerissen mein Banshee Rune gegen das Meta zu wechseln. Vor vielen Jahren hatte ich ein Meta 5.5 und danach ein Meta 6, würde also wieder zu Commencal zurückkehren.
Nächste Woche fahre ich zum Worldcup nach La Bresse, vielleicht bekomme ich da im Ausstellerbereich ein paar Antworten...

Grüsse aus Südfrankreich

Ralph


----------



## deralteser (16. August 2018)

Bene2405 schrieb:


> Danke, Aufgrund einer Verletzungspause wird sich die erste richtige Ausfahrt leider noch Verzögern, aber selbst das Basteln macht schon spass
> 
> Schöner Aufbau, die Farbakzente kommen noch richtig gut  Bei mir wirds aber eher schlichter, Black&Silver



Black and Silver wird richtig gut kommen! So "Eloxalfarbkleckser" muss man mögen, das stimmt


----------



## Ramend (16. August 2018)

Tribal84 schrieb:


> Du meinst die Kettenstreben?
> 
> Hab hier mal Bilder eingefügt:
> 
> ...



Ne genau das selbe Teil wie bei dir, ich nehm es immer nur schwinge  er hat commencal geschrieben weis aber nicht mehr wie die Nummer ausgegangen ist wie alt ist dein Rahmen ?


----------



## deralteser (16. August 2018)

rabidi schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits,
> Wie ist es denn beim Meta mit Coil mit beschleunigen (sackt er unter Kettenzug ab?), wie fährt sich das Teil mit dem Gewicht bergauf? Meine Feierabendrunden hier in Luxemburg sind immer so 30-35km mit 700-800 hm, immer max 100 hm am Stück, also ständiger Wechsel zwischen bergauf und bergab, oft steile Rampen bei denen man kurz aus den Sattel muss. Sonst Alpentouren, viel mit tragen und schieben; aber auch hin und wieder Bikepark. Diesmal würde es wieder ein Komplettbike werden (gibt's aber nur noch mit Coil), oder besser nen Meta Rahmen mit Luftdämpfer? Oder das Clash, wird es das Meta ablösen? Bin hin und hergerissen mein Banshee Rune gegen das Meta zu wechseln. Vor vielen Jahren hatte ich ein Meta 5.5 und danach ein Meta 6, würde also wieder zu Commencal zurückkehren.
> Nächste Woche fahre ich zum Worldcup nach La Bresse, vielleicht bekomme ich da im Ausstellerbereich ein paar Antworten...
> 
> ...



Hi Ralph,
von Absacken bei Beschleunigen kann ich nichts berichten.
Ich nutze bei längeren Anstiegen aber definitiv den Lock out des RS SD Coil. Das hält den Dämpfer etwas höher im Federweg und macht das Klettern echt angenehmer.
Insgesamt fährt sich das Meta *gut* bergauf. Ein Kletterwunder findet man aber sowieso eher im XC Bereich 
Was das Mehrgewicht eines Coils angeht....keine Ahnung, wenn man nen Coil und nen Meta fahren will, dann sollte man kein zu großer Gewichtsfetischist sein....ich nehme das aber gerne in Kauf. Das bike läuft dermaßen ruhig im groben Gerümpel, wirklich eine Wonne  Theoretisch brauchts da keinen Downhiller mehr.

Gruß aus Teneriffa


----------



## Tribal84 (17. August 2018)

Ramend schrieb:


> Ne genau das selbe Teil wie bei dir, ich nehm es immer nur schwinge  er hat commencal geschrieben weis aber nicht mehr wie die Nummer ausgegangen ist wie alt ist dein Rahmen ?




Ich habe einen 2018er Rahmen, so wie es aussieht waren einfach die Lager nicht weit genug eingepresst - somit hat man auf beiden Seiten die Kampfspuren und recht schnell spiel in Hinterbau


Gerade Mail von commencal bekommen - neuer Rocker Link wird mir zugeschickt


----------



## BikerMike84 (17. August 2018)

Nach zwei Tagen Bikepark Schöneck und Klinovec, waren bei mir alle Schrauben am Rocker lose, eine hatte schon Kontakt mit dem Rocker gehabt. 

Hab heute alles zerlegt, neu gefettet und mit Schraubensicherung versehen, hoffe es hält jetzt. Bemerkbar hat es sich durch ein knarzen gemacht.

Dann noch paar kleine Änderungen vorgenommen seit dem letzten Bild 

Maxxis DHF 3C Maxxterra Skinwalls
SGLab 611 Ergowave Sattel
Oneup EDC Tool im Steuerrohr verbaut


----------



## Freefall1809 (17. August 2018)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich liebäugle mit dem Meta Trail v4.2 Origin 2019 oder das v4.2 Origin 650B 2018. Geo ist ja bei beiden gleich. Größenmäßig schwanke ich da noch. M oder L, das ist hier die Frage. Bin 178 cm und Schrittlänge 83 cm. Da wäre mir mit Tips sehr geholfen.

Danke schon mal.


----------



## BikerMike84 (18. August 2018)

ich bin 1,80 mit SL86cm. Habe L genommen und ne 160er Revive drinnen, die ist vllt 5mm rausgezogen.

Denke L könnte mit längerer Stütze knapp werden, sollte aber insgesamt besser passen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tribal84 (18. August 2018)

@BikerMike84  kannst du mal nen bild von Hinten in den Rocker machen?


----------



## BikerMike84 (18. August 2018)

So sieht’s bei mir aus, Schrauben stehen beide gleichweit raus.

Lag an der schlechten Schraubensicheru g


----------



## Tribal84 (18. August 2018)

Ich bin mir sehr sicher das beide überhaupt nicht rausstehen dürfen - das sieht aus wie es bei mir war..
Jetzt neue Lager und sauber bis Anschlag eingepresst ist die Schraube komplett im Rocker ... sieht dann aus wie die Schrauben des Dämpferyokes


----------



## Tobsucht. (18. August 2018)

Tribal84 schrieb:


> Ich bin mir sehr sicher das beide überhaupt nicht rausstehen dürfen



So sehe ich das auch. Gerade erst das Rad komplett zerlegt gehabt und bei mir, MJ 2017, steht da nichts raus.


----------



## BikerMike84 (18. August 2018)

Ok danke für Hinweis, dann werd ich hier mal Commencal kontaktieren, soweit es jetzt nirgends streift, kann man ja fahren ohne Probleme, dachte mir schon von Anfang an die stehen aber komisch weit raus.

Habt ihr nen Kontakt von Commencal an den man sich direkt wenden kann? Habe das Frameset zwar bei Probikeshop gekauft, die werden aber ja auch kein Ersatzteil da haben.


----------



## Tribal84 (18. August 2018)

[email protected]

Da sollte dir Daniel antworten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ollyverride (19. August 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
bin gerade am einstellen meines Sram GX Eagle 12fach Schaltwerks inkl. gesamter GX Eagle Gruppe.
Weiss jemand wieviele Kettenglieder es  bei der Sram 12fach Kette für das Meta AM 4.2 sein müssen,
damit das Schaltwerk optimal funktioniert. 
Vielen Dank schonmal.


----------



## BikerMike84 (19. August 2018)

Welches Kettenblatt willst du denn fahren? Ich hab ein 32t Oval (also 30/34 ovalisierung) und habe glaube ich 114 Glieder.


----------



## MarkMTB-04 (20. August 2018)

Habe mal eine Frage glaubt ihr man könnte den Fox DPX2 von 60 auf 65mm Hub erhöhen? Dann würde man so auf 175mm Federweg kommen  Ist nur nur so ein Gedanke der mir gerade so gekommen ist


----------



## slash-sash (20. August 2018)

Kann man. Im Orbea Rallon-Forum hat das jemand gemacht. Schau da mal rein. Ich glaube, auf den letzten 3 Seiten irgendwo. 
Stellt sich nur die Frage, ob dann beim ganz einfedern, nicht der Reifen oder was auch immer irgendwo anschlägt. 



Sascha


----------



## Ollyverride (20. August 2018)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Stellt sich nur die Frage, ob dann beim ganz einfedern, nicht der Reifen oder was auch immer irgendwo anschlägt.
> Sascha



Mein RS Deluxe Dämpfer hat 65mm Hub im Meta 4.2.
Schlägt bei Vollem Hub nichts an .. ist zwar nicht mehr viel Platz aber geht noch (Daumenbreit).


----------



## Ollyverride (20. August 2018)

Freefall1809 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> Ich liebäugle mit dem Meta Trail v4.2 Origin 2019 oder das v4.2 Origin 650B 2018. Geo ist ja bei beiden gleich. Größenmäßig schwanke ich da noch. M oder L, das ist hier die Frage. Bin 178 cm und Schrittlänge 83 cm. Da wäre mir mit Tips sehr geholfen.
> 
> Danke schon mal.




Hi,
bin 181cm gross , hatte das Glück ein Meta 4.2 in M und L Probe zu fahren und war in der selben Situation seit ich Bike ( M oder L ??!)
- L war etwas laufruhiger
- M hat mir persönlich mehr Spass gemacht, handlicher, wendiger .. bin aber auch durch das viele Fahren in Leogang und Saalbach „Bikepark orientierter“.

Habe mir dann 2018 das Meta 4.2 in M gegönnt, und mit Sattelposition und Vorbau (50mm) etwas gespielt und es passt jetzt für mich perfekt.
My 5 cents.
VG


----------



## MarkMTB-04 (20. August 2018)

Das hört sich ja gut an ich glaube das werd ich mal versuchen  Dann die Gabel auch noch auf 180mm umbauen ich glaube das wird ein Spaß! Und ein Daumen breit reicht ja ich schlage ja nicht permanent durch


----------



## MarkMTB-04 (20. August 2018)

Ich hab mir auch das Meta in M gekauft und halt den anderen Steuersatz eingebaut und dann auch ein bisschen mit dem Sattel rumprobiert.


----------



## MarkMTB-04 (20. August 2018)

Hat auch wer eine Idee wie man das mit dem Federweg ändern am besten selbst hinbekommen könnte? Es ist ja nur ein Spacer der den Federweg begrenzt allerdings kann man den nicht so einfach abklipsen oder so...


----------



## Ramend (20. August 2018)

MarkMTB-04 schrieb:


> Hat auch wer eine Idee wie man das mit dem Federweg ändern am besten selbst hinbekommen könnte? Es ist ja nur ein Spacer der den Federweg begrenzt allerdings kann man den nicht so einfach abklipsen oder so...


 Bei der Gabel ? Wenn ja welcher Hersteller Rock Shox oder Fox ? Dann musst du den Air Shaft tauschen bei Rock Shox lohnt es sich gleich das Debon Air Upgrade Kit zu kaufen kostet aktuell 35€ und lohnt sich alle mal war auch am überlegen vorne 180 zu fahrn aber mir war der Unterschied zu hinten zu groß und die Front ist meiner Meinung nach eh schon hoch Genung 

Gruß Robin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarkMTB-04 (20. August 2018)

Ja Vorne ist alles Easy da weis ich auch wie es geht. Ne ich will meinen Fox DPX2 Dämpfer von 230x60 auf 230x65 erweitern. Damit würde das Verhältnis zwischen Front und Heck wieder stimmen.


----------



## NomadTom (20. August 2018)

BikerMike84 schrieb:


> So sieht’s bei mir aus, Schrauben stehen beide gleichweit raus.
> 
> Lag an der schlechten Schraubensicheru g



Servus,
das sieht nicht normal aus, die Schrauben sollten normalerweise bündig mit dem Rocker sein. Deine Schrauben stehen zu weit raus.
Dafür gibt es mehrere Gründe: 
 Entweder haben sich die Schrauben durch kein oder wenig Schraubensicherung gelöst und stehen raus, im schlimmsten Fall gehen sie irgendwann sogar am Rocker an. Lösung ist Schrauben raus, neue Schraubensicherung drauf und gut ist es.

Es gab wohl mal fehlerhafte Chargen vom Rocker mit ungenauen, zu großen Fräsungen für die Kugellager. Abhilfe schafft da Commencal durch ersetzen des Rocker. Problemlos abzuwickeln über Commencal/ Daniel für den Support für DE.

Es kann auch passieren das am Anfang alles OK ist, mit der Zeit sich das oder sogar beide Kugellager Richtung Rocker ausarbeiten, in diesem Fall Hinterbau zerlegen, also Sitzstrebe weg, Y-Yoke raus und Rocker ausbauen. Lager auspressen, Lager-Aussenschale reinigen, Lagersitz im Rocker reinigen und Lager mit Loctite 648 Fügekleber wieder einkleben. Nebenbei kann man so auch alle anderen Lager mit Fett voll füllen und alles überprüfen.

Also, weiterhin viel Spaß mit dem Bike 

LG
Thomas


----------



## BikerMike84 (20. August 2018)

NomadTom schrieb:


> ntweder haben sich die Schrauben durch kein oder wenig Schraubensicherung gelöst und stehen raus, im schlimmsten Fall gehen sie irgendwann sogar am Rocker an. Lösung ist Schrauben raus, neue Schraubensicherung drauf und gut ist es.



Die Schrauben sind fest, hatten sich aber gelockert und ich hab am Rocker und Yoke alle Schrauben mit neuer Schraubensicherung versehen. 

Ich werd mal Commencal kontaktieren, denk da muss ein neuer Rocker her.


----------



## NomadTom (20. August 2018)

Ein neuer Rocker muss dann aber nicht unbedingt die Lösung des Problems sein. 
Ich denke das ist eher bedingt durch die Bauart der Hebelei etc. so das sich durch die Schläge einfach langsam die Lager raus arbeiten. Lösung ist wie gesagt ein einkleben mit Loctite.
Die Lagersitze kann man ja auch nicht so eng gestalten das die Lager vielleicht heben würden sich aber aufgrund der engen Passung schlecht drehen etc.

LG
Thomas


----------



## slash-sash (20. August 2018)

MarkMTB-04 schrieb:


> Hat auch wer eine Idee wie man das mit dem Federweg ändern am besten selbst hinbekommen könnte? Es ist ja nur ein Spacer der den Federweg begrenzt allerdings kann man den nicht so einfach abklipsen oder so...



Habe ich ja geschrieben. Schau im Orbea Rallo -Thread. 
Ich meine, der eine hat ihn abgeknipst (oder war das der X2?!) ein anderer wohl mit nem Dremel bearbeitet. 



Sascha


----------



## Ramend (20. August 2018)

NomadTom schrieb:


> Servus,
> das sieht nicht normal aus, die Schrauben sollten normalerweise bündig mit dem Rocker sein. Deine Schrauben stehen zu weit raus.
> Dafür gibt es mehrere Gründe:
> Entweder haben sich die Schrauben durch kein oder wenig Schraubensicherung gelöst und stehen raus, im schlimmsten Fall gehen sie irgendwann sogar am Rocker an. Lösung ist Schrauben raus, neue Schraubensicherung drauf und gut ist es.
> ...



Also so sollten die Schrauben nicht aussehen wie bei meinem Bild im Anhang bei mir Stehen die schon immer raus ? Ich hab ein 17er Modell Anfang 2018 gekauft soll ich mal Commencal Schreiben ?


----------



## NomadTom (20. August 2018)

Ramend schrieb:


> Also so sollten die Schrauben nicht aussehen wie bei meinem Bild im Anhang bei mir Stehen die schon immer raus ? Ich hab ein 17er Modell Anfang 2018 gekauft soll ich mal Commencal Schreiben ?



sieht m.E. jetzt nicht so aus wie es sein sollte. Da kommt die Sitzstrebe ja auch schon viel zu nah an den Rocker ran.

Kannst natürlich Commencal anrufen und nachfragen oder eben so wie ich es beschrieben habe lösen. Bei einem Kugellager Tausch müsste man ja auch so vorgehen wie ich es eben beschrieben habe, Kugellager einkleben kommt halt noch dazu.

LG
Thomas


----------



## SebDuderino (20. August 2018)

Hallo, denkt ihr man kann das Meta auch mit (Luft)-Dämpfer ohne Lockout fahren oder werden längere Climbs damit zur Qual? Ich hatte serienmäßig den Deluxe RT mit Lockout drin, der mir aber jetzt flöten gegangen ist... Bin das Rad also eigentlich immer mit geschlossenem Dämpfer bergauf gefahren und weiß daher nicht wie sehr es im Sitzen wippt. Hat damit jemand Erfahrungen?


----------



## 4Stroke (20. August 2018)

SebDuderino schrieb:


> Hallo, denkt ihr man kann das Meta auch mit (Luft)-Dämpfer ohne Lockout fahren oder werden längere Climbs damit zur Qual? Ich hatte serienmäßig den Deluxe RT mit Lockout drin, der mir aber jetzt flöten gegangen ist... Bin das Rad also eigentlich immer mit geschlossenem Dämpfer bergauf gefahren und weiß daher nicht wie sehr es im Sitzen wippt. Hat damit jemand Erfahrungen?



Da hat die Wahl deiner reifen/der rollwiderstand einen weitaus größeren Einfluss als dein Lockout am dämpfer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ollyverride (20. August 2018)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Da hat die Wahl deiner reifen/der rollwiderstand einen weitaus größeren Einfluss als dein Lockout am dämpfer.



ich favorisiere:
Ardent 2.4 hinten
Highroller 2.4 vorne


----------



## deralteser (21. August 2018)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Da hat die Wahl deiner reifen/der rollwiderstand einen weitaus größeren Einfluss als dein Lockout am dämpfer.


Die Platformfunktion meines RS SD ist - neben der Reifenwahl - durchaus auch Effizienzsteigernd. Allein das "höher im Federweg stehen" / weniger "Versacken" empfinde ich bei längeren Anstiegen sehr angenehm. Die Sitz- und Pedalierposition ist deutlich spürbar aufrechter.


----------



## deralteser (21. August 2018)

SebDuderino schrieb:


> Hallo, denkt ihr man kann das Meta auch mit (Luft)-Dämpfer ohne Lockout fahren oder werden längere Climbs damit zur Qual? Ich hatte serienmäßig den Deluxe RT mit Lockout drin, der mir aber jetzt flöten gegangen ist... Bin das Rad also eigentlich immer mit geschlossenem Dämpfer bergauf gefahren und weiß daher nicht wie sehr es im Sitzen wippt. Hat damit jemand Erfahrungen?


Natürlich ist das bike auch ohne Platform bergauf fahrbar. Ob Dir das Einsacken oder minimale Wippen zuviel ist.....einfach mal testen


----------



## Ramend (22. August 2018)

rabidi schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits,
> Wie ist es denn beim Meta mit Coil mit beschleunigen (sackt er unter Kettenzug ab?), wie fährt sich das Teil mit dem Gewicht bergauf? Meine Feierabendrunden hier in Luxemburg sind immer so 30-35km mit 700-800 hm, immer max 100 hm am Stück, also ständiger Wechsel zwischen bergauf und bergab, oft steile Rampen bei denen man kurz aus den Sattel muss. Sonst Alpentouren, viel mit tragen und schieben; aber auch hin und wieder Bikepark. Diesmal würde es wieder ein Komplettbike werden (gibt's aber nur noch mit Coil), oder besser nen Meta Rahmen mit Luftdämpfer? Oder das Clash, wird es das Meta ablösen? Bin hin und hergerissen mein Banshee Rune gegen das Meta zu wechseln. Vor vielen Jahren hatte ich ein Meta 5.5 und danach ein Meta 6, würde also wieder zu Commencal zurückkehren.
> Nächste Woche fahre ich zum Worldcup nach La Bresse, vielleicht bekomme ich da im Ausstellerbereich ein paar Antworten...
> 
> ...


 

Nur zum schauen oder auch fahren ?


----------



## rabidi (24. August 2018)

Ramend schrieb:


> Nur zum schauen oder auch fahren ?


Nur schauen; sind knappe 2 Stunden von mir zuhause entfernt...


----------



## rabidi (24. August 2018)

deralteser schrieb:


> Hi Ralph,
> von Absacken bei Beschleunigen kann ich nichts berichten.
> Ich nutze bei längeren Anstiegen aber definitiv den Lock out des RS SD Coil. Das hält den Dämpfer etwas höher im Federweg und macht das Klettern echt angenehmer.
> Insgesamt fährt sich das Meta *gut* bergauf. Ein Kletterwunder findet man aber sowieso eher im XC Bereich
> ...


Das hat mir schon sehr viel geholfen, danke! Gewichtsfetischist bin ich nicht, sonst würde ich nicht bereits mein zweites Banshee Rune fahren. Nach diesem Test: https://flowmountainbike.com/tests/commencal-meta-review-2/ ist meine Entscheidung soweit gefallen.
Grösse würde ein "L" werden, wegen dem Reach, obwohl ich wahrscheinlich die 150er Stütze nicht fahren kann (Schrittlänge 85cm), dann mach ich halt meine 125er rein...
Teneriffa im Urlaub oder wohnst du dort? Steht noch auf meiner Todo Liste...
Morgen in La Bresse bekomme ich ja hoffentlich ein paar Antworten bezüglich dem The Clash.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsucht. (24. August 2018)

rabidi schrieb:


> Grösse würde ein "L" werden, wegen dem Reach, obwohl ich wahrscheinlich die 150er Stütze nicht fahren kann (Schrittlänge 85cm), dann mach ich halt meine 125er rein...



Das sollte schon gehen, ich hab bei ähnlicher SL und 1,78 ebenfalls einen L Rahmen und bin lange Zeit eine KS Lev mit 150mm gefahren.
Nun hab ich sogar auf die 170mm OneUp gewechselt und die Stütze is sogar noch gut einen 1cm ausgezogen.

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## rabidi (24. August 2018)

Tobsucht. schrieb:


> Das sollte schon gehen, ich hab bei ähnlicher SL und 1,78 ebenfalls einen L Rahmen und bin lange Zeit eine KS Lev mit 150mm gefahren.
> Nun hab ich sogar auf die 170mm OneUp gewechselt und die Stütze is sogar noch gut einen 1cm ausgezogen.
> 
> Gruß
> Tobi


Hey, das hört sich sehr gut an! Dann werde ich wohl bald wieder ins Commencal Lager wechseln!
Danke!


----------



## BikerMike84 (24. August 2018)

rabidi schrieb:


> bwohl ich wahrscheinlich die 150er Stütze nicht fahren kann (Schrittlänge 85cm)



Ich fahr mit SL 86 ne 160er Bikejoke und habe diese noch etwas ausgezogen. Die baut so hoch wie die 150er Reverb. Kommt auch etwas auf den Sattel an, wie hoch der dann noch baut.



NomadTom schrieb:


> Kannst natürlich Commencal anrufen und nachfragen oder eben so wie ich es beschrieben habe lösen. Bei einem Kugellager Tausch müsste man ja auch so vorgehen wie ich es eben beschrieben habe, Kugellager einkleben kommt halt noch dazu.



Ich bekomme auch einen neuen Rocker von Commencal, die neuen Rocker haben zusätzlich Sicherungsringe, welche die Lager an Ort und Stelle halten sollen, so die Aussage von Commencal.


----------



## Fekl (25. August 2018)

BikerMike84 schrieb:


> Ich fahr mit SL 86 ne 160er Bikejoke und habe diese noch etwas ausgezogen. Die baut so hoch wie die 150er Reverb. Kommt auch etwas auf den Sattel an, wie hoch der dann noch baut.
> 
> 
> 
> Ich bekomme auch einen neuen Rocker von Commencal, die neuen Rocker haben zusätzlich Sicherungsringe, welche die Lager an Ort und Stelle halten sollen, so die Aussage von Commencal.



Kannst du davon bitte mal ein Foto machen, wenn er da ist? Haben heute bei meinem V4 die Lager ausgepresst und dann mit Loctite Fügekleber wieder reingekloppt - so groß war der Spalt zwischen Kettenstreben und Rocker selbst am Anfang nicht  Die normale Konstruktion scheint nur ein paar Tage Fahren auszuhalten.. Gingen auch garnicht mal so schwer raus diese Lager.


----------



## BikerMike84 (25. August 2018)

Fekl schrieb:


> Kannst du davon bitte mal ein Foto machen, wenn er da ist?


Klar kann ich mache, kann aber etwas dauern, da die bei Commencal aktuell noch im Zulauf sind.

Was ich net ganz verstehe ist, wie sich die Lager rausarbeiten können, wenn die Schrauben fest sind (ich habe sie mit einer extra Schicht Schraubensicherung) versehen.

Wenn die Schraubenköpfe eigentlich bündig mit dem Rocker sein sollen, stehen die Schrauben dann an der Sitzstrebe über? Meine sind jetzt schon etwas drüber als bündig.


----------



## Fekl (25. August 2018)

Nee, die Schrauben bleiben genau so weit drin wie jetzt. Der Abstand "Schraubenkopf" - Sitzstrebe ist ja definiert durch das Lager und den Spacer dazwischen. Aber das Lager rutscht im Rocker einfach nach innnen -> Schraubenkopf kommt raus und Sitzstrebe rutscht langsam näher an den Rocker bis der Spacer schleift und dir langsam alles wegfeilt  Man könnte sagen, die Sitzstreben pressen die Lager langsam nach innen raus. Ich werde meine eingeklebten Lager gleich morgen mal einem Bikeparktest unterziehen.


----------



## Deleted 456496 (27. August 2018)

Kann mir mal jemand die Funktionsweise von dem hinterbau erklären beim Meta v4.2?


----------



## Ramend (27. August 2018)

Hier mal der Hinterbau von einem Rahmen vom Commencal Team aus La Bresse falls es einen interresiert... War leider so betrunken um vor Ort Nacht zu fragen


----------



## Deleted 456496 (27. August 2018)

Ramend schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 766755
> Hier mal der Hinterbau von einem Rahmen vom Commencal Team aus La Bresse falls es einen interresiert... War leider so betrunken um vor Ort Nacht zu fragen



Hat es zb einen Grund warum der Dämpfer unter dem Oberrohr sitzt im Hinblick auf den Schwerpunkt etc.?


----------



## Stemminator (27. August 2018)

Benötigt zufällig noch jemand für sein Meta eine neue Lyrik RC2 mit 170mm/46er Offset? Am besten PM. 




SXPerformance schrieb:


> Kann mir mal jemand die Funktionsweise von dem hinterbau erklären beim Meta v4.2?



https://m.vitalmtb.com/videos/featu...ta-AM-V4-2-from-Test-Sessions,33287/sspomer,2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deralteser (27. August 2018)

rabidi schrieb:


> Das hat mir schon sehr viel geholfen, danke! Gewichtsfetischist bin ich nicht, sonst würde ich nicht bereits mein zweites Banshee Rune fahren. Nach diesem Test: https://flowmountainbike.com/tests/commencal-meta-review-2/ ist meine Entscheidung soweit gefallen.
> Grösse würde ein "L" werden, wegen dem Reach, obwohl ich wahrscheinlich die 150er Stütze nicht fahren kann (Schrittlänge 85cm), dann mach ich halt meine 125er rein...
> Teneriffa im Urlaub oder wohnst du dort? Steht noch auf meiner Todo Liste...
> Morgen in La Bresse bekomme ich ja hoffentlich ein paar Antworten bezüglich dem The Clash.
> ...



Off topic: Bin im Urlaub gewesen. Tip: Falls du dort innerhalb der beiden großen Naturschutzgebiete im Nord-Osten Wandern möchtest, oder bis auf den Gipfel des Teide steigen willst: Umbedingt Genehmigungen in Santa Cruz einholen! Am besten 3 Monate vorher! Bei Fragen gerne PM.

Bin 1,85m mit einer 89er SL. Fahre den Rahmen in Large mit einer 150er Reverb. Den von Dir verlinkten Testbericht kann ich schlichtweg bestätigen  Absolut treffend!


----------



## Fekl (28. August 2018)

Ramend schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 766755
> Hier mal der Hinterbau von einem Rahmen vom Commencal Team aus La Bresse falls es einen interresiert... War leider so betrunken um vor Ort Nacht zu fragen


Mindestens das rechte Sitzstrebenlager arbeitet sich auch dort nach innen...


----------



## chorge (29. August 2018)

SXPerformance schrieb:


> Kann mir mal jemand die Funktionsweise von dem hinterbau erklären beim Meta v4.2?


Federt ein -> und dann wieder aus... ;-)


----------



## Tribal84 (11. September 2018)

Fekl schrieb:


> Mindestens das rechte Sitzstrebenlager arbeitet sich auch dort nach innen...



Ich habe die lager ja neu eingepresst und mit blauem loctite verklebt, 2 Ausfahrten später arbeiten sich die Lager wieder aus dem link.

Ich warte scon sehnsüchtig auf den neuen verbesserten Link. 

Bin auch echt etwas enttäuscht das man diese Infos nicht von Commencal bekommen hat...Resultat bei mir sind Yoke+ Roccer müssen neu und die Sitzstreben sind verkratzt an den Lagerstellen. Dazu hatte der Hinterbau auf der letzten Ausfahrt soviel Spiel das der Reifen an den Kettenstreben material abgetragen hat, hier will Commencal aber nicht ersetzen.


----------



## DHRc (11. September 2018)

Wie ist denn die Lackqualität der aktuellen Rahmen?


----------



## BikerMike84 (11. September 2018)

Tribal84 schrieb:


> Ich warte scon sehnsüchtig auf den neuen verbesserten Link.



Meiner liegt schon ne Woche im Keller, bin noch net zum Einbau gekommen.

Kam nach der Reklamation ziemlich zügig.


----------



## Ozzi (12. September 2018)

kannst du bitte mal ein bild einfügen, inwiefern er sich vom "alten" unterscheidet? 

eine offizielle meldung hat commencal wegen des links noch nicht rausgegeben, oder?
würde mal interessieren, ob es alle baureihen des 4.2 betrifft, oder nurbdie 2018er


----------



## Tribal84 (13. September 2018)

Ich habe keine offizielle Meldung gefunden.

Die Lager lassen sich mittlerweile mit der Hand ein und auspressen ... sehr geil :/

Bilder vom neuen rocka wären wirklich mal sehr interessant.

Das Problem ist für mich aber ein absolutes no go und ich werde mich spätestens im Winter nach einer Alternative umsehen.


----------



## Mofaking (13. September 2018)

Moin zusammen,

hab letzte Woche auch Rocker, Clevis und Sattelstreben reklamiert und bekomme nun Ersatz. Der Rocker kommt vom Meta Power und soll sowohl steifer als auch mit besseren Lagern ausgestattet sein - Bin gespannt! Bei mir standen die Schrauben auch zu weit raus, beim Ausbau sind mir Schraube inkl. Lager und Unterlegscheibe entgegen gefallen. Fast alle Lager müssen neu, auch an den Sattelstreben. (10 Monate im Trail- und Bikepark-Gebrauch)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ozzi (13. September 2018)

kann doch nicht an der qualität der lager liegen, dass die sich rausleiern nach ner hand voll fahrten...

aufgrund von nachwuchs bin ich diese saison kaum auf touren oder bikeparkbesuchen gekommen... aber wenns das hier jetzt nachträglich als hinterbauleiereule rausstellt, wechsel ich im laufe des winters evtl. doch auf ein alu nomad v4...
wäre echt schade und das erste mal, dass ich ein commi verdamme.. 

dennoch fraglich, woran es liegt :/
hat man die krafteinflüsse durch den boosthinterbau unterschätzt?
beim normalen meta v4 hab ich jedenfalls bislang nicht von sowas gehört/gelesen...


----------



## Fekl (13. September 2018)

...beim v4 passiert genau das gleiche (siehe V4 Thread)


----------



## Tobsucht. (14. September 2018)

Also ich kann nach fast zwei Jahren Einsatz (seit Dez 2016) bisher nichts dergleichen bestätigen.

Bei mir standen/stehen keine Schrauben am Link über und die Lager fallen auch nicht raus. Hatte die Tage gerade erst alles auseinander und gereinigt und nachgefettet.


----------



## Fekl (16. September 2018)

Bist du damit auch Mal im Park unterwegs? Ich vermute, dass das erst bei härterer Gangart passiert.


----------



## WOBRider (18. September 2018)

BikerMike84 schrieb:


> Also mein V4.2 in L allerdings RAW mit Klarlack wiegt ziemlich genau 3300g, ohne Steckachse, Kettenstrebenschutz etc.




Sind die 3300g noch ohne dem Dämpfer?


----------



## Tribal84 (18. September 2018)

Natürlich ohne Dämpfer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deralteser (19. September 2018)

Wegen Umstieg auf ein 29er Hobel steht mein 2018er zum Verkauf. Schaut in meinen bikemarkt oder alternativ bei ebay Kleinanzeigen vorbei


----------



## Ramend (21. September 2018)

Will einer Luft gegen Coil tauschen zufällig würde gern mal den Coil ausprobieren ?  Hab den Rc3 halbes Jahr alt inkl. Spacer


----------



## BikerMike84 (23. September 2018)

WOBRider schrieb:


> Sind die 3300g noch ohne dem Dämpfer?



Ja schon ohne Dämpfer.


----------



## Tribal84 (1. Oktober 2018)

Bin mittlerweile einfach nur noch genervt - ich bekomme den Hinterbau einfach nicht mehr sauber zum laufen.
Lager am hauptdrehpunkt sind jetzt die nächsten die sich verabschieden..

Wenn möglich werde ich im Winter auf ein nomad oder anderes tauschen :/

Hab am Wochenende auch ein Rocker an einem Meta EBike gesehen (angeblich ist dieser ja verstärkt) und dort sind die Lager etc auch nach innen gewandert


----------



## Ozzi (1. Oktober 2018)

verständlich...

ich kann es dennoch nicht nachvollziehen, dass dies ja nun scheinbar seit jahren ein mitlaufendes problem der 4er meta reihe ist; commencal da aber offiziell rein garnix dazu sagt.. und nur hinterrücks ein paar links verteilt, welche ja auch nicht sonderlich viel an der problematik zu ändern scheinen..

nomad wäre ne alternative, allerdings ist die 2pos regelung vom x2 dann während der fahrt dann vom tisch ... :/


----------



## Tribal84 (1. Oktober 2018)

Habe am Meta noch nie 2pos genutzt .

Im neuen Link sind die Lager mit sprengring gesichert habe ich nun gehört.


----------



## Ramend (1. Oktober 2018)

Tribal84 schrieb:


> Habe am Meta noch nie 2pos genutzt .
> 
> Im neuen Link sind die Lager mit sprengring gesichert habe ich nun gehört.


Mein neuer soll die Wochen kommen ich poste dann einmal Bilder Reklamation war easy und auf deutsch


----------



## lighter (2. Oktober 2018)

Ramend schrieb:


> Mein neuer soll die Wochen kommen ich poste dann einmal Bilder Reklamation war easy und auf deutsch



Hast du einfach mit Fotos per Mail reklamiert?
Habe auch das Problem das die Lager nach innen wandern.
Bekomme die Sicherungsschraube mittlerweile schon gar nicht mehr ganz rein :-(


----------



## BikerMike84 (2. Oktober 2018)

lighter schrieb:


> Hast du einfach mit Fotos per Mail reklamiert?
> Habe auch das Problem das die Lager nach innen wandern.
> Bekomme die Sicherungsschraube mittlerweile schon gar nicht mehr ganz rein :-(



Genau einfach paar Fotos per Mail senden, dann bekommst du ein Garantieformular das du ausfüllen musst und deine Rechnung mitanhängst.


----------



## lighter (2. Oktober 2018)

BikerMike84 schrieb:


> Genau einfach paar Fotos per Mail senden, dann bekommst du ein Garantieformular das du ausfüllen musst und deine Rechnung mitanhängst.



Danke dir! Mach ich heute Abend mal..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tribal84 (2. Oktober 2018)

Ich kann nicht verstehen warum commencal das nicht öffentlich macht.


----------



## vinnie (2. Oktober 2018)

Wie machen sich die verhältnismäßig langen Kettenstreben mit 337mm am 
Commencal Meta v4.2 bemerkbar hinsichtlich der Agilität ?
Hat jemand einen Vergleich zum Capra oder Specialized Enduro ?


----------



## BikerMike84 (3. Oktober 2018)

vinnie schrieb:


> Wie machen sich die verhältnismäßig langen Kettenstreben mit 337mm am
> Commencal Meta v4.2 bemerkbar hinsichtlich der Agilität ?
> Hat jemand einen Vergleich zum Capra oder Specialized Enduro ?



Das Meta fährt sich agiler als ein Capra, hatte zuvor das CF Pro aus 2016.

Das liegt aber auch am geringeren Federweg Capra 180/170 zu Meta 170/160.

In den Manual geht das Meta mit etwas mehr Nachdruck aber immernoch leicht.

Dafür klettert das Meta deutlich besser als das Capra


----------



## Ramend (8. Oktober 2018)

Die Hey, 

Also mein neuer link ist gekommen im Anhang ein paar Bilder im Vergleich falls es einen Interresiert 

Zusätzlich: meine sitzstrebe ist ganzschön eingelaufen hab Commencal nochmal geschrieben...

Gruß Robin


----------



## Tribal84 (9. Oktober 2018)

Meine sitzstreben sind auch super eingelaufen - commencal findet aber das gehört nicht zum Austausch, genauso ist es auch kein Problem dass durch das Spiel im Hinterbau Schleifspuren innen an den kettenstreben vom reifen sein (wohlgemerkt ein 2,3 Maxxis Minion)...kann alles passieren laut commencal ...


War auf jedenfalls mein letzter Rahmen!

Ich warte aktuell knappe 6 Wochen auf meine Ersatzteile - bekomme keine Sendungsnummer..ist aber angeblich schon lange unterwegs


----------



## slash-sash (9. Oktober 2018)

Also das mit den Kettenstreben kann ich ja noch verstehen und würde ich wohl hinnehmen. 
Aber die Sitz-/Druckstrebe würde ich einfordern. Das geht gar nicht. 
Ist ja ne Folge des Rockers. 




Sascha


----------



## Tribal84 (9. Oktober 2018)

Erklärung:

Ist doch nur optischer Natur, also musst du die alten weiter nutzen


----------



## slash-sash (9. Oktober 2018)

Kann man das nicht mit messen „beweisen“? 
Optischer Natur wäre es aber nicht, wenn der Fehler mit dem Rocker nicht wäre. 
Kratzer durch Transportschäden sind/wären ja auch optischer Natur. 




Sascha


----------



## Tribal84 (9. Oktober 2018)

Hier das Bild meiner sattelstrebe:





Da braucht man meiner Meinung nach nicht messen oder sowas - das Ding ist zu tauschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ramend (9. Oktober 2018)

Das ist meine ...


----------



## Ramend (9. Oktober 2018)

Tribal84 schrieb:


> Erklärung:
> 
> Ist doch nur optischer Natur, also musst du die alten weiter nutzen


Ja so ist mehr oder weniger die Antwort bei mir auch ... zufriedenstellend ist das net so ganz


----------



## Tribal84 (9. Oktober 2018)

Ramend schrieb:


> Ja so ist mehr oder weniger die Antwort bei mir auch ... zufriedenstellend ist das net so ganz



Richtig, wir können für die fehlkonstruktion von commencal nichts und müssen dafür mit dem Mist leben.

Nicht ganz fair, da kann der Rahmen noch so gut funktionieren und günstig sein.


Heute wieder angesprochen:

Hallo Sven,

in diesem Fall beeinträchtigt diese leichte Abnutzung nicht die Funktion noch die Sicherheit der Strebe und fällt daher nicht unter die Garantie.

Gruss Bj...


----------



## Stompy (15. Oktober 2018)

Hallo zusammen, 

wisst ihr ob die neuen Links bei den 2019er Rahmen serienmäßig verbaut werden? Auf dem Produktbild für die 2019er Modelle ist der alte Link zu sehen, aber das sagt ja erst mal nicht viel. 

Danke und Grüße


----------



## deralteser (15. Oktober 2018)

Bleibts eigentlich bei dem einen 2019er Modell in 650b, oder schießt Commencal da noch was raus? An 29ern mangelt es ja nicht wirklich - finde ich für mein Vorhaben tendenziel gut, da ich auch auf nen 29er Meta wechseln möchte.....aber nur *ein* 2019er Modell in 650b???


----------



## lighter (15. Oktober 2018)

deralteser schrieb:


> Bleibts eigentlich bei dem einen 2019er Modell in 650b, oder schießt Commencal da noch was raus? An 29ern mangelt es ja nicht wirklich - finde ich für mein Vorhaben tendenziel gut, da ich auch auf nen 29er Meta wechseln möchte.....aber nur *ein* 2019er Modell in 650b???



Bin mir recht sicher dass das einfach das letzte 650b Meta ist.
Wird dann nach dem Abverkauf nur noch das 29er Meta geben. Das ist dann das Race Enduro -> deshalb 29.
Da macht 650b einfach keinen Sinn für Commencal.
Für alle die ein Enduro zum Spaß haben, Tricks üben, bissel Park etc. wollen gibt es das Clash. Das kannste ja auch mit ner 170er Gabel fahren und dann ist’s dem 650b Meta gar nicht so unähnlich.

Edit: Enduro Race wird auf kurz oder lang denke ich komplett auf 29ern unterwegs sein. Macht da einfach Sinn.
Ausnahmen sprich Ausnahmetalente die etwas anderes bevorzugen wird es natürlich immer geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deralteser (15. Oktober 2018)

Na ja, was die mit ihrem Produktportfolio eventuell anstellen muss ich nicht für gut heißen...aber irgendwie wird ja jede "alte Sau" wieder neu verpackt und durchs Dorf getrieben.


----------



## BikerMike84 (16. Oktober 2018)

Ich hab am WE auch endlich mal den neuen Rocker verbaut, er ist nicht nur massiver, auch die Lager machen nen wertigeren Eindruck, sind zudem fast voll mit Fett gewesen, die anderen hab ich bei der Gelegenheit auch mal nachgefettet, da war deutlich zu wenig drinnen.

Beim Ausbau des alten Rockers saß ein Lager schon so locker, das es gleich mit dem Ausbau der Schraube rausgegangen ist.

Durch das Spiel bzw den schlechten Lagersitz im Hinterbau zuvor, haben meine neuen Buchsen am Dämpfer auch schon etwas gelitten gehabt, denke da werde ich mir mal was von Huber holen.


----------



## deralteser (16. Oktober 2018)

BikerMike84 schrieb:


> Ich hab am WE auch endlich mal den neuen Rocker verbaut, er ist nicht nur massiver, auch die Lager machen nen wertigeren Eindruck, sind zudem fast voll mit Fett gewesen, die anderen hab ich bei der Gelegenheit auch mal nachgefettet, da war deutlich zu wenig drinnen.
> 
> Beim Ausbau des alten Rockers saß ein Lager schon so locker, das es gleich mit dem Ausbau der Schraube rausgegangen ist.
> 
> Durch das Spiel bzw den schlechten Lagersitz im Hinterbau zuvor, haben meine neuen Buchsen am Dämpfer auch schon etwas gelitten gehabt, denke da werde ich mir mal was von Huber holen.



Klingt doch super. Warte auch auf meinen neuen "Hardcore-Rocker" inkl. Schrauben und Achse  Bin aber mal gespannt, obs beim Meta 29er dann auch so "witzig" wird. Sich lockernde Schrauben nerven auf Dauer. Finde die unkomplizierte Problemlösung von Commi aber super. Habe bei anderen Herstellern schon schlimmeres erlebt.


----------



## BikerMike84 (16. Oktober 2018)

deralteser schrieb:


> 29er dann auch so "witzig" wird



Der Rocker scheint ja ansich neu designed zu sein.

Mit ordentlich Schraubensicherung lockert sich da nix mehr, die ab Werk verwendete Schraubensicherung ist eher blaue Farbe.

Loctite mittelfest hats bei mir gerichtet.


----------



## deralteser (16. Oktober 2018)

BikerMike84 schrieb:


> die ab Werk verwendete Schraubensicherung ist eher blaue Farbe....Loctite mittelfest hats bei mir gerichtet.


Wird schon laufen und halten das Gerät!


----------



## Tribal84 (16. Oktober 2018)

Ich bin mir sehr sehr sicher das auch der neue Link knarzen wird - das Lager wird zwar von einem sprengring gehalten aber der sitzt nicht 1000% am Lager..spätesten wenn das Lager wieder richtig Ring wandert knackt das Ding.

Der Link ist einfach vom Meta Ebike nichts anderes...


----------



## BikerMike84 (17. Oktober 2018)

Tribal84 schrieb:


> .spätesten wenn das Lager wieder richtig Ring wandert knackt das Ding



geknackt hatte es bei mir nur nachdem sich die Schrauben gelockert hatten, als wieder alles fest war und mit Loctite gesichert war jetz Ruhe und die Schrauben hatten Sich auch nicht wieder gelockert.

Mal schauen was die Zukunft bringt


----------



## Tribal84 (17. Oktober 2018)

Das die Schrajbe nicht fest in der Strebe war, war ja nie das Problem.

Das Problem ist ein sich immer lockerndes Lager im Rocker. Die Schraube lässt dich dann immer soweit anziehen bis die Strebe gegen den Rocker drückt und sich dann abnutzt und kratzt.

Ein Lösung bis man den neuen Rocker hat ist nur das Lager endfest einzukleben.


----------



## deralteser (17. Oktober 2018)

Tribal84 schrieb:


> Das die Schrajbe nicht fest in der Strebe war, war ja nie das Problem.
> 
> Das Problem ist ein sich immer lockerndes Lager im Rocker. Die Schraube lässt dich dann immer soweit anziehen bis die Strebe gegen den Rocker drückt und sich dann abnutzt und kratzt.
> 
> Ein Lösung bis man den neuen Rocker hat ist nur das Lager endfest einzukleben.


Edit:
Bei mir sind keine Streben verkratzt. Wie lange biste denn mit dem knarzenden Teil rumgefahren?

Haste schon mal eventuelle Toleranzen in den Rocker-Links bedacht? Wenn da alles zwischen Lager/Link/Strebe passt, dann sollte sich da nichts verziehen. Mal ernsthaft, sonst wären ja alle Metas in Kürze nen Garantiefall.


----------



## Tribal84 (17. Oktober 2018)

Siehe die Bilder des anderen Users...also so ganz alleine bin ich wohl nicht 

Zeig mal bitte Bilder deiner Strebe und die sich bewegenden Schrauben haben den Dämpfer-Yoke auch kräftig bearbeitet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deralteser (17. Oktober 2018)

Tribal84 schrieb:


> Siehe die Bilder des anderen Users...also so ganz alleine bin ich wohl nicht
> 
> Zeig mal bitte Bilder deiner Strebe und die sich bewegenden Schrauben haben den Dämpfer-Yoke auch kräftig bearbeitet.


Hab mal in Deinem Fotoalbum geschaut. Dat sieht ja echt übel aus. Also an den Streben ist bei mir nix. Die Schrauben haben auch den Yoke nicht bearbeitet. Man sieht halt, das sich die Lager etwas herausgearbeitet haben. Deswegen wirds bei mir mit nem neuen Rockerlink wieder wie neu ausschauen. Die Schrauben haben sich halt "nur" gelöst und es knackte. Dann habe ich es wieder fixiert....löste sich aber wieder. Dann fiel mir die Geschichte mit den unsauber sitzenden Lagern auf. Der Link ist grad aufm Postweg - mache Dir Bilder vom Einbau!


----------



## deralteser (20. Oktober 2018)

Der Rockerlink inkl. Achse zur Befestigung am Sitzrohr sowie Befestigungsschrauben zwischen Rockerlink und Rocker sind heute angekommen. Nach Teilenummer ist es der Rocker vom Meta Power. Werde im Folgenden versuchen, alles möglichst genau darzustellen:

*Der Rockerlink vom Meta Power wirkt schonmal wesentlich verwindungssteifer. Die Lager sitzen satt im Link. Das Teil wirkt sehr wertig und sauber gearbeitet.*






*Die Dämpferaufnahme sieht gut aus - hier finden sich keine Abnutzungsspuren*




*
Während der Demontage zeigen sich an den Druckstrebeninnenseiten keine wirklichen Abnutzungen - die auf den Bildern zu sehenden Spuren sind eher normale Vorbereitungen der Fertigung:*



 



*Die Befestigungsschrauben der Druckstreben und dem Rockerlink musste ich herausschlagen - die Lager konnte ich nur so mit austreiben. Kenne den Schei.. vom Nukeproof Mega. Da hatte ich ähnliche Lagerprobleme am Rocker. Mit einem beherzten Gummihammerschlag konnte man aber die Schrauben mitsamt den Lagern austreiben (Klingt brutal, aber ist normales Werkstatttagesgeschäft...).
Hier bloß nicht die Unterlegscheiben vergessen - die braucht ihr noch *





*Hier die Ansicht des alten Rockerlinks. Man erkennt die fehlenden Lager im Lagersitz:*





*Die Aussenseiten des Rockerlinks zeigen die oft erwähnten und gezeigten Abnutzungsspuren - hier noch recht gut vertretbar. Es sind kaum Abnutzungen erkennbar, Das Eloxal ist halt etwas abgetragen. Unschön, aber Kontruktionsbedingt:*





*Die Achsaufnahme an der Sattelstütze sieht perfekt aus:*



 



*Nagelneue Schrauben für die Verbindung von Rockerlink zu den Druckstreben (Diesmal ohne darauf festgefressene Lager): *





*Hier nochmal der Vergleich zum alten, etwas abgenutzten Rockerlink zu dem neuen Rockerlink. Hier ist schon deutlich mehr Material vorhanden. Das spricht letztlich für eine höhere Verwindungssteifigkeit:*




*
Rein mit den neuen Schrauben - natürlich mit zusätzlichem Lock Tight:*





*Alles fixiert:*





*Dämpferlink angebracht:*





*Fertig....einmal drüberputzen und gut ist das...*











*
Im Vergleich zum alten Rockerlink schon ein fettes Stück...*








*Mein Resumee zu der Sache ist folgendes:*

Solltet ihr bemerken, das sich Eure Schrauben im Rockerlink immer wieder lösen, ist es auf jeden Fall sinnvoll nicht weiterzufahren und der Sache auf den Grund zu gehen. Ich hatte mit Daniel und Björn von Commencal einen stets positiv - lobenswerten und zügigen Austausch. Mir wurde geholfen - und das zählt für mich. Ich habe schon diverse 650b bikes durch...bei keinem bike hat mir der Kundenservice so derart schnell geholfen. Vielen Dank dafür. Die Servicebarkeit des Hinterbaus ist zwar nicht die einfachste, aber mit etwas Überlegung und Erfahrung klappts recht easy. Ich hoffe, etwas Klarheit und positiven Input in die für manche Betroffenen leider etwas ärgerliche Situation eingebracht zu haben. Ich kann mit meiner Beschreibung nur für mich sprechen - also bitte versteht es als eine reine Erfahrungsschilderung meinerseits. Ich habe mit anderen Herstellern schon wirklich böse Dinge durch - vom Rahmenbruch bishin zu ähnlichen Lagerproblemen. Bis jetzt war der Ablauf einer Problemlösung NIE so reibungslos wie bei COMMENCAL. *Danke Daniel und Danke Björn!*


----------



## deralteser (20. Oktober 2018)

*Hier die Teilenummern:
*





*
Viele Grüße!*


----------



## Tobsucht. (20. Oktober 2018)

deralteser schrieb:


> *Die Befestigungsschrauben der Druckstreben und dem Rockerlink musste ich herausschlagen - die Lager konnte ich nur so mit austreiben. Kenne den Schei.. vom Nukeproof Mega. Da hatte ich ähnliche Lagerprobleme am Rocker. Mit einem beherzten Gummihammerschlag konnte man aber die Schrauben mitsamt den Lagern austreiben (Klingt brutal, aber ist normales Werkstatttagesgeschäft...).
> Hier bloß nicht die Unterlegscheiben vergessen - die braucht ihr noch *



Das sind die Doppellager in der Druckstrebe oder? Und die hast Du inkl Schraube ausgeschlagen?

Kämpfe mit denen nämlich gerade selbst und bekommen sie nicht ausgepresst. Wollte als nächstes mal ein Innenabzieher versuchen.

Gruß Tobi


----------



## deralteser (20. Oktober 2018)

Tobsucht. schrieb:


> Das sind die Doppellager in der Druckstrebe oder? Und die hast Du inkl Schraube ausgeschlagen?
> 
> Kämpfe mit denen nämlich gerade selbst und bekommen sie nicht ausgepresst. Wollte als nächstes mal ein Innenabzieher versuchen.
> 
> Gruß Tobi



Das sind die Schrauben, die die Druckstreben am Link fixieren. Du musst - sollten sich die Lager auf den Schrauben festgesetzt haben, von innen nach aussen auf den Link Schlagen. Versuche das mal eben auf nem Bild verständlich zu machen....


----------



## deralteser (20. Oktober 2018)

Wenn sich also beim Herausdrehen der im Bild zu sehenden Schraube die Druckstreben etwas nach aussen drückt (roter Pfeil), dann musst Du am Rand des Links (grüner Pfeil) mit einem Platikhammer etwas draufhämmern (Die Schraube sollte jedesmal knapp 3mm rausgedreht werden. Dann wieder am grünen Pfeil draufhauen). Dann rutscht die Schraube samt Lager aus dem Lagersitz im Link. Das machst Du dann Stück für Stück und irgendwann fliegt die Schraube samt Lager raus....so wars bei mir.
Die Schrauben hab ich ja eh neu bekommen, und die neuen Lager sitzen ja im neuen Link, den ich bekommen habe. Son Shit hatte ich wie gesagt auch mal beim Nukeproof Mega. Ist aber eigentlich halb so wild....nur keine Frustration aufkommen lassen 
Glaub, Dein Problem ist aber nen etwas anderes, oder?

Viele Grüße!


----------



## BikerMike84 (20. Oktober 2018)

Bie mir sind die Lager samt Schrauben auch mitrausgegangen beim Ausbau. Leider hat mir Commencal die beiden Schrauben nicht ersetzt sonder dafür 2mal die Schraube am Sitzrohr mitgeschickt. Denk da muss ich dem Björn nochmal schreiben.


----------



## deralteser (20. Oktober 2018)

BikerMike84 schrieb:


> Bie mir sind die Lager samt Schrauben auch mitrausgegangen beim Ausbau. Leider hat mir Commencal die beiden Schrauben nicht ersetzt sonder dafür 2mal die Schraube am Sitzrohr mitgeschickt. Denk da muss ich dem Björn nochmal schreiben.


Uppsala....das klingt nach "typischen Franzosenfehlern" 
Ist blöd, aber die werden Dir schnell Ersatz schicken. Nen Kollege hat für sein V4 mal versehentlich den Ersatzlink vom DH bike bekommen  Durfte er dann auch behalten...


Edit: Die Lager sauber von den Schrauben zu bekommen wird nur schwer klappen. WD40-Bad, Eisfach, Heißluftfön.....da kann man leider schnell durchdrehen...vor allem hast Du kaum Spielraum, nen Abzieher anzusetzen. Ich würde lieber auf neue Schrauben warten, dann siehts zudem hinterher wieder wie neu und ordentlich aus.
Ich drück die Daumen!


----------



## Tribal84 (20. Oktober 2018)

BikerMike84 schrieb:


> Bie mir sind die Lager samt Schrauben auch mitrausgegangen beim Ausbau. Leider hat mir Commencal die beiden Schrauben nicht ersetzt sonder dafür 2mal die Schraube am Sitzrohr mitgeschickt. Denk da muss ich dem Björn nochmal schreiben.



ist bei mir genauso gewesen - scheint also eher ein "gewollter" fehler zu sein, es waren auch keine neuen Distanzen etc dabei ... obwohl das Enduro Lager nun deutlich größer ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsucht. (20. Oktober 2018)

Ich hatte damit kein Problem. Die Schrauben gehen Problemlos raus.

Im Gegenteil, ich bekomme die Lager aus der Druckstrebe nicht raus.

Muss ich noch bissi daran tüfteln.


----------



## Tribal84 (20. Oktober 2018)

Die doppelten kleinen Lager?

Da ist nen Steg dazwischen - also aufpassen .. haben sie recht einfach mit einem kupferdurchschlag ausgeschlagen


----------



## deralteser (20. Oktober 2018)

Tribal84 schrieb:


> Die doppelten kleinen Lager?
> 
> Da ist nen Steg dazwischen - also aufpassen .. haben sie recht einfach mit einem kupferdurchschlag ausgeschlagen



Ach, die Horstlink-Lager meint ihr?


----------



## Tobsucht. (21. Oktober 2018)

Tribal84 schrieb:


> Die doppelten kleinen Lager?
> 
> Da ist nen Steg dazwischen - also aufpassen .. haben sie recht einfach mit einem kupferdurchschlag ausgeschlagen





deralteser schrieb:


> Ach, die Horstlink-Lager meint ihr?



Ja die meine ich, mal schauen ob ich die mit einem DIY-Innenabzieher raus bekomme.


----------



## deralteser (21. Oktober 2018)

Tobsucht. schrieb:


> Ja die meine ich, mal schauen ob ich die mit einem DIY-Innenabzieher raus bekomme.



Die liefen bei mir unauffällig.

Habe aber Horstlinklager an diversen Rahmen mit einem flachen Schraubenzieher oder einer Hülse ausgetrieben. Die Werkzeuge musst Du im Kreis herum ansetzen und Stück für Stück das Lager von innen nach aussen heraustreiben. Wie schon gesagt, aufgrund des Steges zwischen den Lagern ist das etwas fummelig.


----------



## BikerMike84 (21. Oktober 2018)

Tribal84 schrieb:


> st bei mir genauso gewesen - scheint also eher ein "gewollter" fehler zu sein, es waren auch keine neuen Distanzen etc dabei ... obwohl das Enduro Lager nun deutlich größer ist



Hast du dann noch Ersatz bekommen? Oder die Schrauben selber nachgekauft? 

Stimmt die Distanzringe waren auch etwas kleiner als die Lager


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deralteser (22. Oktober 2018)

...


----------



## Tribal84 (23. Oktober 2018)

BikerMike84 schrieb:


> Hast du dann noch Ersatz bekommen? Oder die Schrauben selber nachgekauft?
> 
> Stimmt die Distanzringe waren auch etwas kleiner als die Lager




Bis jetzt noch nicht nachgefragt da die alten Schrauben noch ok waren...aber eigentlich schon nicht so sinnig das genau diese Teile nicht neu dabei sind.


----------



## deralteser (23. Oktober 2018)

Ich hatte den Link, 2 Schrauben und ne neue Achse für den Link inkl. Konterschraube dabei. All inclusive sozusagen.


----------



## Tribal84 (23. Oktober 2018)

Dann fehlen die aber auch weitere 2 Schrauben (der Rocker hat 4) und alle distanzscheiben.

Laut commencal ist aber gewollt das man seine alten teile dort weiterverwendet


----------



## deralteser (23. Oktober 2018)

Tribal84 schrieb:


> Dann fehlen die aber auch weitere 2 Schrauben (der Rocker hat 4) und alle distanzscheiben.
> 
> Laut commencal ist aber gewollt das man seine alten teile dort weiterverwendet



Ja nu....is ja auch in Ordnung so wie es ist, solange nicht alles komplett unbrauchbar ist. Wieso soll ich bitte alle Schrauben und Distanzscheiben ersetzt bekommen? Da lag nicht das urspüngliche Problem. Da jetzt jede Schraube zu ersetzen ist vielleicht optisch im Endzustand schöner, zielführend ist es aber im Sinne der Problematik nicht. Das ist am Thema vorbei. Wer will, kann jederzeit Ersatzteile bei Commi nachbestellen.


----------



## deralteser (23. Oktober 2018)

Von Banshee hab ich mal nen Spitfire am Hauptrahmen zerbrochen. Da hab ich auch nicht jede Schraube, den Hinterbau, die Links, etc. ersetzt bekommen. Da wurde mir der Hauptrahmen ausgetauscht und fertig. Und siehe da, das bike funktionierte wieder. Zauberei!


----------



## deralteser (23. Oktober 2018)

Scheinbar zufällig wurden mir auch *genau die 2 Problemschrauben *mit ins Paket gelegt.
It's magic!


----------



## Tribal84 (23. Oktober 2018)

Der "bearbeiten" Button ist der wohl fremd....

Und natürlich erwarte ich genau diese 4 Schrauben plus alle Distanzen neu, der Hinterbau hat gewackelt wie ein Kuhschwanz, da kann es die Schrauben und auch Distanzen schon in Mittleidenschaft gezogen haben. Das hier an 2 Schrauben und Distanzen gespart wird finde ich persönlich eher schade und nicht zielführend aber so unterschiedlich denken wir da...


----------



## deralteser (28. Oktober 2018)

Tribal84 schrieb:


> Der "bearbeiten" Button ist der wohl fremd....
> 
> Und natürlich erwarte ich genau diese 4 Schrauben plus alle Distanzen neu, der Hinterbau hat gewackelt wie ein Kuhschwanz, da kann es die Schrauben und auch Distanzen schon in Mittleidenschaft gezogen haben. Das hier an 2 Schrauben und Distanzen gespart wird finde ich persönlich eher schade und nicht zielführend aber so unterschiedlich denken wir da...


...was grundsätzlich ja auch alles okay ist Ich hoffe, das Du Deine Probleme mit dem bike in den Griff bekommst. Sowas nervt halt wahnsinnig, ich kann das nachvollziehen!


----------



## boarderking (29. Oktober 2018)

Hallo, ich baue gerade ein Meta 4.2  2017 grösse S für meine Tochter auf. Ich wollte ein neues bb92 Dub Lager verbauen... leider hat die Lageraufnahme mittig eine Vertiefung, es passt daher die Innenhülse des Dub innenlagers nicht durch. Hat jemand eine Ahnung, ob man die Hülle einfach weglassen kann und einfach die beiden Lagerschalen einpressen kann?

Grüsse  Holger. Ps Photos vom Aufbau folgen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4Stroke (30. Oktober 2018)

boarderking schrieb:


> Hallo, ich baue gerade ein Meta 4.2  2017 grösse S für meine Tochter auf. Ich wollte ein neues bb92 Dub Lager verbauen... leider hat die Lageraufnahme mittig eine Vertiefung, es passt daher die Innenhülse des Dub innenlagers nicht durch. Hat jemand eine Ahnung, ob man die Hülle einfach weglassen kann und einfach die beiden Lagerschalen einpressen kann?
> 
> Grüsse  Holger. Ps Photos vom Aufbau folgen....



Die Kunststoffhülse entfällt.


----------



## Stemminator (11. November 2018)




----------



## boarderking (14. November 2018)

Fabric 600ml Flasche passt sogar bei Rahmen Größe S


----------



## Cr3wstyle (20. November 2018)

Hey Leute,

bin zur Zeit am überlegen mir das Meta V4.2 zu kaufen. 
Im Shop gibt es den 2018er Rahmen leider nicht mehr in S. 

Allerdings den 2017er gib es in S. 

Hat wer den direkten Vergleich zwischen den beiden? Gibt es einen Spürbaren Unterschied?

Komme von einem 2015er Capra.


----------



## BikerMike84 (20. November 2018)

Servus,

ob die Geo genau gleich ist kann ich dir auf Anhieb jetzt nicht sagen, bei Probikeshop gibts noch paar Frame Sets in S mit und ohne Dämpfer.

Bin auch vom Capra 2017 aufs Meta gewechselt, wirst es nicht bereuen.


----------



## boarderking (20. November 2018)

Cr3wstyle schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> bin zur Zeit am überlegen mir das Meta V4.2 zu kaufen.
> Im Shop gibt es den 2018er Rahmen leider nicht mehr in S.
> ...



ich habe den Rahmen vom Probikeshop. Der S Rahmen von 2017 ist ca. 0,5 cm kürzer im Reach als der 2018 er. Den 18er gibt es aber nur ohne Dämpfer und Dämpfer in der passenden Größe habe ich nicht günstig gefunden.


----------



## Cr3wstyle (20. November 2018)

Bei Commencal direkt auf der HP gibt es doch noch welche in S. 

2017er Rahmen für 999€. Freitag ist ja Black Friday mal gucken ob es den dann noch bissl günstiger gibt. Aber denke mal bestelle ihn aufjedenfall. 

Wisst ihr zufällig wie lang der Gabelschaft mindestens sein muss ?


----------



## BikerMike84 (21. November 2018)

Cr3wstyle schrieb:


> Wisst ihr zufällig wie lang der Gabelschaft mindestens sein muss ?



Naja kommt auch weng auf deinen Vorbau und Steuersatz an. Das Steuerrohr wird ja auch länger je größer der Rahmen ist.

Bei S ist er 110 + mit niedriger Vorbauklemmhöhe 35-40mm + Steursatz max. 1cm, denke so 160mm sollten langen, dann hast halt keinen Spielraum mehr zum Anpassen.

Ich hab meinen New Zealand Edition auch bei Probike Shop gekauft, da sind Preise schon günstiger als bei Commencal direkt.

Die 17er Rahmen haben 1cm weniger Reach und auch 1cm kürzeres Oberrohr. Einfach mal die Geotabellen vergleichen.

Dämpfer mit 230x60 findet man leider nicht im Überfluss, vllt jetz mal am Black frida schauen. 

Habe meinen DPX2 Factory günstig NEU auf Ebay Kleinanzeigen gekauft, war allerdings ein 230x65, kann man aber bei Fox auf 60mm Hub umbauen lassen.


----------



## Cr3wstyle (21. November 2018)

Also bei Commencal selbst sind die Dämpfer sogar bissl günstiger wenn man sie mit dem Rahmen zusammen kauft als so in den online Shops. Zumindest habe ich auf die Schnelle keine günstigeren Preise gefunden. 

Der Fox Dhx 2 kostet da 660€

Und der Super Deluxe kostet 370€

Gabel würde ich erstmal meine Pike weiter fahren. Ist zwar nur 160mm aber hab dort das Fast 3 Way Factory Kit drin und die läuft einfach so geil damit. Für die 170mm Version oder 180mm gibt es das leider nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ozzi (21. November 2018)

falls du noch etwas geduld in sachen dämpfer aufbringen kannst, empfehle ich dir zum black friday und im dezember mal ein auge auf bike-components zu werfen... die misten zu der genannten zeit gern mal dämpfer zu guten preisen aus...
letztes jahr warens die fox x2 in 230x60 für 300€ glaube ich.. 

ohne werbung machen zu wollen, könnte man auch einfach sagen, es könnte sich lohnen die gängigsten onlineshops für bike-equip im auge zu behalten


----------



## BikerMike84 (21. November 2018)

Cr3wstyle schrieb:


> Gabel würde ich erstmal meine Pike weiter fahren. Ist zwar nur 160mm



Die Geo Angaben von Commencal sind eh für Gabeln mit EBL 552mm, was bei der 27,5er Pike 160mm wären.


----------



## Cr3wstyle (21. November 2018)

Mit der Einbaulänge hab ich jetzt auch gesehen. Dann passt das ja perfekt. 

Werde aufjedenfall bis Freitag warten mit dem bestellen. Mal gucken was die Sachen dann dort kosten.


----------



## Stemminator (21. November 2018)

Falls Jemand Interesse hat, mein Rahmen/Dämpfer/Gabel/Laufräder stehen ab Januar zum Verkauf.

LG


----------



## boarderking (21. November 2018)

https://www.probikeshop.com/de/de/m...er-deluxe-rt3-aa6-mm-orange-2-aa7/128525.html

Da gibt es noch 10% drauf...
Den Rahmen (2018) bekommst du ohne Dämpfer für ca. 675 euro. Ich denke guenstger wird's kaum.

https://www.probikeshop.com/de/de/mtb-rahmen-commencal-frame-meta-am-v4-2-650b-rot-2018/140001.html


----------



## Cr3wstyle (22. November 2018)

Danke allerdings beides nicht meine Farben.

Hab mir jetzt den 2017er Rahmen bestellt 

Hab gelesen wenn man die MT5 Bremse fahren möchte, dann muss man noch was am Adapter ändern?
Welchen Adapter brauch ich genau für 203mm Scheibe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maledivo (22. November 2018)

Maledivo schrieb:


> MT5/7 passt mit 203 mm Scheiben am Hinterrad. Meines Wissens passt 180 mm nicht.
> 
> Lediglich muss am Atapter ein wenig geschliffen werden zumindest bei S Rahmen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 685414



Siehe hier, ...

Welche Atapter kann ich Dir heute Abend sagen (für 203er).

Also entweder 160 mm oder 203 mm. 180 mm passt in der Rahmengröße S nicht.


----------



## Cr3wstyle (22. November 2018)

Das wäre super wenn du mir das später sagen könntest. Hab einige im Keller liegen, dann kann ich direkt gucken ob der passende dabei ist.


----------



## Maledivo (22. November 2018)

Magura PM QM42


----------



## BikerMike84 (24. November 2018)

Cr3wstyle schrieb:


> Hab gelesen wenn man die MT5 Bremse fahren möchte, dann muss man noch was am Adapter ändern?
> Welchen Adapter brauch ich genau für 203mm Scheibe?



Am Sattel musst leider auch eine kleine Ecke wegfeilen, hab bei mir die MT5 verbaut, hätte ohne Bearbeiten nicht gepasst.


----------



## Maledivo (24. November 2018)

BikerMike84 schrieb:


> Am Sattel musst leider auch eine kleine Ecke wegfeilen, hab bei mir die MT5 verbaut, hätte ohne Bearbeiten nicht gepasst.



Am Atapter für Bremssattel ein wenig wegfeilen, MT7 passt gut drauf ohne zu bearbeiten also keine wegfeilen usw.


----------



## Cr3wstyle (28. November 2018)

So Bike ist soweit fertig. 

Also meine MT5 hat mit dem richtigen Adapter ohne anpassen gepasst.


----------



## Cr3wstyle (28. November 2018)

Da schleift auch nichts. Passt perfekt


----------



## Stemminator (29. November 2018)




----------



## Ozzi (29. November 2018)

vom optischen her mit der beste aufbau vom meta4.2, den ich bislang gesehen habe


----------



## Stemminator (30. November 2018)

Danke, obwohl noch nicht zu 100% fertig gestellt. Der Hobel für 2019 steht schon in den Startlöchern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supernocke (4. Dezember 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich spiele nun schon länger mit dem gedanken mir ein meta v4.2 zuzulegen, bin mir aber noch unschlüssig ob mir das oberrohr vom meta wirklich gefällt.
Könnte mir mal jemand fotos vom oberrohr ( von oben ) machen, damit ich einen eindruck davon bekomme wie dick das ist? Im netz findet man leider nicht sonderlich viele bilder.

zu welcher grösse würdet ihr mit 170cm und 75cm sl greiffen? aktuel fahre ich einen 26" rahmen in s und habe das gefühl der rahmen ist eher zu klein/kurz.

wie unterscheiden sich den die 2017 modelle zu den 2018?

gibt es noch weiter onlinehändler ausser probike und commencal?


----------



## Tobsucht. (4. Dezember 2018)

Hi, mit Deiner Größe würde ich vermutlich zu M greifen.
Ich selber bin 1,78 mit 84/85 SL und hab zu L gegriffen (mit sehr kurzem 33mm Vorbau).
Habe aktuell darin die OneUp 170mm Stütze verbaut und diese noch ca 0,5-1,0 cm aus dem Sitzrohr gezogen.

Hier noch ein Bild mit Sicht aufs Oberrohr:


----------



## supernocke (4. Dezember 2018)

danke für die schnelle info.

so breit scheint das oberrohr ja gar nicht zu sein. wie fährt sich das meta eigentlich bergauf an?
die test schreiben, das es nicht gerade effizient ist im uphill, im gegensatz zur konkurenz?


----------



## Tobsucht. (4. Dezember 2018)

Ist halt kein Leichtgewicht aber ich finde ist alles total im Rahmen. Wenn ich mit dem Kollegen seinem Radon Swoop mal ein kurzes Stück fahre hab ich immer das Gefühl auf einer Gummikuh zu sitzen. Dagegen finde ich das Meta schon fast antriebsneutral 
Hatte vorher das TR Smuggler und konnte keine wirkliche Verschlechterung feststellen was den Uphill angeht. Im Downhill natürlich Welten


----------



## pirata (9. Dezember 2018)

Hab bei meinem Meta AM 4.2 den Dämpfer gewechselt:


----------



## pirata (9. Dezember 2018)

supernocke schrieb:


> danke für die schnelle info.
> 
> so breit scheint das oberrohr ja gar nicht zu sein. wie fährt sich das meta eigentlich bergauf an?
> die test schreiben, das es nicht gerade effizient ist im uphill, im gegensatz zur konkurenz?


Hallo, ich finde es fährt sich ziemlich neutral hoch, kommt halt drauf an was du als uphill definierst, aber 500hm+ geht auf Waldweg und normalen Wanderwegen ohne Probleme.


----------



## Bauerferdi (10. Dezember 2018)

supernocke schrieb:


> danke für die schnelle info.
> 
> so breit scheint das oberrohr ja gar nicht zu sein. wie fährt sich das meta eigentlich bergauf an?
> die test schreiben, das es nicht gerade effizient ist im uphill, im gegensatz zur konkurenz?



Ich finde generell läuft es bergauf sehr angenehm, den Climb-Switch an meinem DHX2 brauche ich kaum, und wenn dann nur auf Asphaltwegen. Das doch recht hohe Gewicht bei meinem stabilen Aufbau macht sich auch bemerkbar...
Das einzige was mich stört ist das niedrige Tretlager, ich bleibe hin und wieder an Wurzeln/Steinkanten bergauf hängen bzw. sitze auf. Das kann aber auch daran liegen dass ich ~30% SAG fahre....


----------



## kit3 (27. Dezember 2018)

Hätte jemand von den Meta Besitzern Interesse seinen silbernen Rahmen Bj. 2017 oder 2018 in Größe M oder L inklusive Gabel zu tauschen gegen einen Spectral Rahmen Größe M inklusive Pike Rct3 Solo Air Gabel? Wäre auch bereit was draufzulegen. Grüße, Alex.


----------



## boarderking (27. Dezember 2018)

hier mal der fertige Aufbau vom Meta meiner Tochter (Rahmen Größe S)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slash-sash (27. Dezember 2018)

Schicker Aufbau. Gott sei Dank nicht mit tausend Komplimentärfarben gespielt. 
Mir gefällt es. 




Sascha


----------



## Nurmi92 (28. Dezember 2018)

puh, ganz schön gelb. hoff es gefällt ihr länger


----------



## BikerMike84 (24. Februar 2019)

Servus zusammen,

mal ne Frage an die Coil Fahrer hier, welche Feder bei welchem Körpergewicht fahrt ihr so?

Wiege fahrfertig 85kg und mach es gerne progressiver, hätte jetzt zur 450er tendiert?

@pirata welche Feder bei welchem Gewicht fährst du im Meta?


----------



## Joshinski (24. Februar 2019)

Coil per se ist halt immer linear (Exoten wie Ext Storia mal ausgenommen) - Progression kommt i.d.R., wenn dann über das Linkage-Design. Dafür sind Traktion und Sensibilität umso besser, musst halt abwägen was dir wichtiger ist. 
Federrate sollte bei dir zwischen 450 und 475lbs liegen, lässt sich mit Online-Tools recht leicht berechnen:  https://www.tftuned.com/spring-calculator


----------



## Diddo (24. Februar 2019)

Joshinski schrieb:


> Coil per se ist halt immer linear (Exoten wie Ext Storia mal ausgenommen) - Progression kommt i.d.R., wenn dann über das Linkage-Design.



Oder „gefühlte“ Progression über hydraulischen Bottom-Out und ähnliche Spielereien.

Generell passt - meiner Meinung nach - ein progressiver Dämpfer deutlich besser zum Meta als ein linearer.


----------



## BikerMike84 (24. Februar 2019)

Diddo schrieb:


> Generell passt - meiner Meinung nach - ein progressiver Dämpfer deutlich besser zum Meta als ein linearer.



Also das V4.2 ist schon deutlich progressiver als das V4. 

Bist du beide Dämpfer im V4.2 gefahren also Air und Coil?

Hatte zuvor ein Capra da hat der Coil super gepasst, aber das ist nochmal progressiver.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diddo (24. Februar 2019)

Hatte die Kennlinien als sehr ähnlich in Erinnerung. Wenn das 4.2 deutlich progressiver ist klingt Coil auf einmal doch nach nem Plan.


----------



## BikerMike84 (24. Februar 2019)

Hier mal die Kennlinien beider Rahmen


----------



## Bluton (26. Februar 2019)

Hoi zusammen.
Bin auf der Suche nach einem gebrauchten Meta AM V4.2 Rahmen in Größe M.
Im Falle einer hätte einen abzugeben, dann darf er sich gerne melden 

Grüße Jan


----------



## mArz0cchi (4. März 2019)

Hi Leute, kann mir jemand sagen ob man die beiden kleinen Lager unten an der Sitzstrebe zu einer Seite rausdrücken kann? Oder muss man sie jeweils zu ihrer Seite rausziehen? Wenn ja wie habt ihr das getan?
Gruß Stephan


----------



## Tobsucht. (5. März 2019)

mArz0cchi schrieb:


> Hi Leute, kann mir jemand sagen ob man die beiden kleinen Lager unten an der Sitzstrebe zu einer Seite rausdrücken kann? Oder muss man sie jeweils zu ihrer Seite rausziehen? Wenn ja wie habt ihr das getan?
> Gruß Stephan



Jeweils zu einer Seite raus weil in der Mitte ein kleiner Steg ist.
Nachdem ich mit dem Auspressen bzw. in dem Fall rausziehen verzweifelt bin hab ich die vorsichtig mit einem kleinen Splinttreiber ausgeklopft. Ging dann erstaunlich gut.

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## mArz0cchi (5. März 2019)

Dankeschön für die Antwort! Hab mir fast sowas gedacht... Nunja dann mal an die Arbeit. Ich glaube ich werde mal versuchen die Strebe vorsichtig mit einem einstellbaren Heissluftföhn auf 100-150 Grad zu erhitzen


----------



## lighter (7. März 2019)

mArz0cchi schrieb:


> Dankeschön für die Antwort! Hab mir fast sowas gedacht... Nunja dann mal an die Arbeit. Ich glaube ich werde mal versuchen die Strebe vorsichtig mit einem einstellbaren Heissluftföhn auf 100-150 Grad zu erhitzen



Das ist glaube ich keine gute Idee. 
Da dürfte dir eventuell der Lack runterschmelzen..


----------



## mArz0cchi (7. März 2019)

Hat auch ohne erhitzen geklappt, neue Lager sind drin! Und Rocker und Y-Yoke sind reklamiert. Neue Teile sind schon unterwegs von Commencal


----------



## lighter (7. März 2019)

Kann mir zufällig jemand auf die schnelle sagen welchen Shimano Adapter ich brauche um hinten 203mm zu fahren?


----------



## Diddo (7. März 2019)

Wieso reklamiert? Hast du die kaputtbekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mArz0cchi (7. März 2019)

Diddo schrieb:


> Wieso reklamiert? Hast du die kaputtbekommen?


Nein. Die Lager im Rocker arbeiten sich trotz das alles festgeschraubt ist nach innen heraus, dadurch lösen sich die Schrauben von den Druckstreben und schleifen am y-Yoke.... Ist ein Problen welches wohl mehrere 4.2 haben. Bekomme nun nen neuen Yoke, den Rocker vom Meta Power und alle Achsen, Schrauben und Lager ersetzt welche an diesen Bauteilen verbaut sind.


----------



## Diddo (7. März 2019)

Ah, gut zu wissen. Prima, dass die direkt alles tauschen.


----------



## BikerMike84 (8. März 2019)

lighter schrieb:


> Kann mir zufällig jemand auf die schnelle sagen welchen Shimano Adapter ich brauche um hinten 203mm zu fahren?



sollte dieser sein, ob VR oder HR ist erstmal egal bei Shimano, den dreht man einfach um 180°


----------



## boarderking (9. März 2019)

mArz0cchi schrieb:


> Hat auch ohne erhitzen geklappt, neue Lager sind drin! Und Rocker und Y-Yoke sind reklamiert. Neue Teile sind schon unterwegs von Commencal



Kannst du kurz erklären, wie du sie rausbekommen  hast?


----------



## mArz0cchi (9. März 2019)

Hab sie mit einem kleinen 3mm Durchschlagmeißel und kleinem Hammer langsam ausgetrieben. Immer schön langsam und vorsichtig damit die Lager nicht verkanten. Vorher ordentlich WD40 drüber damit sich alles schön löst.


----------



## Diddo (9. März 2019)

mArz0cchi schrieb:


> Hab sie mit einem kleinen 3mm Durchschlagmeißel und kleinem Hammer langsam ausgetrieben. Immer schön langsam und vorsichtig damit die Lager nicht verkanten. Vorher ordentlich WD40 drüber damit sich alles schön löst.



Scheint das Standardvorgehen zu sein, hab ich beim V4 auch so gemacht.


----------



## mArz0cchi (9. März 2019)

Diddo schrieb:


> Scheint das Standardvorgehen zu sein, hab ich beim V4 auch so gemacht.


Hatte es auch erst mit einem Lagerauszieher versucht aber der ist ständig abgerutscht weil zwischen den beiden Lagern ja noch die 14mm Distanzscheibe sitzt und verhindert dass der Auszieher greifen kann.


----------



## FraGGer (17. März 2019)

Hey ich überlege mir das Meta am 27 zu holen, habe aber bisschen Angst dass es nicht so gut klettert. Wie fährt es sich denn bergauf im Vergleich zu anderen Fahrrädern mit 160mm?


----------



## mArz0cchi (17. März 2019)

Da brauchst du dir keine Gedanken machen. Es klettert echt gut! Je nach Fitness ist ne Runde mit 1500 Höhenmetern ohne weiteres machbar. Und ich bin nicht unbedingt der Kletterer. Da ist mit Sicherheit Luft nach oben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemminator (17. März 2019)

Kann ich nur bestätigen! Auch in richtig steilen Passagen bleibt das VR da wo es sein soll.


----------



## FraGGer (17. März 2019)

Ich hab jetzt beim durchlesen öfters von Lagerproblemen gelesen. Ist das ein echtes Problem und hat sich da was 2019 geändert?


----------



## Diddo (17. März 2019)

FraGGer schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt beim durchlesen öfters von Lagerproblemen gelesen. Ist das ein echtes Problem und hat sich da was 2019 geändert?



Ja, das Problem ist real. Hängt aber vermutlich damit zusammen, dass die wenigsten mit ihren Metas gemütliche über Waldwege fahren und Rillenkugellager nicht unbedingt für andauernde Stöße gedacht sind 

Also ich finde die Lagerabnutzung normal, liegt vielleicht einfach an den Fahrern, dass es anders rüberkommt. Wer nicht selbst schrauben will kauft sich kein Commencal und wer selbst schraubt achtet vermutlich penibler auf Lager als jemand der alles im Radladen machen lässt.


----------



## slash-sash (17. März 2019)

Ich nehme mal an, er meint (auch) die Problematik mit dem Rocker. 



Sascha


----------



## FraGGer (17. März 2019)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Ich nehme mal an, er meint (auch) die Problematik mit dem Rocker.
> 
> Sascha


Ja das meine ich. Ganze schwingen tauschen hat nix mit einer gewöhnlichen Wartung zutun. Außerdem musste ich bei meinen Fahrrädern noch nie Lager wechseln und ich bin sicher kein Sonntagsfahrer


----------



## Deleted 456496 (17. März 2019)

FraGGer schrieb:


> Ja das meine ich. Ganze schwingen tauschen hat nix mit einer gewöhnlichen Wartung zutun. Außerdem musste ich bei meinen Fahrrädern noch nie Lager wechseln und ich bin sicher kein Sonntagsfahrer



Ach erzähl uns hier keinen...
Regen Wasser Dreck und irgendwann  laufen sie rau. Scheiss egal welches bike.

Na und? Sind doch easy gewechselt, wenn man nicht gerade 2 linke Hände hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slash-sash (18. März 2019)

Da muss ich @FraGGer beipflichten. Ich habe noch nie Lager gewechselt. Entweder bin ich zu unsensibel, das zu merken oder aber ich verkaufe meine Bikes vorher; so alle 1,5-2 Jahre im Schnitt.
Aber, ich fülle alle Lager vor der ersten Fahrt randvoll mit Fett. Vielleicht liegt es auch da dran.

Aber, er meint ja nicht die „Lagerproblematik“, sondern die „Rockerprobleme“. Und die sind mit Sicherheit noch aktuell; beim einen mehr, beim anderen weniger.
Zugegeben, ich hatte nie ein 4.2!
Beim Vorgänger V4 soll es das ja vereinzelt auch gegeben haben, aber bei weitem nicht so häufig, wie beim 4.2.
Und ob du als Zweitbesitzer diesen Austausch des ebike-Rockers bekommst, weiß ich nicht. 
Nichts desto trotz ist das Teil trotzdem richtig geil. 




Sascha


----------



## FraGGer (18. März 2019)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Da muss ich @FraGGer beipflichten. Ich habe noch nie Lager gewechselt. Entweder bin ich zu unsensibel, das zu merken oder aber ich verkaufe meine Bikes vorher; so alle 1,5-2 Jahre im Schnitt.
> Aber, ich fülle alle Lager vor der ersten Fahrt randvoll mit Fett. Vielleicht liegt es auch da dran.
> 
> Aber, er meint ja nicht die „Lagerproblematik“, sondern die „Rockerprobleme“. Und die sind mit Sicherheit noch aktuell; beim einen mehr, beim anderen weniger.
> ...


dito. Beim meinem Big Hit von 2008 musste ich auch nach 10 jahren nix wechseln.
Aber ja es geht um den Rocker und was ich da höre klingt nicht gut. Ich glaub ich lass lieber die Finger davon.
Danke trotzdem =)


----------



## slash-sash (18. März 2019)

Halt! Stop!
Ich will und werde dieses Bike auf gar keinen Fall madig reden. 
Im Gegenteil: du wirst bei wirklich *jedem* (!!!) Bike Probleme und Fehler, persönliches Ungefallen finden. 
Und das Problem hier ist ein kleines und einfach zu lösendes Problem. Da gibt es bei anderen Herstellern ganz andere Probleme, die sich nicht so einfach lösen lassen. 
Das Commencal Meta ist ein richtig geiles Teil. 
Was sind denn deine Alternativen?




Sascha


----------



## FraGGer (18. März 2019)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Halt! Stop!
> Ich will und werde dieses Bike auf gar keinen Fall madig reden.
> Im Gegenteil: du wirst bei wirklich *jedem* (!!!) Bike Probleme und Fehler, persönliches Ungefallen finden.
> Und das Problem hier ist ein kleines und einfach zu lösendes Problem. Da gibt es bei anderen Herstellern ganz andere Probleme, die sich nicht so einfach lösen lassen.
> ...


Kurz zusammengefasst, was ist denn das Problem genau? Ich lese da irgendwas von rausgedrückten bzw. lockeren Lagern und damit verbundenem Spiel.
Habe aber auch schon von einem Kumpel gehört wie schlecht die Lager am Hinterbau des v4 gewesen sein sollen. Dass das v4.2 immer noch Probleme hat spricht leider nicht sehr für eine Verbesserung...

Meine Alternative wäre das neue Jeffsy mit natürlich weniger Federweg und einem etwas anderen Einsatzgebiet.


----------



## slash-sash (18. März 2019)

Also von Lagerproblematiken beim V4 höre zum ersten Mal. 
Da sieht man mal, wohin das dann führt. 
Meins hat nie Probleme bei den Lagern gemacht. Und selbst wenn. Die Fliegen doch eh irgendwann raus. Dann fährt man die ersten halt, bis sie platt sind und investiert dann in Neue. Fertig. 
Also das sehe ich jetzt nicht als Problem; eher als ein „herbeigewünschtes“ problem, ohne dich angreifen zu wollen. 

Das Neue Jeffsy dann in 29“? Gibt es das in 27,5? 
Keine Ahnung. War/ist für mich nicht interessant. 
Nur, wenn du beim Meta V4.2 nen 27,5er haben willst und beim neuen Jeffsy 29“, willst du unterschiedlich bikes haben oder vergleichst unterschiedliche. 
Preislich wird das Meta mit Sicherheit ebenfalls unterm Jeffsy liegen; falls das für dich ein Kriterium sein sollte. 
Das neue Jeffsy ist mit Sicherheit der Knaller. 
Und hätte ich mich nicht vorher uns Orbea Rallon verliebt, hätte ich mein Geld dort investiert. 

Lass dir das mal sucht den Kopf gehen 



Sascha


----------



## Deleted 456496 (18. März 2019)

FraGGer schrieb:


> dito. Beim meinem Big Hit von 2008 musste ich auch nach 10 jahren nix wechseln.
> Aber ja es geht um den Rocker und was ich da höre klingt nicht gut. Ich glaub ich lass lieber die Finger davon.
> Danke trotzdem =)



Ja ne is klar...
Nach 10 Jahren laufen die Lager noch 1 Sahne. 
Du erzählst Unsinn. 
Wsh. Bist du nicht mal in der Lage diese zu checken.
Bei regelmäßigem  Einsatz waschen und putzen laufen sie halt irgendwann rau.


----------



## FraGGer (18. März 2019)

SXPerformance schrieb:


> Ja ne is klar...
> Nach 10 Jahren laufen die Lager noch 1 Sahne.
> Du erzählst Unsinn.
> Wsh. Bist du nicht mal in der Lage diese zu checken.
> Bei regelmäßigem  Einsatz waschen und putzen laufen sie halt irgendwann rau.


jetzt beruhigen wir uns mal wieder. Ich kann ein Fahrrad ohne Probleme in all seine Bestandteile zerlegen. Ich spreche hier ja nicht von verschlissenen Lagern, sondern davon dass die Lager aus der Schwinge "fallen" bzw. so wie ich das gelesen und verstanden habe.


----------



## FraGGer (18. März 2019)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Also von Lagerproblematiken beim V4 höre zum ersten Mal.
> Da sieht man mal, wohin das dann führt.
> Meins hat nie Probleme bei den Lagern gemacht. Und selbst wenn. Die Fliegen doch eh irgendwann raus. Dann fährt man die ersten halt, bis sie platt sind und investiert dann in Neue. Fertig.
> Also das sehe ich jetzt nicht als Problem; eher als ein „herbeigewünschtes“ problem, ohne dich angreifen zu wollen.
> ...


Hm ich kann auch nochmal nachhaken. Hab aber auch paar Beiträge vorher etwas von Lagerproblemen (an der Schwinge) oder ähnlichem  veim v4 gelesen wenn ich nicht irre.
Das Jeffsy gibts in 27,5 und mit 160mm, ist also gar nicht so arg falsch.
Wenn die Schwinge beim 2019er Meta getauscht/überarbeitet wurde ist das Problem ja vielleicht sogar behoben.


----------



## lighter (18. März 2019)

Bei einigen der nicht aktuellen Jahrgänge drückts die Lager zwischen Sitzstrebe und Rocker nach einiger Zeit nach innen. 
Angerufen, ein Foto geschickt und innerhalb einer Woche war kostenlos der aktualisierte Rocker inklusive neuer Lager und Schrauben in der Post. 
Umschrauben hat keine 10 min gedauert. 
Kann jeder der in der Lage ist ne Schraube rein- und rauszudrehen.


----------



## lighter (18. März 2019)

Ich glaube alle Modelle ab dem E-Meta haben das Problem nicht mehr, da ab Werk der neue Rocker verbaut ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemminator (18. März 2019)

Bike ist zerlegt und kann wie folgt erworben werden. Werde am WE die Anzeigen im IBC inkl. Bilder schalten.

Rahmen mit DPX2 + Zubehör
Rahmen mit DPX2 + Fox36 RC2 + Zubehör.


----------



## Bene2405 (3. April 2019)

Fast die komplette letzte Woche in Finale aufm Bike verbracht, was soll Ich sagen, der wechsel vom Tyee aufs Meta war die richtige Entscheidung. Egal ob Flowig von der Nato Base oder technisch à la Madonna della Guardia, das Bike macht Bock. Und Kurbeln kann man damit auch noch.  Vor allem mit dem Coil passt es für mich Bombe.


----------



## marcel_002 (11. April 2019)

Hab jetzt auch mein Meta V4.2 fast fertig nachdem mir vor kurzen mein Banshee Rune geklaut wurde. Kann man den Super Deluxe RT umbauen? Die Remote geht mir auf den Sack. Außerdem kommt man bei der Dämpferposition sowieso super dran. Der Hope V4 Sattel hat hinten richtig Probleme gemacht. Das Ende vom Lied war eine 203mm Scheibe und ein Typ C Adapter. Ist aber alles ziemlich Eng. Den Vorderen Adapter Typ H für die Lyrik musste ich sogar seitlich abschleifen. Ist schon unglaublich was die Engländer da für viel Geld verkaufen. Entlüften ist ja auch trotz Bleeding Kit eine riesen Sauerei. Da sind andere Hersteller schon weiter.


----------



## Stemminator (13. April 2019)

Verkaufe mein V4.2 BC in Gr. M

https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1251503-commencal-meta-4-2-bc-2018-inkl-fox-dpx2-und-zubehor


----------



## mamo80 (14. April 2019)

würde mich bei entsprechendem Gebot auch von meinem Meta 4.2 Worldcup 2018 in Large trennen. Infos gerne per PN.


----------



## Zonnx (15. April 2019)

Für die die das *Lager Problem* bei den *2019* Bikes haben: Bei mir hat alles angefangen als ich gemerkt hab das mein Hinterbau sehr stark wackelt. Habe daraufhin Commencal angeschrieben und die Meinten SIe hätten vergessen die Sprengringe zur Lagersicherung einzubauen. Sie schicken mir die Ringe zu und ich müsste die Ringe einfach in die Nut machen aber meine Lager waren schon so weit raus das die Nut verdeckt wurde und ich den Rocker ausbauen musste um die Lager zurückzudrücken. Also das Ausbauen sollte jeder Hinkriegen und zum zurückdrücken der Lager hab ich auch eine Gute Methode gefunden. Hierzu ein paar Bilder:


----------



## imfluss (30. April 2019)

Bisschen Meta in Action :


----------



## Tobsucht. (30. April 2019)

Amtliches Gerumpel, geil 

Hier mal mein Meta in der aktuellen Ausbaustufe:


----------



## imfluss (5. Mai 2019)

Noch ein Video. Ist das 27,5" Meta von nem Kollegen. Bin der tretfaule Caprafahrer mit dem orange-roten Helm :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bene2405 (10. Mai 2019)

Auch meinen 2018er Rahmen hat die Problematik mit den Lagern am Rocker erwischt. Eine Email, ein paar Bilder, Formular ausfüllen und mir wird ein optimierter und verstärkter Rocker zugeschickt. Die Teile sind allerdings aktuell nicht auf Lager, Björn vom Kundendienst meinte Sie bekommen Sie ca. in einem Monat wieder rein, dann kommt meiner per Post. Als momentane Abhilfe könnte Ich die Lager auspressen und mit Loctite wieder einpressen.


----------



## Fekl (10. Mai 2019)

Loctite hält bei meinem V4 seit ner halben Saison perfekt. Kann ich nur jedem mit dem Problem empfehlen. Den Ersatzrocker kannst du dir als Ersatzteil zurücklegen - der ist ja auch viel schwerer


----------



## 4Stroke (10. Mai 2019)

Bene2405 schrieb:


> Auch meinen 2018er Rahmen hat die Problematik mit den Lagern am Rocker erwischt. Eine Email, ein paar Bilder, Formular ausfüllen und mir wird ein optimierter und verstärkter Rocker zugeschickt. Die Teile sind allerdings aktuell nicht auf Lager, Björn vom Kundendienst meinte Sie bekommen Sie ca. in einem Monat wieder rein, dann kommt meiner per Post. Als momentane Abhilfe könnte Ich die Lager auspressen und mit Loctite wieder einpressen.



Wurde das 2019 eigentlich behoben  bzw verändert?


----------



## Bene2405 (14. Mai 2019)

So wie der Rocker weiter oben bei @Zonnx aussieht, wurde hier was verändert, da meiner keine Sprengringe hat. Ich vermute, Ich werde genau so einen dann demnächst auch zugeschickt bekommen. Hoffentlich dann mit Sprengringen


----------



## michael5796 (29. Mai 2019)

Servus Leute,

brauche eure Hilfe. Möchte mir gerne ein neues Endurobike zulegen. Kann mich jedoch nicht zwischen dem Commencal Meta V4.2 Race 2019 und dem YT Capra AL Comp 2019 entscheiden. Ist wer von euch beide Bikes schon einmal gefahren? Welches ist im Uphill besser? Welches könnt ihr mir empfehlen? Möchte das Bike im Bikepark bewegen aber auch mal 1000hm damit zurücklegen können. Wäre euch sehr dankbar wenn ihr mir weiterhelfen könntet.


----------



## imfluss (29. Mai 2019)

Geht mit beiden. Ein Kollege hat das Meta mit Coil in 1h10min gute 1000hm hochgetreten. Mit dem Capra hätte er das vermutlich auch geschafft. Du kannst nicht viel falsch machen. Es kommt eher auf Details an wie Trinkflasche, Hinterbaufeeling oder Optik.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael5796 (29. Mai 2019)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. Die Trinkflaschenhalterung ist das einzige was mir am Capra ein wenig abgeht. Weißt du zufällig was dein Kollege für eine Rahmengröße hat und das Bike dadurch wiegt? Ich vertraue den Angaben nie so recht ist ja auch meistens die kleinste Rahmengröße angegeben.


----------



## imfluss (29. Mai 2019)

L und glaub so um die 15kg mit ti-springs feder und sonst normalen teilen.


----------



## michael5796 (29. Mai 2019)

Vielen Dank. Werde nächste Woche in Sölden das Capra testen, dann werde ich schon ein passendes finden.


----------



## Tobsucht. (24. Juni 2019)




----------



## Bene2405 (25. Juni 2019)

Wie macht sich der Öhlins im Meta?


----------



## Tobsucht. (26. Juni 2019)

Bene2405 schrieb:


> Wie macht sich der Öhlins im Meta?



Foto ist direkt nach dem zusammen stecken entstanden, echter Praxistest steht leider noch aus. Fühlt sich aber schon sehr vielversprechend an. 
Mit dem RockShox Kram bin ich nie richtig warm geworden,


----------



## Bene2405 (27. Juni 2019)

Hattest du einen RockShox Coil vorher drin? Bin mit dem recht zufrieden, da würde mich der vergleich mal Interessieren. Darfst gerne mal Berichten, nach einem Praxistest


----------



## Tobsucht. (27. Juni 2019)

Bene2405 schrieb:


> Hattest du einen RockShox Coil vorher drin? Bin mit dem recht zufrieden, da würde mich der vergleich mal Interessieren. Darfst gerne mal Berichten, nach einem Praxistest



Nee den SuperDeluxe Air.

Ich werde berichten sobald er etwas länger im gröberen Gelände unterwegs war


----------



## Ollyverride (4. Juli 2019)

lighter schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich mal jemand versucht einen 230x65 Dämpfer einzubauen?
> Hat der Hinterbau genug Bewegungsspielraum?



230x65 Metrischer Dämpfer funktioniert in meinem Meta 4.2 (2018) einwandfrei.
Seit 1 Jahr im Trail und BP.


----------



## t-m-s (6. Juli 2019)

Schaut euch das lieber nochmal an. Bei mir geht es auf keinen Fall. Der Rocker würde vorher ans Sitzrohr angehen. Weiter hat der Reifen auch wenig Spielraum noch irgendwo hinzugehen. Mich hat es auch interessiert und ich hab das vorher mal ausgemessen. Hatte leider keine zweite Person um alles mit Fotos zu dokumentieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BastiG83 (14. Juli 2019)

sieht so aus als ob du das teil falsch eingebaut hast!


----------



## Nurmi92 (15. Juli 2019)

glaub das passt schon so. wenns ausgefedert ist kommt der Spitz wieder vor. aber ich frage mich was mit dem Foto genau gezeigt werden soll? dass der 230x65 nicht passen kann? wie soll das ohne Dämpfer dargestellt werden können?


----------



## supernocke (15. Juli 2019)

Hallo

also ich habe meinen rocker vor 2 wochen bekommen und der passt.
Ich sehe das auch so das du ihn falsch  eingebaut hast!

gruß


----------



## t-m-s (17. Juli 2019)

Der war so ab Werk eingebaut. Das ist sicher richtig. Ich habe einfach mal den Dämpfer ausgebaut (der ja bekanntlich 230mm EBL hat). Den Hinterbau maximal zusammengedrückt und geschaut, wieviel Dämpfer man da reinbekommt. Das wären ca. 168-169mm. Also kann man da keinen Dämpfer mit mehr Hub einbauen. Mir fällt keine bessere Methode ein, wie ich das sonst überprüfen soll.
Mit dem Bild wollte ich nur zeigen, wo der Dämpfer angeht.


----------



## Jonathanzw (18. Juli 2019)

Moin! 
Wollte mal fragen, ob die Leute, die schon länger auf dem neuen Rocker unterwegs sind, berichten können, ob das jetzt hält oder trotzdem wandert? Hab heute meinen Hinterbau zerlegt und bin auch von dem wandernden Lager-Problem betroffen :/ 
Grüße, 
Jonathan


----------



## mamo80 (19. Juli 2019)

hätte einen schwarzen 2018er Rahmen in Large abzugeben. wahlweise mit oder ohne dämpfer - infos gerne per PN


----------



## Bene2405 (19. Juli 2019)

Also "länger unterwegs" würde Ich jetzt nicht sagen, habs aber jetzt einige Tage in Flims über Jumps, verblocktes Gelände und viele Wurzeln geprügelt und es verhält sich angenehm unauffällig.


----------



## badcama (31. Juli 2019)

Hab jetzt auch das Problem mit dem wandernden Lager. Ich hab mal das Garantieformular ausgefüllt, bin gespannt auf die Antwort. Da ich aber nächste Woche Saalbach bin, kann ich das Lager wieder zurückdrücken?


----------



## Fekl (31. Juli 2019)

Einmal raus, Loctite Fügen Welle-Nabe außen rauf und damit wieder auf Anschlag einpressen und nen Tag stehen lassen. Danach kommen die Dinger nie wieder von allein raus  Hält an meinem V4 seit letzter Saison.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## badcama (31. Juli 2019)

Ok, super danke, das werd ich machen!


----------



## Bene2405 (31. Juli 2019)

Das war auch die Empfehlung vom Commencal Service, bis der Rocker geliefert wird. Stand so in der Email


----------



## badcama (1. August 2019)

Ich bekomme auch den neuen Rocker geliefert. Super netter Support. Bin von meinem Meta noch immer begeistert und vom Support jetzt auch. Für nächste Woche werde ich die Lager mit dem Loctite einkleben.


----------



## MaxP (7. August 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

meine Guide RE am Meta V4.2 2018 Race hat es erwischt und die Bremsgeber kommen nicht mehr richtig raus. Typische SRAM Guide Krankheit also. (Wer nicht weiß, wovon ich rede einfach mal nach "SRAM Guide Geberkolben" suchen). Hatte das schon mal jemand von euch und wie ist Commencal damit umgegangen?

Gruß Max.


----------



## Bergamont-rider (13. August 2019)

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Formula Cura 4 im Meta? Sieht ja relativ schlank aus für einen 4Kolben Sattel, ich denke mal das passt?


----------



## Nurmi92 (13. August 2019)

grad bemerkt dass das Meta AM V4.2 aka Meta AM27 ab 2020 Geschichte ist. schade drum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsucht. (13. August 2019)

Nurmi92 schrieb:


> grad bemerkt dass das Meta AM V4.2 aka Meta AM27 ab 2020 Geschichte ist. schade drum



Ja, nur noch 29"... wenn es 27,5" sein soll bleibt wohl nur das Clash. Ich finde es auch schade da mir das Clash optisch nicht so sehr zusagt. Sieht aus wie die alten Canyon Torque


----------



## badcama (13. August 2019)

Ja finde ich auch schade! Wenigstens hab ich noch im Februar das 27,5" bekommen.


----------



## Nurmi92 (13. August 2019)

Mir is es im Grunde aber eigentlich egal, in L sind die 29er optisch mittlerweile top. Wär ich 1,65 würd ich mich wahrscheinlich schon etwas ärgern...


----------



## Jonathanzw (19. August 2019)

Bergamont-rider schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Formula Cura 4 im Meta? Sieht ja relativ schlank aus für einen 4Kolben Sattel, ich denke mal das passt?


Würde mich auch interessieren


----------



## TimmiT93 (20. August 2019)

servus zam, 
gibts hier jemand im Raum München der ein Meta AM 29 in der Größe XL fährt und mich evtl. Probesitzen lassen würde?! 
Vielen Dank schonmal 
Grüße


----------



## Hoover1975 (20. August 2019)

Hallo

Weis jemand, was man alles beachten muss, wenn ich auf meinem 2018er Meta AM V4.2 die Shimano SLX , 200mm / 180mm durch ein
*MAGURA MT7 PRO Set *mit 203mm / 180mm ersetzen möchte?
Braucht das noch Adapter?

Danke und Gruss


----------



## Bene2405 (21. August 2019)

Jap. Wenn ich das richtig im Kopf hab kannst du hinten nur 200mm fahren, Bauartbedingt. Ist ganz schön Eng da hinten, passt aber. Hab die MT7 auch verbaut . Ich meine es wäre der QM42 Adapter, kann heut abend daheim aber nochmal nachschauen, bzw Irgendwo hier stand das auch schonmal. Vorne weiss Ich nicht ob der Shimano Adapter passt


----------



## Hoover1975 (21. August 2019)

Bene2405 schrieb:


> Jap. Wenn ich das richtig im Kopf hab kannst du hinten nur 200mm fahren, Bauartbedingt. Ist ganz schön Eng da hinten, passt aber. Hab die MT7 auch verbaut . Ich meine es wäre der QM42 Adapter, kann heut abend daheim aber nochmal nachschauen, bzw Irgendwo hier stand das auch schonmal. Vorne weiss Ich nicht ob der Shimano Adapter passt



Danke für deine Antwort!
Eingetlich wollte ich hinten wie mit der SLX nur 180mm verbauen... hmm

Wäre froh, wenn du mir den Adapter für hinten angeben könntest.


----------



## niermem2 (30. September 2019)

Hoover1975 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Weis jemand, was man alles beachten muss, wenn ich auf meinem 2018er Meta AM V4.2 die Shimano SLX , 200mm / 180mm durch ein
> *MAGURA MT7 PRO Set *mit 203mm / 180mm ersetzen möchte?
> ...


Ist in der Tat so, dass du hinten nur 203mm verbauen kannst. Bei 180mm past der Kolben nicht mehr in das Dreieck.


----------



## niermem2 (30. September 2019)

Hoover1975 schrieb:


> Danke für deine Antwort!
> Eingetlich wollte ich hinten wie mit der SLX nur 180mm verbauen... hmm
> 
> Wäre froh, wenn du mir den Adapter für hinten angeben könntest.



https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/commencal-meta-v4-2.827773/post-15606544

4 Seiten nach hinten geblättert und da steht die Antwort zu deiner Adapter Frage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zymnokxx (1. Oktober 2019)

Ich bin nun auch Meta V4.2-Besitzer. Hab das TR und baue gerade noch ein paar Teile um. Ausgeliefert wird mit einer 150mm-Gabel, dazu ein paar Fragen:

-Fährt hier jemand auch das TR mit Coil? 
-vorne 29er mit ner 130mm-Gabel noch fahrbar?
-vorne 27.5er mit ner 160mm-Gabel noch fahrbar?

Danke für Tipps


----------



## niermem2 (4. Oktober 2019)

Hat jemand sein Meta schon auf MegNeg Air Can umgerüstet?


----------



## qwertzui1998 (5. Oktober 2019)

Hab mein Meta trail 29 nun mal fertig aufgebaut mit shimano xt 12 Fach


----------



## supernocke (20. Oktober 2019)

Hallo

ich habe Schwierigkeiten an meinem Meta das NX 12-fach Schaltwerk einzustellen. Hinten habe ich ein 142er Laufrad mit Boostadapter, auf jeder Seite 3mm, also Laufrad mittig. Vorn ein Kettenblatt mit 6 mm Offset.
Passt das soweit zusammen?

Schaltauge habe ich imo ganz gut ausgerichtet, auf dem Monatgeständer läuft das Schaltwerk auch sauber durch alle Gänge aber sobald ich mich draufsetzte und eine runde drehe geht gefühlt nur noch jeder zweite Gang und auf das 10er Ritzel komme ich nur mit Glück. Wenn ich dann an der Zugspannung und den Endanschlägen drehe bekomme ich das Schaltwerk meist so eingestellt das nur 2 Ritzel in der Mitte nicht sauber laufen.


----------



## Bergamont-rider (20. Oktober 2019)

Hast du mit der roten Schablone die B-screw im SAG ausgerichtet? Klingt so danach, als würde es daran liegen, wenn es im Montageständer läuft, aber nicht wenn du draufsitzt!


----------



## supernocke (20. Oktober 2019)

Ne, noch nicht versucht. Werde ich nachher mal testen.
Danke für den Tipp


----------



## mamo80 (30. Oktober 2019)

Hätte einen 2018er Worldcup Rahmen in Large abzugeben. Wahlweise mit oder ohne Dämpfer, Fotos folgen noch!


----------



## Derwinter08 (26. November 2019)

Hallo , was fahrt ihr für Dämpfer  in eure Meta‘s bin gerade dabei mir eines aufzubauen und suche noch einen .


----------



## zymnokxx (12. Februar 2020)

Alle 2020-Modelle sind nun auf der Homepage. Meta AM / TR 27 gibts nun nicht mehr. (nur noch 2019/18er) Alle anderen sind nun 29er. Nur das Clash rollt noch auf den "kleinen" Rädern. Farben gefallen mir auch nicht so gut. Daher bin ich froh ein gebrauchtes TR 27 in meiner Wunschfarbe gekauft zu haben. Mal abwarten wie die Preise für AM 27 im Shop noch fallen. Werde ich mal beobachten.

Wie findet ihr die neue Produktpalette?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dustin_freeride (14. Februar 2020)

Hi Leute habe mir nen Meta v4.2 geholt wollte mal fragen mein 2.4 reifen sieht sehr eng aus ist das bei auch auch so was fahrt ihr für dicken lg Dustin


----------



## Dustin_freeride (14. Februar 2020)

zymnokxx schrieb:


> Alle 2020-Modelle sind nun auf der Homepage. Meta AM / TR 27 gibts nun nicht mehr. (nur noch 2019/18er) Alle anderen sind nun 29er. Nur das Clash rollt noch auf den "kleinen" Rädern. Farben gefallen mir auch nicht so gut. Daher bin ich froh ein gebrauchtes TR 27 in meiner Wunschfarbe gekauft zu haben. Mal abwarten wie die Preise für AM 27 im Shop noch fallen. Werde ich mal beobachten.
> 
> Wie findet ihr die neue Produktpalette?


Die 29 finde ich auch nicht so gut konnte im Schluss Verkauf den letzten 27 Meta am Sand Black Team ergattern den es gab der kam letzte Woche an und ist ein Traum ??


----------



## lighter (16. Februar 2020)

Bin auf der Suche nach einem 18er/19er V4.2 Rahmen oder Bike in Größe M.
Also der mit den 435 Reach.
Sollte sich jemand trennen wollen, gerne Nachricht an mich✌


----------



## MarkMTB-04 (16. März 2020)

Hi kann mir hier jemand einen ungefähren Richtwert für einen Rock Shox Coil Dämpfer geben. Ich weiß nicht welche Federhärt ich bestellen soll. (Meta 4.2)


----------



## loeffel (17. März 2020)

MarkMTB-04 schrieb:


> Hi kann mir hier jemand einen ungefähren Richtwert für einen Rock Shox Coil Dämpfer geben. Ich weiß nicht welche Federhärt ich bestellen soll. (Meta 4.2)



Das hatte ich für mein Furious vom Support bekommen, ist aber das gleiche welches damals für das Meta 4.2 verfügbar war.


----------



## MarkMTB-04 (17. März 2020)

Vielen Dank  dann werd ich mal die 350er versuchen. Wiege ungefähr Fahrfertig 62 kg dann hab ichs ein bisschen steifer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zymnokxx (14. April 2020)

Frage zum Meta TR 27: Verbaut ist ein 210 x 50mm Dämpfer. Hat jemand schon mal 210 x 55mm verbaut, um etwas mehr Federweg rauszukitzeln. Ginge das?


----------



## BigHitFSRI (19. April 2020)

Servus zusammen,

könnte einer von euch glücklichen Meta-Besitzern mal die maximale Einstecktiefe für Sattelstützen beim Meta AM V4.2 in L ausmessen?
Würde mir sehr bei der Rahmenauswahl helfen 

Grüße


----------



## zymnokxx (28. April 2020)

zymnokxx schrieb:


> Frage zum Meta TR 27: Verbaut ist ein 210 x 50mm Dämpfer. Hat jemand schon mal 210 x 55mm verbaut, um etwas mehr Federweg rauszukitzeln. Ginge das?


Keiner eine Idee?


----------



## zymnokxx (30. April 2020)

Hab nun eine offizielle Antwort von Commencal - die wie erwartet ausfällt: besser keinen 210*55mm verbauen - im 29er geht es wohl. 210*52.5mm-Dämpfer gibt es ja auch und die würden 134mm Federweg generieren. Also vernachlässigbar wenig mehr. Aber der ginge.


----------



## BastiG83 (2. Mai 2020)

Wer hat denn eine Hope Tech3 v4 verbaut? Bin ich da richtig, dass ich vorne eine 183er und hinten eine 203 bremsscheibe verbaue?


----------



## LooseScrew (6. Mai 2020)

An die DHX2 Fahrer im Meta mit 230x60: Wieviel Zoll hat eure Feder?

Ich schwanke zwischen 2.4", oder doch sicherheitshalber 2.75"/2,9".

Reicht 2,4" aus bei 2,36" Hub, damit sich die Windungen nicht zusammen pressen können wenn komplett komprimiert wird?

Schreibt doch mal bitte wieviel Zoll ihr fahrt bei 230x60.

Gruss

Edit: Falls jemand auch mal die Info braucht...laut Fox braucht man die 2,65" SLS Federn für 230x60.


----------



## andreas30785 (13. Mai 2020)

Hallo wieso gibt es 2 Verschiedene Geometrie Daten beim Meta 4.2 obwohl esdie gleiche Rahmengröße ist?  
Danke


----------



## Bene2405 (13. Mai 2020)

Hm, vll einmal als AM und einmal TR?


----------



## andreas30785 (14. Mai 2020)

Bene2405 schrieb:


> Hm, vll einmal als AM und einmal TR?


Nein steht beides AM


----------



## Fekl (14. Mai 2020)

Der Rahmen ist imho von 2017 auf 2018 länger geworden. Am Namen hat sich aber nichts geändert. Also aufs Baujahr achten. ☝


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BastiG83 (4. Juni 2020)

Commencal Meta v4.2
					

hab das Meta mal etwas in PDS gequält....  Da geht auch mal ne Runde WC DH Champery mit der Standard Touren Ausstattung..




					www.mtb-news.de
				




@deralteser 

möchte auch gerne meine hope v4 auf mein meta bauen. welches setup (adapter und scheibengröße) hast du denn am VR und HR verbaut?


----------



## deralteser (15. Juni 2020)

BastiG83 schrieb:


> Commencal Meta v4.2
> 
> 
> hab das Meta mal etwas in PDS gequält....  Da geht auch mal ne Runde WC DH Champery mit der Standard Touren Ausstattung..
> ...



Schon länger her. Besitze das Meta nicht mehr. Hatte eine 203er vorne und 203er hinten mit Hope E. Siehe verlinkten Beitrag.


----------



## zymnokxx (16. Juni 2020)

Gibt es jemanden, der ein Meta TR 27 als Mullet fährt? Mich würde ein Umbau/Test mal reizen und wollte auf Eure Erfahrungen zurückgreifen. Aktuell fahre ich es mit 150mm Gabel und 27.5. Vielleicht dann mit 130mm und 29er?


----------



## Bene2405 (29. Juni 2020)

Neu dabei: Oneup Dropper V2 180mm. Da sie kleiner Aufbaut, der Aktuator jetzt aussermittig ist und man die Hülle inklusive Aktuator um 180° drehen kann kann Ich sie tiefer versenken als den Vorgänger. 





 


Hub Oneup V1 =  156mm (getravelt)
Hub Oneup V2 =  180mm

Sie läuft sehr leicht und macht einen guten Eindruck (von der Servicefreundlichkeit ganz zu schweigen), bin gespannt wie Sie sich auf langer sicht bewährt.


----------



## Tobsucht. (29. Juni 2020)

Bene2405 schrieb:


> Neu dabei: Oneup Dropper V2 180mm. Da sie kleiner Aufbaut, der Aktuator jetzt aussermittig ist und man die Hülle inklusive Aktuator um 180° drehen kann kann Ich sie tiefer versenken als den Vorgänger.
> Anhang anzeigen 1074364Anhang anzeigen 1074365
> 
> 
> ...



danke für die Info. Bin gerade auch auf der Suche nach einer neuen Stütze. Aktuell hab ich die V1 mit 170mm drin (bald zu kaufen

Ist das ein M Rahmen oder?
Wie ist die Gesamtlänge der 180er V2?

Gruß


----------



## Bene2405 (30. Juni 2020)

Ja genau,ist ein M Rahmen.

Die Gesammtlänge der Stütze hab Ich nicht gemessen, liegt aber laut Homepage bei 480mm (inkl. Actuator). 
Die Stütze steht bei mir 235mm (ausgefahren) aus dem Rahmen, also von der Sattelklemme bis zur Sattelbefestigung. Hoffe das hilft dir weiter.


----------



## Valentin18 (26. Juli 2020)

Hey Leute!

Habe mir heute einen 2018er Meta AM 27 Rahmen bestellt.
Habe von meinem alten Bike noch einen Fox DPX2 in 230x65 über.
Bin mir jedoch nicht sicher ob der von den Buchsen passt.
Hat irgendjemand einen Link zu den benötigten Buchsen?
Laut Commencal brauche ich 20x10 und 15x10 und dazu habe ich nichts gefunden


----------



## badcama (27. Juli 2020)

Du findest es unter dem Link:






						COMMENCAL TECH
					

COMMENCAL TECH



					tech.commencal.com
				





SHOCK BUSHINGS20 x 10 mm / 15 x 10 mm


----------



## 4ng3ldust (4. August 2020)

Valentin18 schrieb:


> Hey Leute!
> 
> Habe mir heute einen 2018er Meta AM 27 Rahmen bestellt.
> Habe von meinem alten Bike noch einen Fox DPX2 in 230x65 über.
> ...



Ich hab mir gleich Huber Buchsen bestellt. Teflonbuchsen habe ich eh noch einen Schwung da.

Mit dem 230x65 hast du dann hinten auch 170 mm Federweg oder?



Bene2405 schrieb:


> Neu dabei: Oneup Dropper V2 180mm. Da sie kleiner Aufbaut, der Aktuator jetzt aussermittig ist und man die Hülle inklusive Aktuator um 180° drehen kann kann Ich sie tiefer versenken als den Vorgänger.
> Anhang anzeigen 1074364Anhang anzeigen 1074365
> 
> 
> ...




Servus  Sehr geil, habe mir jetzt auch einen 2020er L Rahmen bestellt und auch die V2 Stütze dazu. Bin gespannt wie weit ich Sie versenken kann. Schön, dass eigentlich alle Teile vom Spindrift passen 

PS: Glaub ich bin dir immer noch ein Bier schuldig. 



Welche Feder würdet ihr empfehlen bei ca.  92 kg fahrfertig? 400 oder 450 lbs? 

Leider habe ich gerade nur 550 und 600 lbs da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bene2405 (4. August 2020)

Salve, auf das Bier komme Ich gerne mal zurück   

Die wirst du vermutlich komplett Versenken können. Welche länge hat deine? Und warum wechselst du vom Spindrift? 

Ich hab bei ca 82 Kilo fahrfertig eine 450ger drin. Passt mir gut, hatte sie auch 87 Kilo fahrfertig damals schon genutzt, denke mal du wirst ne 500er Brauchen aber im Zweifelsfall einfach mal Commencal anschreiben, was deren Empfehlung ist. Aber willkommen im Commencal Lager


----------



## 4ng3ldust (4. August 2020)

Bene2405 schrieb:


> Salve, auf das Bier komme Ich gerne mal zurück
> 
> Die wirst du vermutlich komplett Versenken können. Welche länge hat deine? Und warum wechselst du vom Spindrift?
> 
> Ich hab bei ca 82 Kilo fahrfertig eine 450ger drin. Passt mir gut, hatte sie auch 87 Kilo fahrfertig damals schon genutzt, denke mal du wirst ne 500er Brauchen aber im Zweifelsfall einfach mal Commencal anschreiben, was deren Empfehlung ist. Aber willkommen im Commencal Lager




Musst eben mal nach Austria kommen, dieses Jahr zeitlich schwierig bei uns, aber wollten noch Sölden, Leogang und Schladming.

Hab mir die 180mm bestellt, die ich dann evtl noch auf 160 oder 170mm traveln kann. Bei 1,86m mit ca. 87cm Schrittlänge war mir eine 150mm immer zu kurz.

Mehr normales Enduro, weniger Superenduro 

Dann schreib ich den Thomas von Commencal nochmal an, was der so meint.

Danke, erstes Bike ohne Probefahrt ;-D


----------



## Bene2405 (4. August 2020)

Wirst es nicht bereuen, die Bergab - Performance im Verhältnis zu meinem Tyee fand Ich einfach genial, vor allem mit dem Coil, es verlangt quasi immer nach mehr   

Falls es mich mal in die Richtung verschlägt, gebe Ich bescheid. Oder du falls du mal in die schöne Schweiz kommst


----------



## Valentin18 (19. August 2020)

Moin,
bin jetzt endlich mal dazu gekommen mein 2020 Meta AM 27.5 V4.2 Rahmen aufzubauen.
Folgendes Problem, mein MT5 Bremssattel stößt am Rahmen and und somit kann ich die Bremse nicht zentrieren 
Hat hierzu jemand eine Lösung?


----------



## Bene2405 (20. August 2020)

Welche Scheibengrösse fährst du? Wenn Ich es richtig im Kopf hab, passt Magura nur mit der 200er scheiben in den Meta Rahmen. Bei meiner MT7 passt es, der Sattel sollte von den Massen gleich sein. Mit 200er Galfer Bremsscheibe


----------



## Valentin18 (20. August 2020)

Verdammt, fahre eine 180er...
habe mir jetzt natürlich schon eine SLX 4 Pott bestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bene2405 (20. August 2020)

Eine grössere Bremsscheibe und der passende Adapter wären günstiger gewesen aber so gehts auch


----------



## Bene2405 (26. September 2020)

Sofern es für Jemamden interessant ist:

Durch drehen des Halters am Rahmen und der Mechanik an der Flasche passt die neue Fidlock 590ml Flasche sehr entspannt in einen M Rahmen. Auf dem Bild nicht erkennbar ist der Spalt zwischen Flaschenboden und Rahmen.


----------



## Psionic (27. September 2020)

Bene2405 schrieb:


> Sofern es für Jemamden interessant ist:
> 
> Durch drehen des Halters am Rahmen und der Mechanik an der Flasche passt die neue Fidlock 590ml Flasche sehr entspannt in einen M Rahmen. Auf dem Bild nicht erkennbar ist der Spalt zwischen Flaschenboden und Rahmen.



Dankeschön!
Habe das zwar das TR 29 aber durch drehen der Halterung konnte ich nun doch eine alte Fidlock im L Rahmen unterbringen.
Bin ich natürlich nicht drauf gekommen das mal zu probieren, wollte schon das Teil von Wolftooth kaufen um den Flaschenhalter weiter nach unten zu versetzen...


----------



## zymnokxx (27. September 2020)

Und noch eine Erkenntnis: Umbau beim TR auf Mullet macht nicht so viel Sinn!

27.5 mit 150mm Federweg:






Mullet mit 130mm Federweg:





Geometrie verändert sich zu stark, als das es (für mich) Sinn ergeben würden. besseres Überrollverhalten kaum spürbar, aber der flachere Sitzwinkel sehr. Tretlager kommt auch noch etwas höher. 
Mein Fazit: Bleibe bei 27.5


----------



## hellboy666 (28. September 2020)

Hallo Metafreunde
Ich hätte da mal ne Frage an euch.
Ich habe ein Meta AM von 2019 und bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Dämpfer beim Manitou Mara hängengeblieben, weil ich mir auch eine Mezzer für die Front gönnen will.
Die Ebl beträgt 230x60, nu die Frage, wisst Ihr ob der Dämpfer mit der Kingcan in den Rahmen passt?
Vllt fährt ja jemand genau das Setup.
Danke schonmal im voraus.


----------



## 4ng3ldust (28. September 2020)

So mein Meta ist jetzt soweit fertig 😉


----------



## EddyLeopold (19. November 2020)

Fahre nun seit ein paar Tagen ein V4.2 in Rahmengröße M (trotz 180cm und SL 83cm) Hatte vorher ein paar Monate ein Canyon Spectral AL 7.0 in L. Das fuhr sich auch super aber irgendwie fühlte ich mich im ganzen ein bisschen zu gestreckt, und auf Trails und im vor allem im seltenen Bikeparkbesuch fehlte mir etwas das verspielte und agile.


----------



## zymnokxx (19. November 2020)

EddyLeopold schrieb:


> Fahre nun seit ein paar Tagen ein V4.2 in Rahmengröße M (trotz 180cm und SL 83cm) Hatte vorher ein paar Monate ein Canyon Spectral AL 7.0 in L. Das fuhr sich auch super aber irgendwie fühlte ich mich im ganzen ein bisschen zu gestreckt, und auf Trails und im vor allem im seltenen Bikeparkbesuch fehlte mir etwas das verspielte und agile.


AM oder TR ?


----------



## EddyLeopold (19. November 2020)

zymnokxx schrieb:


> AM oder TR ?


Von 2017/2018 

Musste dieses hier sein. Als essential.


----------



## zymnokxx (19. November 2020)

also AM mit 160mm Federweg !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EddyLeopold (19. November 2020)

Jepp, das isses!  Vorn 170mm, hinten 160mm


----------



## Bene2405 (11. Dezember 2020)

Ganz schön ruhig geworden hier, alle auf 29 Zoll unterwegs? 

Mein Budget ließ eine kleine Optimierung zu:

Anstelle der GX Kurbel mit nem 32t Blatt jetzt eine Hope Evo Kurbel mit 28t.
Zudem mein gehasstes Sram Plastik Pressfit Lager durch das Edelstahl Hopr Lager ersetzt. Bin mal gespannt ob es bei dem Aufpreis auch entsprechend Länger hält.

Zudem seid kurzem auch die Reverse Black One Pedale durch Nukeproof Sam Hill Enduro Pedalersetzt.

Bislang keine Änderungen bereut 




Edit: sorry fürs schlechte Handybild...


----------



## zymnokxx (5. Juli 2021)

Fährt jemand das TR mit Coil? Oder geht das nur zufriedenstellend mit dem AM?


----------



## zymnokxx (26. Januar 2022)

Weiß jemand von einem Custom-Yoke, um das 27.5" (TR/AM) als Mullet fahren zu können. Mein Versuch eine 29er mit reduziertem Federweg einzubauen, hat dann doch die Geometrie zu sehr verändert (Sitzwinkel zu flach).

Auf meine Coil-Frage am TR suche ich auch noch eine Antwort....
Danke für Infos.


----------



## portiusjohannes (3. Februar 2022)

Hallo meine Frage ist ob ich bei einem Commencal Meta V4 2016 einen 240×76mm Dämpfer einbauen kann oder einen der größer als 200×57mm ist


----------



## Dominik19xx (5. Februar 2022)

portiusjohannes schrieb:


> Hallo meine Frage ist ob ich bei einem Commencal Meta V4 2016 einen 240×76mm Dämpfer einbauen kann oder einen der größer als 200×57mm ist


Es gab noch nie ein Rad wo es klug war einen größeren Dämpfer ein zu bauen als vorgesehen 
Mehr Federweg hilf dir nicht wenn die Geometrie dadurch versaut wird.


----------



## cheeseking (12. März 2022)

Hallo Jungs, 

Ich fahre ein Meta v4.2 und habe eine lange Zeit meine non-boost Tune Nabe mit jeweils einem 3mm Spacern auf jeder Seite im Hinterbau gefahren. Ebenso ein 3mm Spacer fuer die Bremsscheibenaufnahme. Die Nabe hat mittlerweile jedoch den Geist aufgegeben und ich habe eine neue Boost Nabe gekauft (Reverse Evo10) und eingespeicht. Jetzt habe ich sie mit viel Muehe und Kraft eingesetzt und nun blockiert der Rotor am Post-Mount vom Rahmen und die 12Fach NX Kassette auf dem Standard Shimano Freilaufkoerper beruehrt auf der anderen Seite den Rahmen. 
Hat so eine Problematik schonmal jemand hier gesehen? 






Das hier ist ohne geklemmte Achse. Sobald ich sie anziehe verkeilt sich das ganze wie oben beschrieben. 

Hoffe mir kann jemand helfen. 

Lg Steven


----------



## Philippop (12. März 2022)

cheeseking schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> 
> Ich fahre ein Meta v4.2 und habe eine lange Zeit meine non-boost Tune Nabe mit jeweils einem 3mm Spacern auf jeder Seite im Hinterbau gefahren. Ebenso ein 3mm Spacer fuer die Bremsscheibenaufnahme. Die Nabe hat mittlerweile jedoch den Geist aufgegeben und ich habe eine neue Boost Nabe gekauft (Reverse Evo10) und eingespeicht. Jetzt habe ich sie mit viel Muehe und Kraft eingesetzt und nun blockiert der Rotor am Post-Mount vom Rahmen und die 12Fach NX Kassette auf dem Standard Shimano Freilaufkoerper beruehrt auf der anderen Seite den Rahmen.
> Hat so eine Problematik schonmal jemand hier gesehen? Anhang anzeigen 1435950
> ...


Das ist ja seltsam…
Was mir einfällt (sorry falls es sich wie das Troubleshooting in einer Anleitung eines Elektrogerätes liest):


Sitzt der Freilaufkörper wirklich an der richtigen Stelle in der Nabe (bei einer alten Hope Nabe hatte ich mal nach einem Lagerwechsel iwas nicht komplett bis zum Anschlag zusammengeschoben)
Setzt man die NX Kassette mit einem Spacer auf den Freilauf? Nutzt doch HG und keine XD, korrekt?
Hat dein „Non-Boost Experiment“ sich ggf ins Alu des Rahmens gefressen?

Ansonsten fällt mir dazu leider nix ein, sorry…


----------



## cheeseking (12. März 2022)

Philippop schrieb:


> Das ist ja seltsam…
> Was mir einfällt (sorry falls es sich wie das Troubleshooting in einer Anleitung eines Elektrogerätes liest):
> 
> 
> ...


Vielen Dank fuer deine schnelle Antwort.


Die Nabe an Sich kam so vom Hersteller und ich denke, dass sie fachmaennisch richtig zusammengesetzt ist. Hat jedenfalls auch optisch den Anschein gemacht, dass da keineswegs irgendein falsches Maß zu sehen ist.
Ich habe die Ausfallenden nach Feststellung, dass es eben vom Maß nicht passt, geprueft und da war keinerlei Materialabtrag am Rahmen zu sehen. Es ist alles noch wie die komplette Flaeche plan gefraest. Demnach ist das auszuschliessen.
Wenn ich einen Spacer auf den Freilauf hinter die Kassette lege, kommt die Verschlussseite der Kassette ja noch weiter an den Rahmen dran. Ich behelfe mir gerade mit 2 kleinen Unterlegscheiben die jeweils vor der Nabe in die Ausfallenden kommen, damit das Rad bewegbar bleibt.
Ich bin wirklich ratlos, was hier das Problem ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cheeseking (12. März 2022)

Also ich habe mal etwas nachgemessen. Anscheinend sind die Abschlusskappen der Nabe zu kurz. Ich habe eine andere Boostnabe vermessen und diese Enden die aus dem Freilaufkoerper und der Bremsscheibenseite rausschauen, sind ca. 1-2mm kuerzer als das DT Swiss Boost LR.
Ich werde mich jetzt mal mit den Jungs von Reverse Components auseinander setzen. Das kann doch nicht sein... Abmaßungen der Nabe ist irgendwas zwischen Boost und Nonboost. 

Ich hatte vor Ausbau nur die neue Nabe neben meine alte gelegt um zu verifizieren ob es wirklich boost ist. Ob das jetzt wirklich komplett 148 und nicht 146 sind, habe ich natuerlich nicht geprueft.. Wohl ein Fehler


----------



## Philippop (12. März 2022)

cheeseking schrieb:


> Also ich habe mal etwas nachgemessen. Anscheinend sind die Abschlusskappen der Nabe zu kurz. Ich habe eine andere Boostnabe vermessen und diese Enden die aus dem Freilaufkoerper und der Bremsscheibenseite rausschauen, sind ca. 1-2mm kuerzer als das DT Swiss Boost LR.
> Ich werde mich jetzt mal mit den Jungs von Reverse Components auseinander setzen. Das kann doch nicht sein... Abmaßungen der Nabe ist irgendwas zwischen Boost und Nonboost.
> 
> Ich hatte vor Ausbau nur die neue Nabe neben meine alte gelegt um zu verifizieren ob es wirklich boost ist. Ob das jetzt wirklich komplett 148 und nicht 146 sind, habe ich natuerlich nicht geprueft.. Wohl ein Fehler


Das hätte sicherlich niemand kontrolliert vorher;-)


----------



## MX-Bubu (16. März 2022)

Ich finde die Reverse Evo 10 nur als 150x12 (DH Standard) und nicht als 148x12 (Boost).
Das würde dein Problem erklären, denn eine 150er Nabe hat die Endkappenüberstände einer 135er Nabe, der Körper ist nur um 15 mm breiter. Es fehlen quasi auf jeder Seite 3,5 mm Überstand (Unterschied von 135 zu 142 mm Einbaubreite). 
Boost ist aber eine 142er Nabe mit 6 mm breiterem Körper, also was ganz anderes.
Mit der Nabe kommst du auf jeden Fall nicht weiter, wenn meine Annahme korrekt ist...


----------



## zymnokxx (30. Mai 2022)

Kann mir jemand sagen, welche Steckachse (ohne Schnellspanner) ich genau für das HR brauche? Bei der verbauten geht der Schnellspanner immer auf, will lieber eine ohne Schnellspanner. welche Gewindesteigung hat der Rahmen? Danke für Infos


----------



## badcama (30. Mai 2022)

Also bei meinem Meta 4.2 ist folgende Achse ohne Schnellspanner verbaut:

Hinterrad-Achse Maxle Boost 148 x 12 mm.

Gewindesteigung: M12 x 1,75 mm
Achslänge: 180 mm









						COMMENCAL | HINTERRAD-ACHSE MAXLE BOOST
					

COMMENCAL HINTERRAD-ACHSE MAXLE BOOST



					www.commencal-store.de
				




Beste Grüße


----------

